# [Sammelthread] Rage



## MasterFreak (2. Mai 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rage :
*

*Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers:*

 RAGE ist ein Ego-Shooter, der in der nahen Zukunft spielt - auf einer durch den Einschlag eines Asteroiden verwüsteten Erde. Tauchen Sie ein in die unendlichen Weiten einer zerstörten Welt, bedroht von Banditen, Mutanten und der Authority - einem skrupellosen und gewalttätigen Regime, das ein ganz besonderes Auge auf Sie geworfen hat. Mit intensiver Ego-Shooter-Action, spektakulären Fahrzeug-Kämpfen, einer riesigen Welt und atemberaubender Grafik auf Basis der revolutionären id Tech 5-Technologie, verspricht RAGE eine ebenso unvergleichlich wie unvergessliche Spielerfahrung!


STORY:
Aus Furcht vor der totalen Auslöschung durch einen gewaltigen, direkt auf die Erde zusteuernden Asteroiden, stehen die Regierungen der Welt vor der schicksalhaften Aufgabe, das Überleben der Menschheit zu sichern. Aus Mangel an Alternativen werden lebenserhaltende Kapseln mit ausgewählten Bürgern tief in der Erde vergraben. Sie sind einer dieser Auserwählten - und werden jäh in die Welt von RAGE geworfen, als Sie nach ihrem Kälteschlaf alleine an die Erdoberfläche zurückkehren. RAGE kombiniert eine mitreißende Handlung mit Herzschlag-Action: Kämpfen Sie um Ihr Überleben, auf sich allein gestellt in einer Welt, die Ihren Tod wünscht!


FEATURES:
Kämpfen und Erkunden aus eindringlicher Ego-Perspektive: Nehmen Sie's mit Banditenbanden und Mutantenhorden auf und nutzen Sie dabei ein ganzes Arsenal exotischer Waffen und außergewöhnlicher Utensilien wie Bumerang-artige Wingsticks, selbstgebaute Geschütze, Wach-Bots und ferngesteuerte Bomben-Autos.

Vehikel-Wahnsinn aus dramatischer 3rd-Person-Perspektive: Heizen Sie in Ihrem ureigenen Super-Buggy durch die Wüste! Verbessern und individualisieren Sie Ihr Fahrzeug mit Spezialteilen, Lackierungen und Waffen. Und beweisen Sie dann Ihr Können beim Bekämpfen motorisierter Banditen-Clans und der Teilnahme an tödlichen Rennen.

Drei Spielvarianten für grenzenlose Action: Machen Sie in eine tiefe und fesselnde Einzelspieler-Erfahrung, schnappen Sie sich einen Freund für die exklusiven Koop-Modi oder gehen Sie online für kompromisslosen Multiplayer-Wahnsinn.

Ein vielseitiges Erlebnis: Jenseits von Ego-Action und Fahrzeug-Kampf erkunden Sie in RAGE eine riesige offene Welt - mit einzigartigen Charakteren, abwechslungsreichen Side-Quests und einer fesselnden Handlung. 

Grafik von einem anderen Stern: Dank Verwendung der brandaktuellen id Tech 5-Grafik-Engine und ihrer neuartigen "Megatexture-Technologie" wird den postapokalyptischen Weiten Leben in einem nie zuvor gesehenen Detailgrad eingehaucht.


So das war die Beschreibung des Herstellers !!!^^
Die Story hört sich net an und aus den Infos schließ ich, dass die Id Tech 5 Engine eingesetzt wird mit "guter" Grafik und guten Features !
Hier sind noch ein Paar Infos und Bilder:



*Bublisher* Bethesda
*Developer*     id-Software
*Genre* Ego-Shooter
*Release*     16.09.2011 da wird das Spiel vorraussichtlich Released !
*USK* 18
*Gibt es dann auch auf* PS3     | 360
 Bilder: Verpackung : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Screenshots :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd-LPHZcLNQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2Vj2UpA4dE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1EX-NdKM_E
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (2. Mai 2011)

Ein interessanter Titel, mal schauen wie gut der Spielspaß wird. Grafik sieht schon mal Gut aus.
GameStar Video: Rage - E3 2010: Spielszenen aus dem Ego-Shooter (Teil 1)
da kann man auch noch was vom Gameplay sehen.


----------



## Sutta (2. Mai 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Titel, mal schauen wie gut der Spielspaß wird. Grafik sieht schon mal Gut aus.
> GameStar Video: Rage - E3 2010: Spielszenen aus dem Ego-Shooter (Teil 1)
> da kann man auch noch was vom Gameplay sehen.



Sieht ganz nett aus, bis auf die matschige Bodentexturen gleich am Anfang. 
Egal, das Spiel ist eh seit Ewigkeiten vorbestellt.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Mai 2011)

Es gibt schon einen ST.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/65862-sammelthread-rage.html


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Mai 2011)

sry dachte das wird n Action spiel wusste net das es den schon in dem RPG ordner gibts ^^


----------



## PEG96 (2. Mai 2011)

Trotzdem ist der Thread hier klasse gemacht
Respekt


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2011)

Das SPiel ist auch mehr Shooter als RPG. 

Es gibt noch nen geileren Trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3SOftUUuKs



Freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Mai 2011)

yeah ich mich auch !!!^^
Die Id Tech engine soll ja extrem gut sein mit den Texturen usw...


----------



## Sixxer (2. Mai 2011)

Wird gekauft. Und Doom4 gleich hinterher


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Mai 2011)

Sehr gute Idee mit dem Sammelthread.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee mit dem Sammelthread.


 
Wieso, weil doppelt besser hält?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Mai 2011)

Äh Mist, überlesen. Das ist natürlich sehr doof. Der andere Thread ist aber auch so was von tot und natürlich falsch einsortiert, sodass ihn nie einer bemerkt hat. Wir versuchen, das zu klären.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Mai 2011)

Taja da hätte mal jemand melden müssen! Ich sehe das Spiel ähnlich wie FO3 gelagert, von daher von mir mit guten gewissens vor fast zwei Jahren gut eingeordnet..


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Mai 2011)

ja und !? Das is ja auch n Action Spiel !!! Also denke ich mal es gehört in diese Kategorie !


----------



## debalz (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe die Rollenspielelement a la Fallout 3 werden nicht zu kurz kommen. Nur Geballer mag ich nicht und RAGE könnte richtig klasse werden - mit schöner Endzeitoptik. Aber bis September is noch lange hin - leider!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Mai 2011)

Übrigens gibts parallel zum Sammelthread auch eine Themenseite zu Rage bei PCGH.de


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Mai 2011)

Also für mein Empfinden ist der Sammelthread zu Rage unter Actionspiele deutlich stimmiger eingeordnet als unter RPG/Adventure.

Zugleich finde ich es ziemlich schade, dass wegen der Doppelung bzw. Schließung eines Threads ein Forenmitglied sich zurück zieht. Gab es da keinen Versuch der Moderation? Hätte nicht die Möglichkeit bestanden die Threads zu verbinden?

*Dann aber:* Ich freue mich rießig auf das Spiel und bin dankbar, dass nun langsam auch die Promomaschine anläuft, weil jetzt endlich erste konkrete Infos (Preview in der PC Action) bzw. witzige Trailer (Blake Griffin trying to get into RAGE) auftauchen. Habt ihr den Clip schon gesehen? Egal ich verlinke ihn trotzdem. Ich musste so lachen...

YouTube - ‪Get Blake Griffin in "RAGE" Trailer‬‏ 

Blöder weise hat jemand den Inhalt des Videos bei youtube als unangemessen gemeldet , sodass man sich erst anmelden muss um den Trailer zu sehen. Im Moment ist er bei der Rage Homepage alledings ganz oben auf:

RAGE Official Site

Grüße


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Mai 2011)

Wer zieht sich den zurück ? Jason D rune oder was ?
Nein das Game is einfach super und meine Meinung ist das Actionspiele einfach besser passt zu der Kategorie !!!!
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## PEG96 (27. Mai 2011)

Das sehe ich auch so, das game ist nunmal mehr action als rpglastig.


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich freu mich schon so sehr auf dieses Spiel.
Aber bei der großen Menge guter Spiele Ende des Jahres, werde ich meinen PC wohl doch erst nächstes Jahr aufrüsten könn


----------



## gangville (16. Juni 2011)

Man sieht eine Mischung aus Doom 3 und Fallout 3.

Weil beide sehr Erfolgreich wurden, denke ich das es positives feedback erhalten wird.


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie erinnern mich die Trailer an borderlands


----------



## KampfKeks_ (18. Juni 2011)

Das Game wird der Oberhammer, Uncut - Version natürlich vorausgesetzt


----------



## Chris_1982 (18. Juni 2011)

Weiss man schon was zu MP wieviele Spieler da gegeneinader antreten? Ich hoffe das Rage richtig gute Wertungen bekommt.


----------



## MasterFreak (21. Juni 2011)

jo ich hoffe auch auf gute Graphik mit der IdTech Engine 5 ^^


----------



## Chris_1982 (22. Juni 2011)

Und das der MP viel spass macht..


----------



## K-putt (22. Juni 2011)

Ne der Singleplayer ... ^^
Multiplayer ist beiwerk.


----------



## MasterFreak (22. Juni 2011)

soll alles gut werden evtl. Coop  ^^


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2011)

Kann es wirklich kaum abwarten. Momentan ist bei mir nämlich Flaute mit Games. Zu nix richtig Bock. Mp spiele ich nicht mehr(Bye bye Bad Company 2). Mich interessiert in Zukunft nur noch SP.

Und der SP wird hier wohl schön umfangreich.


----------



## steveO (23. Juni 2011)

Rage wird ein MEGAHIT !!  Ich finde den borderlands-style und das id typische geballer in dieser kombi echt hammer , vor allem mit RPG-Elementen ,  was will mann mehr


----------



## gangville (23. Juni 2011)

ich glaube das game wird hier in deutschland geschnitten erscheinen, weil man in dem spiel die menschen richtig zurichten kann.
naja egal, dann wird das game von unserem Nachbarland geholt


----------



## kaepernickus (23. Juni 2011)

steveO schrieb:


> Ich finde den borderlands-style...



RAGE wurde schon *VOR* Borderlands angekündigt bzw. enthüllt.


----------



## omega™ (12. Juli 2011)

Weis jemand etwas genaueres, ob Rage hier in Deutschland geschnitten erscheinen wird?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juli 2011)

Die Grafik wirkt so altbacken, rein technisch. 60 Fps auf den Konsolen kommen halt nicht von irgendwo. Statische Beleuchtung und Matschtexturen, aber dafür geiles Art Design.


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt das Gameplay wird warscheinlich auch gut !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Juli 2011)

Bald gibt's Neuigkeiten


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juli 2011)

wie schon infos zur gamescon?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Juli 2011)

Auf der GC ist's ja spielbar ... nein, früher.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2011)

*Rage im Hands-on-Test: Grandioses Art Design gepaart mit id-typischem Gameplay*


----------



## debalz (2. August 2011)

Wollte ja nie wieder ein Spiel vorbestellen - aber nachdem ich den Hands on Test gelesen und die Videos gesehen habe juckts wieder im Bestellfinger


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2011)

Jo habe den Handson auch gelesen. Ne paar Sachen bezüglich Gameplay und Abwechslung habe ich vermisst. Aber sonst ganz gut. Nur das URteil über die Grafikengine fand ich ernüchternd. Mal gucken wie es dann "in echt" so aussieht.

Aber kann es auch kaum abwarten.

Nur vorbestellen tue ich keine Games. Noch nie gemacht.


----------



## strelok (7. August 2011)

So, ich habe mir Rage jezt unbedingt Vorbestellen müssen (bin schon ganz geil aufs Game). 
Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum die Anarchy Edition trotz mehr Inhalt billiger ist als die Normale Verkaufs-Version???  Naja mir is wurscht.


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2011)

strelok schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir Rage jezt unbedingt Vorbestellen müssen (bin schon ganz geil aufs Game).
> Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum die Anarchy Edition trotz mehr Inhalt billiger ist als die Normale Verkaufs-Version???  Naja mir is wurscht.


 
Das ist der preorder Bonus.


----------



## ad_ (7. September 2011)

Hier mal n Gameplay Trailer den ich grad gefunden hab:

Rage Gameplay [HD] 18 minutes of RAGE gameplay - YouTube

Sieht echt geil aus 
Freu


----------



## TEAM_70335 (2. Oktober 2011)

Vorausladung läuft Freunde...noch 5 Tage!

edit: es sind ca 21,5 gb! wie gut das ich mit meiner kleinen Leitung jetzt anfange...das wäre Freitag ein Chaos...
Die größe spricht für hohe Komplexität in Textur, Sound und Story...die meisten Spiele bei Steam haben viel weniger Größe meist so um die maximal 6 GB


----------



## Orach (3. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man das Spiel günstig bekommt? kann auch nur der Key sein.


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel wird der ober hammer!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (3. Oktober 2011)

Orach schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man das Spiel günstig bekommt? kann auch nur der Key sein.


 bei Amazon ist es mit am billigsten so um die 47 E mit versand..
habe es bei Steam gekauft..schon alleine weil ich gerne die Erfolge haben will, bei Just Cause 2 war ich auch süchtig danach und habe alle bis auf zwei(an denen ich arbeite) bekommen...


----------



## Shub Niggurath (4. Oktober 2011)

Orach schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man das Spiel günstig bekommt? kann auch nur der Key sein.


Rage | CD WOW!

Rage | Amazon.co.uk . . _(Der Betrag von 25,70 GBP  entspricht 30,0561 EUR)
_


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. Oktober 2011)

au das ist billig, muss es nicht eh bei Steam aktiviert werden? von daher ist es doch dann eh Multi...oder ist das jeweils eine englische Version?

achso ich wollte nur schreiben: noch 2 Tage und 16 h und 41 miunten dann geht es rund!


----------



## JamaikJay (4. Oktober 2011)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Rage | CD WOW!
> 
> Rage | Amazon.co.uk . . _(Der Betrag von 25,70 GBP  entspricht 30,0561 EUR)
> _


 
Bei Amazon Uk kommen noch Mehrwertsteuer + Versandkosten hinzu, so dass man bei ca. 38€ landet .


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. Oktober 2011)

Für Neuinteressierte hier mal die neuesten Vids der letzten Wochen und Tage:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1qyxR7cW7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jSNtIeLxcMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1T4PN1kjr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mr.Maison (4. Oktober 2011)

Orach schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man das Spiel günstig bekommt? kann auch nur der Key sein.


 
Für 30€ gibt es den Steam-Key:

RAGE CD KEY...


----------



## Rhisdur (4. Oktober 2011)

> Für 30€ gibt es den Steam-Key:



Das is dann aber ohne Bonus oder?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (4. Oktober 2011)

JamaikJay schrieb:


> Bei Amazon Uk kommen noch Mehrwertsteuer +  Versandkosten hinzu, so dass man bei ca. 38€ landet .


 Das ist schon richtig, allerdings gilt trotzdem *38* € < *47* € (siehe Beitrag von TEAM_70335). 

Ergo, am besten bei CD-Wow bestellen! Da bezahlt man das, was dasteht, fertig (*17* € Ersparnis!) . Keine $che!ß Versandkosten und so! 

Steam-Key würde ich nicht empfehlen, da hat man nichts Physikalisches. Nichts zum ansehen oder anfassen.
Eine schöne Schachtel im Regal ist doch was Feines!

_€dit_: $che!ße! „Bloß“ noch *16* € Ersparnis bei CD-Wow (jetzt 30,99 €)!


----------



## NanoSoldier (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe dir RAGE DVD hier liegen und kann sie nicht über Steam installieren, weil das Spiel noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Das is ja mal ein Witz.

Hat da jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Hans_ (4. Oktober 2011)

Hier ein Review von GameStar zu der PC-Version:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEl8joRSjEw


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. Oktober 2011)

NanoSoldier schrieb:


> [..]ich habe dir RAGE DVD hier liegen und kann sie nicht über Steam installieren, weil das Spiel noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Das is ja mal ein Witz.[..]


 Bei Steam konnte ich es vorausladen..21,5 GB haben bei mir zwei Tage gedauert...denke du kannst es dann am Freitag um 0:01 Uhr installieren oder versuchen das Spiel zu installieren, vielleicht geht es irgendwie...


Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, allerdings gilt trotzdem *38* € < *47* € (siehe Beitrag von TEAM_70335). [..]


 ich möchte ja den Mehrwert mit den Steam-Erfolgen haben und ich gönne mir sonst kaum Spiele, von daher gebe ich schon mal mehr dafür aus...Physischer Speicher ist mir Banane...dafür habe ich meine kleine Sammlung an Spielen bei Steam...


Hans_ schrieb:


> Hier ein Review von GameStar zu der PC-Version:


 good Vid


----------



## kombiv6 (4. Oktober 2011)

Mh , hört sich ja n bissl geteilt an seine Meinung . Grafikstil find ich fett , auch Explosionen usw sind wirklich nice . Werds mir ev. kaufen nachdem BF3 mir die Augen rausgepreßt hat ^^


----------



## gangville (4. Oktober 2011)

key allein finde ich *******
man sollte das spiel als element bei sich zu hause im regal stehen haben.
dann hat man das beste spiele feeling.


----------



## KornDonat (5. Oktober 2011)

Sieht eigentlich recht interessant aus nur hab ich auf sowas alleine keine Lust, so wie bei Borderlands im Coop würde mir das auch gefallen


----------



## Beehatsch (5. Oktober 2011)

Beste Spiel was ich jemals gespielt habe!
1920x1080 | 8xAA | VSync enabled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (5. Oktober 2011)

RAGE zieht grade den ersten Patch auf Steam...Link

Die Bilder machen Lust auf mehr..muss ja nur noch ein Tag 17 h und 35 Minuten warten


----------



## Mr.Maison (5. Oktober 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> RAGE zieht grade den ersten Patch auf Steam...Link


 
Das ist "nur" ein Hotfix für ATI/AMD Grafikkarten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Oktober 2011)

es hatt ähnlichkeiten mit borderlands, nun ist rage jetzt erschienen oder nicht.Ich hatte da noch den 7.10 im gedächtniss ?


----------



## Mr.Maison (5. Oktober 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> es hatt ähnlichkeiten mit borderlands, nun ist rage jetzt erschienen oder nicht.Ich hatte da noch den 7.10 im gedächtniss ?


 
Das hast recht. Allerdings haben die ersten schon ihre Ausgaben erhalten.


----------



## Naix (5. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Das hast recht. Allerdings haben die ersten schon ihre Ausgaben erhalten.


 
Hilft aber nix wenn steam einen nicht zocken lässt


----------



## Shub Niggurath (5. Oktober 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> es hatt ähnlichkeiten mit borderlands, nun ist rage jetzt erschienen oder nicht.ich hatte da noch den 7.10 im gedächtniss ?


 04.10. Us


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Oktober 2011)

Yeah Lets Rock schreibt mal nen Paar Game berichte bitte. Ich bin noch nicht dazugekommen es zu kaufen.


----------



## Hans_ (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es jetzt auch bekommen 

Eigentlich passt alles, was aber nervt ist das sich die Texturen jedesmal neu nachladen. Ich denke aber es wird ein Patch kommen, denn das können die ja nicht so lassen 

Das war auch jetzt mein letztes Spiel was ich mir vorbestellt habe, in Zukunft werde ich abwarten und erst kaufen wenn alle Bugs beseitigt sind.


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

> Eigentlich passt alles, was aber nervt ist das sich die Texturen jedesmal neu nachladen



Sollte doch mit dem letzten Patch für AMD behoben worden sein, oder liege ich da falsch ?


----------



## Hans_ (5. Oktober 2011)

Tranix schrieb:


> Sollte doch mit dem letzten Patch für AMD behoben worden sein, oder liege ich da falsch ?


 Ja habe ich auch gelesen, aber für Leute mit GeForce GraKas besteht das Problem weiterhin.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (5. Oktober 2011)

einfach mal nach machen..schon ist der Texturreaload wech

Rage im Tuning-Test: Tipps für bessere Grafik - rage


----------



## Naix (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi ich bekommen das "Tearing" einfach nicht weg hab den 285.38 Treiber drauf und vsync im Treiber an trotzdem "Tearing"


----------



## Kaimanic (6. Oktober 2011)

Wer Tearing mit dem NV beta Treiber hat

Go into the profiles for games in the nvidia control panel, show all games and look for Rage. Nvidia updated the profiles to add Rage and forces v-sync off for some retarded reason. Anyway, just turn the v-sync setting back to the default.


----------



## riedochs (6. Oktober 2011)

Laut Amazon UK wird Rage heute dort verschickt, sollte also Samstag hier ankommen.


----------



## Hackman (6. Oktober 2011)

Bei Amazon UK ist neuerdings keine Anarchy Edition mehr gelistet. Hab jetzt bei shopto bestellt und muß mich seelisch wohl schonmal auf 2 Wochen Lieferzeit gefasst machen, aber dafür nur 30€ inkl. Versand. 
Mein Pre-order bei game.co.uk hatte ich gestern zurückgezogen, als sie plötzlich klammheimlich von der (limitierten) Collector's Edition auf die Anarchy Edition zum selben Preis downgegradet haben, ohne irgendwas zu sagen :/
Leider haben sie trotzdem heute meine Kreditkarte belastet, darum hab ich jetz ein bissl Angst das Spiel jetzt 2x (shopto+game) geschickt zu bekommen, weil vielleicht das Abbestellen schon zu spät war  
Ist hier denn jemand der mir ggf. eins abkaufen würde, wenn der worst case eintritt? Vllt jemand der eh erstmal abwarten will und es sonst im Media-Markt kauft, also auch nicht beleidigt ist wenn er dann doch keins von mir bekommt, weil ich weiß das erst in ner Woche oder so.


----------



## KornDonat (6. Oktober 2011)

@Hackman ich würde es eventuell nehmen muss aber erst mal schauen wie das Preislich passt da ich mir auch noch Bf3 vorbestellt hab.Als Abiturient hat man es nicht so dicke


----------



## riedochs (6. Oktober 2011)

Amazon UK: RAGE: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games Das ist die in meiner Bestellung gelistete Anarchy Edition


----------



## Yibby (6. Oktober 2011)

Articles: How To Unlock Rage's High Resolution Textures With A Few Simple Tweaks - GeForce

Das hier soll helfen die Texturqualität zu verbessern. Interessanter Artikel


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2011)

Öhm wenn man die Englishe Version hat, kann man die über Steam auf deutsch machen und dann wie? Benutze zum ersten mal Steam daher die blöde Frage.


----------



## TR2N (6. Oktober 2011)

So, Game ist installiert. Hatte am Anfang Probleme mit der Texturdarstellung, habe dann im Baseverzeichnis die "rageconfig.cfg" erstellt und diese Werte eingetragen:

seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 "8192" (Für 3-GB-Karten: "16384")
seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly "8192" (Für 3-GB-Karten: "16384")
seta vt_pageimagesizeunique "8192" (Für 3-GB-Karten: "16384")
seta vt_pageimagesizevmtr "8192" (Für 3-GB-Karten: "16384")

Zusätzlich an die Desktopverknüpfung folgende Werte angehangen:

+set com_skipIntroVideo 1 +cvaradd g_fov 20 +r_swapInterval 1

das +set.. veranlasst, dass die Publishervideos übersprungen werden, +cvaradd erweitertert das Sichtfeld um 20% auf 100%, +r_swapinterval aktiviert vSync. Grafikprobleme sind bei mir somit erstmal behoben...... Aber......
Tja, leider kann ich nicht mal die erste Mission beginnen, da er mir beim öffnen der Tür (Ghost-Versteck) abstürtzt, mit der Fehlermeldung, dass an den Speicherort nicht geschrieben werden kann, was eigentlich der Fall ist. Das Spiel stürzt auch nicht direkt ab, sondern bringt diese Meldung und dann stehe ich wieder vor der verschlossenen Tür?! Komme nun nicht mehr weiter. Ätzend!! Hat jemand zufällig das gleiche Problem wie ich?

intel Core2Duo E8500
16 GB RAM
Windows 7 x64
Geforce GTX 260 896 MB


----------



## P@tC@sh (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey ......., an jemaden  mit der Anarchy Edition.Liegt bei euch *ein* Zettel mit 2 Codes drauf drin.Die Frage also ,sonst kein anderer Code mehr?

Hatte gemeint man könnte vor der der Freischaltung schonmal irgendwie etwas "vorbereiten".Danke schonmal.


@hulkhardy:Soweit ich gelesen habe kann man zumindest wenn man die deutsche Version hat nicht auf englische Sprachausgabe schalten,bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.Wie es andersrum aussieht muss dir jmd. anderes sagen.Englisch hört sich jedenfalls ganz gut an,muss mir gerade mal die deutsche Synchro auf Youtube anhören.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (6. Oktober 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Öhm wenn man die Englishe Version hat, kann man die über Steam auf deutsch machen und dann wie? Benutze zum ersten mal Steam daher die blöde Frage.


 Rechtsklick auf Steam-Tray > Settings > Interface > dann dort die Sprache wählen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackman (7. Oktober 2011)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf Steam-Tray > Settings > Interface > dann dort die Sprache wählen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So'n quatsch, damit macht er nur Steam auf Englisch... 
Wenn du die Sprache von Steam Spielen ändern willst, rechtsklicke auf das Spiel in der Bibliothek, wähle Eigenschaften, und da gibt es irgendwo einen Reiter, wo man die Sprache wählen kann.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (7. Oktober 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Öhm wenn man die Englishe Version hat, kann  man die über Steam *auf deutsch machen* und dann wie? Benutze zum ersten  mal Steam daher die blöde Frage.





Hackman schrieb:


> So'n quatsch, damit *macht* er nur Steam *auf Englisch*...
> Wenn du die Sprache von Steam Spielen ändern willst, rechtsklicke auf das Spiel in der Bibliothek, wähle Eigenschaften, und da gibt es irgendwo einen Reiter, wo man die Sprache wählen kann.


 1.) Selber „Quatsch“! Wie soll sein Steam Englisch werden, wenn er's auf Deutsch stellt? Das klingt wohl eher ziemlich sinnfrei!   

2.) Früher bei Half-Life 2 war es so, daß man die Sprache von Steam selbst umstellen mußte. Seit es die Bibliothek gibt, scheint das aber nicht mehr nötig zu sein. Ich habe mein Steam aber von je her auf Englisch, ewig nichts verstellt, deswegen kannte ich diese Änderung nicht. Ist aber im Prinzip das gleiche, denn die Standardsprache der Spiele wird dadurch auch auf die in den Settings eingestellte geändert. Hab's gerade getestet. Das Ergebnis ist also das selbe! Also, bitte nicht so sinnlos aufspielen!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Oktober 2011)

Rage wurde grade ebend freigeschaltet! *dümmdidü, Steamdaten entschlüssel* ^^


----------



## RRCRoady (7. Oktober 2011)

Hm... die DVD Version braucht aber ganz schön lange zum installieren. 40 Minuten sagt er noch 25GB freier Speicherplatz is aber auch bissl heftig.


----------



## P@tC@sh (7. Oktober 2011)

JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> Hey ......., an jemaden  mit der Anarchy Edition.Liegt bei euch *ein* Zettel mit 2 Codes drauf drin.Die Frage also ,sonst kein anderer Code mehr?
> 
> Hatte gemeint man könnte vor der der Freischaltung schonmal irgendwie etwas "vorbereiten".Danke schonmal.
> 
> ...


 

Und ich Hornochse habe den Strichcode Aufkleber in der Verpackung(mit Akt. Code)auch mal gefunden.Habe aber schon ein paar Stunden mit ".ini Testing" verbracht.

Selbst mit `ner 50Mb/s Leitung hätte man fast eine Stunde,habe in etwa die Hälfte  bei 2.7-2-8 MB/s steht in etwa 1.45min.

Viel Spass@all(mit der umfangreichen Grafikoptionen )


----------



## TEAM_70335 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Rage wurde grade ebend freigeschaltet! *dümmdidü, Steamdaten entschlüssel* ^^


 ich gehe erstmal Kaffee kochen, bin extra ehr aufgestanden, damit habe ich nun nicht gerechnet... mächtiges *gääähn*

Fazit nach einer kleinen Runde, bin schon ganz ungeduldig auf Abends...davor muss ich aber noch den Texturreload wegmodden...


----------



## Rizzard (7. Oktober 2011)

Kann schon jemand ein kurzes Fazit abgeben?

Würde es mir heute in der Mittagspause kurz kaufen, aber hätte die Entscheidung natürlich gerne abgesichert.


----------



## unterseebotski (7. Oktober 2011)

Habe heute ne Email bekommen, dass es gestern per DHL losgeschickt wurde.
Habe über amazon.co.uk gekauft - mal sehen, wo das Game herkommt. Games kommen manchmal aus Strasbourg, manchmal aus Hamburg. 
Wenn ich Glück habe, bringt es der nette DHL-Mensch schon heute, sonst erst morgen...


----------



## iNFAMOUS (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt alles soweit zum Laufen gebracht. Sieht ziemlich nett aus inzwischen, leider habe ich alle 10-20 Sekunden einen ganz kurzen Ruckler. Es ist zwar noch wunderbar spielbar, trotzdem nervt es bei schnellen Situationen.
Neuster AMD Treiber ist drauf, V-Sync im Treiber erzwungen, Texturfix in der rageconfig ist auch drin.


----------



## Waxwiesel (7. Oktober 2011)

Gutes Spiel , läuft 1a . Nur hat es eine 60 Fps Sperre und da ich einen 120 Hz Monitor habe , nervt es ziemlich . Wenn jemand rausfindet , wie man die abstellt dann bitte ne kurze Info ! Texturfix hab ich auch drin .

Mfg


----------



## Bufulol (7. Oktober 2011)

Gutes Spiel, erst 30Min gespielt....habe allerdings eine Frage ob das vllt noch jemand hatte....erste Mission wo man in diese Mine gehen muss wo man die Freaks killen soll.....bei mir war alles was schatten hatte in so einem komischen grünton.....allerdings außerhalb dieser mine war wieder alles normal.....

Spiele auf 1920x1080
16x AA
GPU Transcode an...

PC:
CPU I5-2400 3.10GHZ
Grafikkarte Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom
Mainboard Intel® Desktop Board DP67BG Extreme Series
Arbeitsspeicher 2x KINGSTON HyperX 4GB  DDR3 CL8
Netzteil Be Quiet 700W


----------



## PakiXT (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt Mittagspause und hab das spiel gestartet und was sehe ich da ??....üble grafikfehler auf meiner HD 5870...tue jetzt den Catalyst Rage Treiber draufhauen...mal sehn ob das helfen kann. Hat auch jemand von euch Grafikfehler mit einer AMD Karte ??

nachdem ich den Rage treiber instaliert habe und das spiel starte dann stürzt das spiel nach dem intro ab....


----------



## Dragonfire (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab böses Interlacing mit meiner GTX 580 (der neue Beta-Treiber ist installiert). 

Ich werd damit noch wahnsinnig. Bei jedem schnelleren Umsehen reißt es mir einen richtigen Streifen ins Bild. Ich kann das Ding so echt nicht spielen ohne irre zu werden. Weiß einer wie man das wegbekommt? Ich hab im Nvidia Kontrollzentrum Vsync aktiviert + Dreifachpufferung. Auch der Startparameter "*+r_swapInterval 1" *hilft überhaupt nichts.

*Edit:* Kommando zurück! Ich habs im Nvidia CP bei den globalen Einstellungen eingestellt, die hat er für Rage aber nicht übernommen. Jetzt funktionierts wunderbar. Texturstreaming ist mir in den ersten 30 Spielminuten auch nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Scheint alles so zu laufen, wie es laufen soll. Dann kann ich ja loslegen, mit dem zocken


----------



## NanoSoldier (7. Oktober 2011)

Was ist bitte mit RAGE PC los? Texturen sehen unglaublich vermatscht aus und ständig werden welche nachgeladen. Das kann ja wohl nicht sein. Das ist ja ein völlig fehlerhafter Release.


----------



## zyntex (7. Oktober 2011)

Es sind ja mittlerweile eine Menge RAGE Configs unterwegs.
Kann mir einer eine gescheite verlinken?


----------



## P@tC@sh (7. Oktober 2011)

z.Bsp.....siehe unten,bei 16xAF musst du mal schauen ob es Probleme macht,vorgesehen wären eigentlich wie in der PCGH-Konfiguration nur 4xAF,ach sehe es ja gerade steht ja in der CFG auf 4xAF .Gibt aber etliche andere,teilweise braucht es auch gar nicht so viel Parameter,muss halt mal in den versch. Sammmelthreads ein bisschen gucken.

[Major Performance and GFX Fix]Custom Config Files With V-SYNC & FOV!!! - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## zyntex (7. Oktober 2011)

JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> z.Bsp.....siehe unten,bei 16xAF musst du mal schauen ob es Probleme macht,vorgesehen wären eigentlich wie in der PCGH-Konfiguration nur 4xAF,ach sehe es ja gerade steht ja in der CFG auf 4xAF .Gibt aber etliche andere,teilweise braucht es auch gar nicht so viel Parameter,muss halt mal in den versch. Sammmelthreads ein bisschen gucken.
> 
> [Major Performance and GFX Fix]Custom Config Files With V-SYNC & FOV!!! - Steam Users' Forums


 

Danke, an das STEAM-Forum hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.
Hatte mich nur bei Hardwareluxx umgeschaut, was sehr unübersichtlich ist im Moment.


----------



## Waxwiesel (7. Oktober 2011)

NanoSoldier schrieb:


> Was ist bitte mit RAGE PC los? Texturen sehen unglaublich vermatscht aus und ständig werden welche nachgeladen. Das kann ja wohl nicht sein. Das ist ja ein völlig fehlerhafter Release.



HARDOCP - Possible Rage Texture Fix?


----------



## ShiZon (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi allerseits, 

ich hatte das Problem das ich beim starten des Spiels keinen Sound hatte, ich nutze eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI unter Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit, da bin ich dann wie folgt vorgegangen.

- Rechtsklick auf den Lautstärkeregler, da auf Wiedergabegeräte gehen
- Lautsprecher anklicken und auf den Reiter Sound Blaster gehen
- Haken bei "Sound Blaster-Erweiterung deaktivieren machen"

Jetzt funzt das ganze auch richtig, klingt zwar ein bissl für'n Arsch aber Hauptsache die Soundkarte schweigt nicht länger.


----------



## masterblaster1988 (7. Oktober 2011)

Dragonfire schrieb:


> Ich hab böses Interlacing mit meiner GTX 580 (der neue Beta-Treiber ist installiert).
> 
> Ich werd damit noch wahnsinnig. Bei jedem schnelleren Umsehen reißt es mir einen richtigen Streifen ins Bild. Ich kann das Ding so echt nicht spielen ohne irre zu werden. Weiß einer wie man das wegbekommt? Ich hab im Nvidia Kontrollzentrum Vsync aktiviert + Dreifachpufferung. Auch der Startparameter "*+r_swapInterval 1" *hilft überhaupt nichts.
> 
> *Edit:* Kommando zurück! Ich habs im Nvidia CP bei den globalen Einstellungen eingestellt, die hat er für Rage aber nicht übernommen. Jetzt funktionierts wunderbar. Texturstreaming ist mir in den ersten 30 Spielminuten auch nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Scheint alles so zu laufen, wie es laufen soll. Dann kann ich ja loslegen, mit dem zocken


 
Danke für diesen Beitrag! Hatte genau das selbe Problem mit meiner GTX 580, die Einstellungen im Nvidia CP unter den Programmspezifischen Einstellungen war die Lösung des Problems. 

Jetzt läuft's zumindest bei mir komplett fehlerfrei. Hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ach herrje.... hätte nicht gedacht, dass ID Rage in dem Zustand rausbringt... Schon traurig 
Wie auch immer, jetzt läufts bei mir und ich bin ganz zufrieden. Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung der notwendigen Anpassungen

1. aktuelle Beta-Treiber von NV besorgen (sollte für die Battlefield 3 Beta eh drauf sein ) NVIDIA DRIVERS 285.38 BETA 
2. Tearing: wie oben beschrieben im Nvidia Controlpanel zuerst Rage unter den Programmeinstellungen adden (über hinzufügen der exe) und dort Vsync erzwingen
3. Steam: rechtsklick auf Rage -> Eigenschaften -> Start-Optionen festlegen und dort *+set com_SkipIntroVideo 1 +cvaradd g_fov 20 *eingeben. Damit werden die Videos übersprungen und field of view um 20% erhöht.
4. und wichtigste Anpassung: Rageconfig anlegen. Hierzu zunächst im  (in der Regel) \Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\rage\base per Texteditor die Datei Rageconfig.cfg erstellen. In diese dann folgenden Text eintragen:

vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 8192
vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly 8192
vt_pageimagesizeunique 8192
vt_pageimagesizevmtr 8192
vt_restart
vt_qualityhdplossless 1
vt_qualityhdppower 0
vt_qualityhdpspecular 0
vt_qualityhdpnormal 0
vt_qualityhdpdiffuse 0
vt_qualitydctpower 100
vt_qualitydctspecular 100
vt_qualitydctnormal 100
vt_qualitydctchroma 100
vt_qualitydctluma 100
vt_usecudatranscode 2
vt_minlod -1
vt_uncompressedvmtr 1
vt_uncompressedphysicalimages 1
vt_vmtrcompression none
vt_maxaniso 8
image_anisotropy 8
image_usecompression 0

Es sollte eine 1,5 GB Karte vorhanden sein. Bei 3 GB Karten kann man die 8192 durch 16384 ersetzen. Hintergrund: Bedingt durch die Konsolenlimitierungen aka Spaßbremsen sind bei Rage nur 4k Texturen im Einsatz. Durch o.g. Anpassungen werden es 8 k bzw 16 k Texturen. Diese Config kombiniert somit die Highrestexturen und die PCGH-Config. 

Mehrere Anpassungen waren bei mir nicht nötig, viel Spaß bei RAGE!


----------



## tiltX (8. Oktober 2011)

Welchen Zustand? Ich habe grad satte 8 Std durchgezockt ohne ein einzigen bug, lag, Grafikfehler, u.ä.  und dass alles mit max Einstellungen.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (8. Oktober 2011)

tiltX schrieb:


> Welchen Zustand? Ich habe grad satte 8 Std durchgezockt ohne ein einzigen bug, lag, Grafikfehler, u.ä.  und dass alles mit max Einstellungen.


 
Ganz einfach: im Grafikmenü bis auf AA keine Einstellungmöglichkeiten und selbst das sieht bescheiden aus. Texturen sehen extrem matschig aus und das Tearing geht gar nicht. Nachladeruckler kommen teilweise hinzu. 
Für mich sieht das so aus, also ob RAGE unbedingt noch vor Battlefield 3 und COD:MW3 rauskommen sollte und das letzte Feintuning fehlt. Die ID Tech 5 Engine sollte ja von selbst mit der jeweiligen Hardware skalieren um somit auf möglichst vielen Plattformen (bis hin zu Mobilegames) laufen zu können. Grundsätzlich eine prima Idee, nur hätten sie ruhig "Erweiterete Grafikeinstellungen" freigeben können.

Mit dem Tearing hätte ich keine 10 min gespielt.


----------



## PakiXT (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe auf den nächsten Rage Patch bzw neuen Radeon Treiber. Den Rage stürzt immer nach dem Intro ab. Habe den AMD Catalyst Rage Treiber drauf gemacht und das Spiel neuinstaliert aber es stürzt ab. Mit dem Catalyst 11.9er kam ich ins Spiel aber dafür gabs fette Grafikfehler 
Ich hab sowas fast nie erlebt das es solche schlimme Bugs gibt. 

Mein PC: 2600k;5870; 4GB Ram; Win7 32bit


----------



## Xtreme (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das Spiel ist zwar so von der Machart her echt geil, aber wenn man die Nebenmissionen etc nicht macht und sich auf die Hauptstory konzentriert ist man sau schnell durch also das fing echt mager...


----------



## ad_ (8. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad die erste Stunde hinter mir. Muss sagen das es echt Spaß macht .


----------



## atop1234 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde warten bis diese Bananensoftware ausreichend gereift ist und bei einem Steam-Sale für die Hälfte oder weniger erhältlich ist.
Das Gameplay scheint ja auch nicht soooo sensationell zu sein, dass man es unbedingt sofort haben muss.


----------



## altazoggy (8. Oktober 2011)

hm, habe hier ein problem bei der installation: mein c-drive ist voll und ich seh keine option das auf einer anderen partition zu installieren.

oki

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7710-TDLC-0426


----------



## unterseebotski (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich doch nur schon zocken könnte.
Installation ca. 45 min, dann Anarchy Pack und Wastesewers geladen (300 MB) und jetzt kommt son blödes Update, dauert schon 15 Min und ist erst bei 50% GRRRRR...
#Steam nervt mal wieder TOTAL!


##So, endlich angezockt. Sieht fantastisch aus, so lange man still ist. Habe die Texturnachlade-Sache. Außerdem flackert HUD und eigene Hand mit Waffe übelst, manchmal auch die Menschen, die mit einem sprechen...
Lieber DNF und Bulletstorm fertig spielen und Rage erst weiterzocken, wenn Bugs beseitigt...


----------



## Yibby (9. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Spiel , Nachlade Probleme eigentlich nicht vorhanden (nvidia Karte). Das einzige was ein wenig stört sind die unscharfen Texturen aus der Nähe , aber sonst machts Bock wenn die ganzen Mutanten auf einen los stürmen


----------



## Bu11et (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte lieber, bis die Ganzen Matchtexturen behoben sind. Dafür, dass die das Game so gehypt haben, finde ich die Grafik alles andere als überzeugend .


----------



## TEAM_70335 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist denn der Freadersteller der sich damals diesen Sammelfred unbedingt erstellen musste und dafür ein anderer und älterer gelöscht wurde? Jetzt kein Ton von ihm...das finde ich Unterklasse für das was damals so war und er doch unbedingt diesen Fred machen wollte

Zurück zum Thema...

STEAM Update:

RAGE Patch Release Notes - October 8th 2011
-------------------------------------------

RAGE defaults to lower video settings to allow the game to work on a
wide variety of hardware and software configurations.
Unfortunately, it is not possible to anticipate all possible graphics
driver issues in combination with unique end user hardware and software
configurations. For this reason RAGE does not automatically increase
video/graphics settings as this could result in negative side effects
on specific hardware and software configurations. The original release
of RAGE does not expose many video/graphics options for people to tweak
because some of these settings, although desirable from a quality
perspective, simply will not work on specific configurations either due
to hardware limitations and/or driver bugs. Due to popular demand for
more video and graphics options, this patch updates the video settings
menu and exposes several quality and performance settings. However, not
everyone may be able to increase the settings due to hardware limitations
and/or driver bugs.


VSync


----------



## tiltX (9. Oktober 2011)

mein Gott, bin ich echt der Einziger der überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Spiel hat? Ich finde das Spiel klasse.


----------



## Sixxer (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (9. Oktober 2011)

zockt sich ja auch geil...habe jetzt mal den Test mit 2100x1313 gemacht...das ist mal der Hammer wie es dann aussieht..


----------



## Garm (9. Oktober 2011)

hey ich habe auch ein problem mit der tastenbelegung aber bei mir ist  schon von anfang an bei jeder belegung "key not found" gestanden. nur  maus taste 1 und 2 gehen sonst nichts. hab auch schon das gemacht was  mds51 gesagt hat, hat aber auch nichts geholfen. kann mir pls jemand  helfen?


----------



## PakiXT (9. Oktober 2011)

tiltX schrieb:


> mein Gott, bin ich echt der Einziger der überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Spiel hat? Ich finde das Spiel klasse.



so ging bei mir auch jedes spiel aber rage war die ausnahme ^^ jetzt ist ja endlich der Patch raus der mein Fehler korrigiert (Absturz nach dem Intro ) der multiplayer ging ganz normal


----------



## Bu11et (9. Oktober 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Freadersteller der sich damals diesen Sammelfred unbedingt erstellen musste und dafür ein anderer und älterer gelöscht wurde? Jetzt kein Ton von ihm...das finde ich Unterklasse für das was damals so war und er doch unbedingt diesen Fred machen wollte


 
/Signd

Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen warum Leute sowas aufmachen und dann hängen lassen. Der Startpost sieht ja echt mal magger aus, im Vergleich zu manch anderen Sammelthreads -.-".


----------



## Naix (9. Oktober 2011)

so habs jetzt durch und muss sagen das ich mir sehr viel mehr erhofft habe, die Grafik ist nur mittelmässig die Nebenmissionen sind langweilig und führen einen immer nur an Schauplätze die man eh schon kennt und die Spielzeit ist auch etwas mager hab grad ma 11 Stunden auf Normal gebraucht und ich finde jetzt nicht das ich mich beeilt hätte hab fast alle Nebenjobs und Rennen gemacht und die easter eggs wie Doom,Quake,Wolfensteinlevel gesucht und gefunden , aber der abschuss ist das Ende so was von einfach und langweilig aber naja will keinen spoilern ihr sehts ja selber noch.
Wenn ich ne Wertung abgeben müsst dann wären das 65 % schade hätte gut werden können.


----------



## Charlie Harper (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn einer weiß, wie man das Spiel auf einem 2600K plus 8GB Ram plus HD 4870 ohne Texturnachladen und Ruckler zum Laufen bringt, bitte melden. 
Vor dem Patch lief es mit dem Preview V2 Catalyst ohne Texturnachladen und ohne Rückler flüssig und problemlos. Nach dem Patch nur Ruckler -.- 

Das Gameplay ist ziehmlich gut, die Story etwas dünn aber okay. Es macht eigentlich reichlich spaß, wenn die Technik nicht so nerven würde.

Mir fällt auf, dass Ich vieles in Borderlands schon mal ähnlich gesehen hab. Ich würde wegen der technischen Probleme schon mal aus Prinzip 20% abziehen. 
Es kann nicht sein, dass man als Spieler sone Vorarbeit leisten muss, damit das Spiel funktioniert. Und wenn man es soweit hat, kommt der Patch und macht einem alles zu nichte! Das ist ne Sauerei, und das von id-Software! Echt ne Schande!


----------



## -Der Koch- (9. Oktober 2011)

ja der Hammer ists echt nicht.

Da ist Dead Island nen Goldstück gegen. -das hatte mich 2 Wochen  gefesselt am Pc. 
Rage dagegen ist Abendliche- kurz- etappenunterhaltung^^.


----------



## tiltX (9. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muß auch sagen dass es extrem kurz war. Früher hat man uns für das Geld noch etwas anständiges geboten, und jetzt wird man mit so einem Spiel in 10-15 Std fertig. Ich werde mir nie wieder solche Spiele kaufen bevor ich eine Bewertung von anderen Spielern gelesen habe. Vorbestellen, von wegen, nur noch traurig diese profitorientierte Spielindustrie von heute!


----------



## Bu11et (10. Oktober 2011)

Wollte jetzt nach dem Patch weiter spielen aber mir wird bei diesen Texturbrei einfach nur schlecht . Also wirklich was die da immer gezeigt haben und was ich bei mir im Game sehe ist einfach nur lächerlich. Werd warscheinlich links liegen lassen und warten, bis sich evtl. Grafisch was tut.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (10. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Wenn einer weiß, wie man das Spiel auf einem 2600K plus 8GB Ram plus HD 4870 ohne Texturnachladen und Ruckler zum Laufen bringt, bitte melden. [..]


 keine Ahnung, probiere es aus..obwohl für die CPU eh eine andere GPU besser wäre(denke aber das weisst du). Bei mir ist trotz aller Paches, CFG's usw. immer noch Texturnachladen zu erkennen..und nein F@H ist nebenbei nicht an!


----------



## electrofreak84 (10. Oktober 2011)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Hi allerseits,
> 
> ich hatte das Problem das ich beim starten des Spiels keinen Sound hatte, ich nutze eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI unter Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit, da bin ich dann wie folgt vorgegangen.
> 
> ...



Hallo allerseits, 

Ich habe ebenfalls KEINEN SOUND im Spiel. Verwende Creative SB Audigy SE, Win Vista 32bit
Habe bereits Treiber aktualisiert und den Patch drauf aber ohne Erfolg... 

Hat jemand ne Idee? Danke


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

So habe es nun auch, und nach etwa 1std Spielzeit komme ich zu dem schluss, das es aus der ferne echt gut ausschaut, aber wehe du gehst dichter an etwas rann, dann komme ich mir vor wie 1994!!
Und naja, das Game ist eigentlich bis auf schöne Grafik aus der ferne, nichts neues, alles schonmal da gewesen, und wer Fallout3 hat, kann sich Rage sparen! Ist irgendwie genau das gleiche, nur das nun nicht mehr Kilometer weit gelatscht werden muss, es gibt Fahrzeuge, aber das gabs woanders auch schon. Und die Inteligenz der gegner hat sich ja mal selber übertroffen, immer die selben an immer der selben stelle, die sich auch noch gleich bewegen. 
und wie schön es ist sich nicht frei in der landschaft zu bewegen, nein es gibt feste wege, damit sich keiner verläuft!
ID:setzen 6!!


----------



## NanoSoldier (10. Oktober 2011)

Also von der Ferne betrachtet sieht das Spiel wirklich fantastisch aus. Allerdings aus naher Distanz hat man es dann mit sehr verwaschenen Texturen zu tun. Aber das Gameplay ist wirklich sehr gelungen und macht Spaß. Vielleicht kommt ja für PC noch ein grafisches Update, das die Texturen verschönert. Aber naja, man muss sich ja auch nicht unbedingt die Texturen so genau anschauen. Wenn es normal zockt und nicht die Fehler direkt sucht, ist es optisch und spielerisch echt ein Fest.


----------



## Rudiratlos (10. Oktober 2011)

zumindes nicht Hardwarehungrig!
mein Sohn Spielt es in 1680 auf einem x4 630 mit 4GB und ner GT240/1024 DDR3 und kommt nicht unter 50fps !


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Oktober 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:


> zumindes nicht Hardwarehungrig!
> mein Sohn Spielt es in 1680 auf einem x4 630 mit 4GB und ner GT240/1024 DDR3 und kommt nicht unter 50fps !


 is ja schön für dich es gibt auch tausend andere User bei denen es flüssig läuft


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. Oktober 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, probiere es aus..obwohl für die CPU eh eine andere GPU besser wäre(denke aber das weisst du). Bei mir ist trotz aller Paches, CFG's usw. immer noch Texturnachladen zu erkennen..und nein F@H ist nebenbei nicht an!


 
Sicher weiß Ich das, die neue Grafikkarte ist auch schon fest eingeplant. Mich nervt nur die Tatsache, dass es vor dem Patch mit Catalyst Preview V2 und einigem an Gefrickel einwandfrei lief, ohne Texturnachladen, ohne Artefakte, ohne Ruckler! Also kann es ja nicht an der Karte liegen, die Performance hat davor auch gereicht. 
Das Update hat mir wirklich alles versaut.

Ich glaube Ich kram Borderlands mal wieder raus. Ist Rage ohnehin sehr ähnlich und läuft wenigstens anständig.


----------



## kaepernickus (10. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich und da muss ich jetzt mal eine Lanze für id brechen. Mir geht dieses Gejammer von wegen Fallout und Borderlands mancher Leute ziemlich auf den Geist. Ja es ist linear, nicht Open World und es ist im Kern ein Shooter. Kurz es ist ein id Software-Spiel und ein wirklich gutes mit coolen Erweiterungen wie den Rennen, dem Bastel und einigen RPG-Anleihen. 

Wer etwas anderes erwartet hat, hat nie zugehört und sich etwas zusammengeträumt was ihm selbst gefällt.

Das einzig Störende sind in meinen Augen die matschigen Detailtexturen, aber bei denen könnten noch mit einem HD-Pack Abhilfe geschafft werden.


----------



## Hackslash (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Rage bis zur Hälfte ca. gespielt und habs nun deinstalliert.
Meine Wenigkeit wird das Spiel als Flop des Jahres und als hardest Flop@ID Sofware bezeichnen.

Megatextures  ja ne is klar! Die Optik die dieses Spiel bietet stammt aus dem Jahr 2004.
Gameplaytechnisch ist dieses Game eine Mischung aus Doom3(bei Tag)+Serious Sam.
Selten so einen Schrott gesehen!
Das Trugbild einer OpenWorld-Spielwelt ist auch sehr witzig, die Schlauchlevels sind sowas von starr man müsste sie brechen können.
Der Charakter den man dort spielt ist nichtmal fähig über simpelsten Hindernisse zu springen (überall Levelbegrenzungen).
Der Autrorennpart des Spiels ist relativ (wenn auch kurz) gut gelungen muss man sagen, es gibt teilweise auch ein paar Gespräche mit NPC's die ich ganz gut fand aber da hört die Sache leider auch schon auf.

Ansonsten frage ich mich warum ein Spiel dieser Qualitätsstufe eine Installationsgröße von 20 GB+ aufweist, installiert man ~14 GB Hardcoreporn mit?
Das was ID den Käufern hier vorgesetzt hat ist nichts weiter als ein Durchschnittsshooter für Konsolen (Geldmacherei), der auch noch zur falschen Zeit erschienen ist, er hätte besser ins Jahr 2006 (maximal 2007) gepasst!
Echt schade! Von einer ehemals Edelschmiede wie ID habe ich wesentlich mehr erwartet.
Leider sind nach diesem Spiel meine Hoffnungen auf ein gutes Doom 4 verflogen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die "neue" Engine Schrott und ID hat vom Gamedesign leider seit Doom 3 (also dem 3. August 2004) nichts dazu gelernt. Ich denke das war dann das letzte Aufblitzen vor dem Erlöschen der Flamme von ID Software.

Auf die Hardware/Softwaretechnischen Probleme von Rage werde ich nicht eingehen.

mfg (vllt. liest es ja jemand der mit mir leidet^^)


----------



## JawMekEf (10. Oktober 2011)

Hackslash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Rage bis zur Hälfte ca. gespielt und habs nun deinstalliert.
> Meine Wenigkeit wird das Spiel als Flop des Jahres und als hardest Flop@ID Sofware bezeichnen.
> 
> Megatextures  ja ne is klar! Die Optik die dieses Spiel bietet stammt aus dem Jahr 2004.
> ...



Signed



			
				Hackslash schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten frage ich mich warum ein Spiel dieser Qualitätsstufe eine Installationsgröße von 20 GB+ aufweist, installiert man ~14 GB Hardcoreporn mit?
> Das was ID den Käufern hier vorgesetzt hat ist nichts weiter als ein Durchschnittsshooter für Konsolen (Geldmacherei), der auch noch zur falschen Zeit erschienen ist, er hätte besser ins Jahr 2006 (maximal 2007) gepasst!
> Echt schade! Von einer ehemals Edelschmiede wie ID habe ich wesentlich mehr erwartet.
> Leider sind nach diesem Spiel meine Hoffnungen auf ein gutes Doom 4 verflogen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die "neue" Engine Schrott und ID hat vom Gamedesign leider seit Doom 3 (also dem 3. August 2004) nichts dazu gelernt. Ich denke das war dann das letzte Aufblitzen vor dem Erlöschen der Flamme von ID Software.
> ...



Hardcoreporn, ich flieg vom Stuhl xDxDcDcXDxDcDcDxDxDxDxDXDxDXD


----------



## KornDonat (10. Oktober 2011)

@Hackslash ich geb dir da voll und ganz recht 

Ich hätte auch mehr von der id Engine 5 erwartet aber man merkt einfach das die Engine schlicht weg für Konsolen gedacht ist und auf dem Pc nichts taugt, die id Engine kam mir besser vor man schaue sich einfach mal Brink an 
Dieses ewige Textur nachladen geht mir Tierisch auf die Nerven genauso wie die Matsch Texturen.
Zum Gameplay kann ich nicht viel sagen hab erst 20-30min gespielt da ich einfach keinen Bock auf dieses ständige nachgelade mit Matsch Texturen habe.


----------



## stolle80 (10. Oktober 2011)

Also irgendwie sahen mir die Mutanten auf den Screenshots vor paar Jahen besser aus, die haben doch wieder die Polygonzahl verringert, oder sind das Konsolen screenshots LOL 

@ Hackslash..genau meine Meinung, deshalb hab ich mir das game noch nicht geholt.


----------



## Hackslash (10. Oktober 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Hardcoreporn, ich flieg vom Stuhl xDxDcDcXDxDcDcDxDxDxDxDXDxDXD


 
Meinetwegen auch HD Porno's , ich kann mir die Größe einfach nicht erklären.
Vllt. hat man ja die Texturen bei Paint in 64x64 "gezeichnet" und dann auf 3840*2160 upgescaled ^^
Danach ist dann vermutlich ein bissel Fett von einigen Burgern ins Bild gelaufen (wie auch immer das ging) und dadurch entstanden die MEGATEXTURES. Aber vllt hat man auch versehentlich Doom4 schon mitreingepackt und es irgendwie vergessen.... wer weiß.



stolle80 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie sahen mir die Mutanten auf den  Screenshots vor paar Jahen besser aus, die haben doch wieder die  Polygonzahl verringert, oder sind das Konsolen screenshots LOL



Ja in den MarketingScreenshots sieht immer alles Weltklasse aus.... nur leider ist dem ingame nicht so.
Außerdem gibt es nur gefühlte 5-6 Gegnertypen........
Und irgendwie sind die Leute in der Zukunft so hart die stecken mehr als einen (sehr viel mehr) Headshot weg ^^



KornDonat schrieb:


> ....das  die Engine schlicht weg für Konsolen gedacht ist und auf dem Pc nichts  taugt...



unterschreibe ich so


----------



## stolle80 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja *MEGAMATSCH* würde ich sagen 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe..Wieso legen die soviel arbeit in so ein Konsolenmist. Wenn ich mir die Xbox360 Grafik bei meinem Bruder anschaue, dann wird mir schlecht, F1 2011 z.B.
Die Grafik dort erinnert mich an das zweite NFS für den PC in Direct Draw, und fast 2D! Und er hat nen fetten HD Fernseher für sonen Müll.


----------



## Hackslash (11. Oktober 2011)

OMG ich hab sogar richtig geschätzt, in welche Zeit Rage gepasst hätte.

siehe hier
Id Tech 5



> *Vorgestellt wurde die id Tech 5 im Jahr 2007* auf der Quakecon vom technischen Direktor John D. Carmack.  Im Gegensatz zur älteren Generation wurde diesmal *grundlegend auf eine  plattformübergreifende Entwicklung Wert gelegt.* Außerdem wird die Engine  eine erweiterte Version der MegaTexture nutzen und erweiterte Schattendetails erzeugen können.


und btw




> *Nachteile*
> 
> Insbesondere durch die angewandte Textur-Technik, dem _Virtual Texturing_, benötigen die Levels in ihrer Rohform einen enormen Speicherbedarf (Gigabyte-Bereich) und eine hohe Rechnerperformance. Modder  sowie Hobbyleveldesignern sind somit wesentlich stärker als bisher an  die Tools von id Software angewiesen. Id Software wird dazu die _id Studio Tools_ zum Bearbeiten in Echtzeit bereitstellen.


^ das reicht mir nicht als Ausrede für 20 GB+



stolle80 schrieb:


> ....Was  ich aber nicht verstehe..Wieso legen die soviel arbeit in so ein  Konsolenmist...



Simple Antwort, das liebe Geld!!
Den Konsololeros kann man nunmal das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, siehe Konsolenspielpreise!
Außerdem gibt es relativ wenig Piraterie dort und wie gesagt mit denen kann man es halt machen, was glaubst du warum Assassins Creed jedes mal für den PC verschoben wird. Richtig weil man erst die Konsolen abgrast.
Konsolen bieten auch den Vorteil man kann dort den alten Rotz immer wieder verkaufen, siehe COD.
Die Leute kaufens halt für Konsolen.
Dazu kommt noch für Konsolen kann man leichter(weniger aufwendig) Spiele proggen, weil die Hardware einfach Schrott ist und nichts kann maximal DX9 in 720p und solche Scherze.

Es geht immer nur ums Geld, etwas anderes zählt nicht!


----------



## KornDonat (11. Oktober 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich ja schon ziemlich Lust auf das Spiel aber diese verdammte id Engine 5 geht gar nicht, ich als Grafik "Freak" kann damit einfach nicht leben und hoffe mal das da ein ordentlicher Patch nachgeliefert wird der das alles ausbessert und ansehnlicher macht.
Selbst World of Tanks sieht ja bald besser aus...


----------



## Hackslash (11. Oktober 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich ja schon ziemlich Lust auf das Spiel aber diese verdammte id Engine 5 geht gar nicht, ich als Grafik "Freak" kann damit einfach nicht leben und hoffe mal das da ein ordentlicher Patch nachgeliefert wird der das alles ausbessert und ansehnlicher macht.
> Selbst World of Tanks sieht ja bald besser aus...


 
Ich denke nicht das das Patchbar ist... die Monstertextures nehmen vermutlich 80 % des Platzes ein, ich denke nicht das es einen 38 GB Patch für den PC geben wird. PC Spieler sind leider in der Unterzahl und es verkauft sich ja super auf den Konsolen 

Das Problem ist leider auch das es nicht nur an der Optik liegt das dieses Spiel nichts taugt ^^, siehe meinen anderen Post.....

Aber hey aufatmen die nächste Konsolenshitgeneration kommt ja vermutlich 2014 
Dann wird die Optik einen kleinen Schritt machen und dort wieder für 8-10 Jahre stehenbleiben ^^
Hoch leben die Konsolen!!!


----------



## KornDonat (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja stimmt wohl das man da nicht all zu viel Patchen kann, mir würde das aber schon reichen wenn das Texturen nachladen aufhört 
Oh ja die neuen Konsolen...
Da kommt Freude auf xD
Ist schon schade was aus dem Pc geworden ist und eigentlich kaum noch ein Entwickler auf den Pc setzt, weil dieser in der Unterzahl ist.Da lobe ich mir Entwickler wie DICE


----------



## Hackslash (11. Oktober 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ja stimmt wohl das man da nicht all zu viel Patchen kann, mir würde das aber schon reichen wenn das Texturen nachladen aufhört
> Oh ja die neuen Konsolen...
> Da kommt Freude auf xD
> Ist schon schade was aus dem Pc geworden ist und eigentlich kaum noch ein Entwickler auf den Pc setzt, weil dieser in der Unterzahl ist.Da lobe ich mir Entwickler wie DICE


 
Ja, da bringst du mich auf Etwas 
MEGATEXTURES ^^ man siehe sich mal Battlefield 3 Open Beta an ~4 GB und die Texturen sind "leicht" besser ^^
(Jetzt kommt mir nicht bla bla das ist nur ne BETA kein komplettes Spiel)


----------



## KornDonat (11. Oktober 2011)

Joa war schon ziemlich viel für 2 Maps aber dafür hatte man auch vernünftige Grafik


----------



## Hackslash (11. Oktober 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Joa war schon ziemlich viel für 2 Maps aber dafür hatte man auch vernünftige Grafik


 
Jo, aber psssst das ist alles OffTopic, ich denke wir haben erstmal genug kritisiert.
Wobei eigentlich ist es realisieren 
Übrigens meine Einschätzung noch was ein fairer Preis für Rage wäre: Ich würde es bei den 15 € Games einsortieren.


----------



## KornDonat (11. Oktober 2011)

Hast recht nicht das wir noch einen auf den Deckel kriegen 

Ich werde mich wohl morgen noch mal ans Spiel setzen vielleicht kann es doch überzeugen, momentan hat das Spiel meiner Meinung nach auch kein 86 Wertung verdient.
Gut das ich auch nicht viel mehr als 15€ ausgegeben habe


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Oktober 2011)

RAGE, viel Hype um nichts, Spiel ist durch, wird umgehened von der Festplatte verbannt! Da war selbst Duke Nukem Forever besser! 

Egal Tonne und feddisch


----------



## Zeromajor (11. Oktober 2011)

Einige müssen hier aber auch maßlos übertreiben.
Das Spiel sieht mal richtig geil aus, trotz der ein oder anderen artefakte. Wer schon mal in ner wüste war weiß das da nicht alles super geil aussieht!
Stoppt die raubkopien und es wird wieder mehr für den computer entwickelt.
Ich geb euch recht das vieles nur nen konsolen abklatsch mit etwas besserer grafik ist, man kann da aber nicht alle über ein kamm scheren!
Viel spaß beim rumschmollen.^^


----------



## Kraddel (11. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich dem Grundtenor hier nur anschließen... Bin maßlos enttäuscht von den Machern! Einzelne Punkte auflisten wäre jetzt müßig...alles in allem ist es kein gutes Spiel, weder technisch noch vom Gameplay her...schade ums Geld...


----------



## riedochs (11. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist es trotz aktueller ATI Treiber nicht spielbar.

E8400
ATI4870 1GB
6GB RAM

bei 1920x1200 nur am nachladen. Selbst Duke Nukem läuft absolut flüssig auf meiner Kiste. Entweder ist die Programmierung so mies und ich muss endlich meinen neuen PC an den Start bekommen oder mein Kiste ist nun wirklich zu schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## PakiXT (11. Oktober 2011)

Gibts hier Spieler bei den es "noch" nicht richtig geht ?? Wird da ein Patch alles bessern ?? Den ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jeder Spieler der Probleme damit hat, sich das wirklich antun soll um so eine komplizierte Config zu erstellen. Den ich hab da irgendwie keine Geduld mit diesen config einstellungen -.-

 Ich hoffe es kommt ein Patch, den ich will endlich Rage zocken.


----------



## DenniRauch (11. Oktober 2011)

Was geht denn hier ab? Keiner hier dem das Speil gefällt? Ich für meinen Teil find es echt gut. Auch eure Grafikmangel kann ich so nicht unterstreichen. Bis es mal anständig lief waren es zwar ein paar Handgriffe, aber dass bin ich ja als passionierter PC'ler gewohnt. Habs bei mir installiert, die Config von PC-Games ins verzeichnis geklatscht, den rage-ordner im id software-ordner in Appdata erstellt, VSYNC über den Treiber erzwungen und ne Startoption festgelegt und tada Ruckelfreie schöne Darstellung von allem was auf dem Bildschirm abgeht. Einzig ein paar vereinzelte Texturen schaffen es nicht rechtzeitig zu laden. SP gefällt mir sehr gut (auch wenns nicht wirklich einen roten Faden gibt), Coop ist gut gemacht und die Racemodes ne nette Zugabe. Die Animationen der Gegner sind der Hammer, gute "Schock"-momente, gute Athmosphäre, guter Umfang... Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit RAGE.


----------



## Beehatsch (11. Oktober 2011)

Preview Catalyst 2 drauf, Patch 1 drauf und alles läuft rund.
Hatte bisher keine Probleme, hab das Spiel bereits durch.
Sehr gutes Spiel.


----------



## riedochs (11. Oktober 2011)

Mit der Config läuft es auch auf meinem System soweit flüssig: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=25632118&postcount=688

Wäre schön wenn der Threadersteller mal den ärmlichen Startpost aktualisieren könnte.


----------



## NanoSoldier (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gar nichts verändert und es läuft sehr gut. Man kann ja durch den neusten Patch Grafikeinstellungen vornehmen. Und das Spiel ist in 1080p ein wahrer Traum. Die Totenstadt ist ein wahrhaftiges Kunstwerk in Bezug auf Videospiel-Design. Ich hab jetzt 7 Stunden gespielt und für mich ist es mittlerweile das beste Spiel, das ich seit Jahren gespielt habe. Das Gameplay ist so unglaublich flüssig und so gut durchdacht. Man kann sich schön bewegen, hat aber trotzdem immer eine Orientierung und weiß, was man tun muss. Die Ingame Zwischensequenzen sind auch genau so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Oft verliere ich bei vielen Spiele die Lust zum Beenden ... aber hier definitiv nicht! Ich war am Anfang sehr skeptisch, aber nach einigen Stunden weiß ich ganz genau, dass der SP von RAGE wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht überboten wird.


----------



## Sixxer (11. Oktober 2011)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> gute "Schock"-momente, gute Athmosphäre,


Hatte ich bisher nur in DOOM3 und STALKER


----------



## kaepernickus (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Thread-Starter nicht mehr am Startpost arbeitet, wärs schön wenn ein Mod da vll mal was macht. Würde mich auch anbieten falls ein neuer Startpost erstellt werden soll.

Oder man startet einfach nochmal einen neuen Sammelthread und löscht diesen hier?

Habe bisher auch keinerlei Probleme mit meiner "GTX 260²" (285 Betatreiber) gehabt und es läuft auf höchsten (per config erweiterten) Einstellungen superflüssig.


----------



## KornDonat (11. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab mit meiner Gtx 460 zum Teil schon ziemliche Fps Einbrüche.Hab dann mal Anti Aliasing von 16 auf 8 runter gestellt und seitdem kommt mir die Grafik deutlich besser vor und die Fps brechen auch nicht mehr ganz so stark ein...
Ich find die Engine nach wie vor nicht gerade toll.


----------



## schrippe09 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo erstmal

 Zunächst paar Fragen. Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Treibern "Catalyst 11.10 Preview V2" und "AMD Catalyst Rage Performance Driver"? Kann ich beide zusammen installieren? Woran erkenn ich das der Performance Driver inst. ist (10.10V2 seh ich im CCC)?

 Mein Problem: hab vorgestern Rage mit zugehörigen Patch inst., Game gestartet...hat geladen ohne Probleme lief dann zum Anfang mit dem nachladen der Texturen...hab dann den Grafiktreiber von Catalyst 11.8 auf 11.10 Preview V2 aktualisiert, Game gestartet und es gab schon Probleme beim Laden (hier in der Stelle zum Anfang nach dem Kometeneinschlag als die Informationen zum Spiel angezeigt werden) bis zu den Texturen bin ich garnicht gekommen...hab dann noch den Performancetreiber drüber gebügelt, ohne Erfolg...Buchstaben vom Intro haben sich einzeln geladen hab dann wieder abgebrochen...Systemwiederherstellung auf 11.8 und dann hats wieder flüssig geladen, mit nachladende Texturen!

Config hab ich vor Treiberupdate auch schon paar probiert,hat an den Texturnachladen nix geändert...und nach dem Treiberupdate hänge ich wieder am Intro. Hat jemand bitte ein Tip woran das liegen könnte?
Desweiteren speichert das Game wohl die Spielstände, aber laden kann ich sie nicht, beginnt immer von Anfang an, Schreibschutz ist überall aufgehoben...???
 Danke schon mal

 System: E8400@3,6GHz, 8GB RAM, HD4870 512MB, Win7 Home 64bit


----------



## PakiXT (11. Oktober 2011)

welcher Treiber ist jetzt der bessere ?? der Rage AMD Performance Treiber oder der 11.10 Preview2 ??


----------



## schrippe09 (11. Oktober 2011)

also bei mir ist es so... ich komm mit beiden net ins Spiel... Spiel hängt am Beginn nach dem Meteoriteneinschlag...10.9 ruckelt aber ich komm grad so rein...10.8 läuft aber halt mit den Problem des Texturladens... da helfen bis jetzt auch keine configs die ich probiert habe


----------



## kaepernickus (11. Oktober 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit meiner Gtx 460 zum Teil schon ziemliche Fps Einbrüche.Hab dann mal Anti Aliasing von 16 auf 8 runter gestellt und seitdem kommt mir die Grafik deutlich besser vor und die Fps brechen auch nicht mehr ganz so stark ein...
> Ich find die Engine nach wie vor nicht gerade toll.


 
Wenn es solche Unterschiede zwischen 200er und 400er Karten gibt, deutet das aber eher auf Treiberprobleme als auf ein Problem mit der Engine hin.

Beim internen AA wird bei den höheren Varianten das Bild unschärfer, deshalb siehts mit niedrigerem Ingame-AA + erweitert via Treiber besser weil schärfer aus.

Ich finde die Engine an sich klasse, nur leider hat id bei den Detailtexturen (kein Problem der Engine) geschlampt.


----------



## NanoSoldier (11. Oktober 2011)

4xAA reicht vollkommen im Spiel


----------



## resu223 (12. Oktober 2011)

Steam hat gerade angefangen Rage zu patchen um 00:12Uhr ....das krasse ist der Patch soll 21GB gross sein...das ist jetzt aber Verarsche oder?
Hats einer von euch auch bemerkt?

Grüße resu223


----------



## Zeromajor (12. Oktober 2011)

Mir gefällts auch ganz gut. Super optik! Null problem mit meiner gtx 580 mit leichten oc.
Grafikeinstellungen über treiber erzwungen und fertig!


----------



## kaepernickus (12. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt noch keinen neuen Patch und 21GB ist das komplette Spiel. Keine Ahnung was dein Steam da getrieben hat.


----------



## Gottes_ohr (12. Oktober 2011)

Guten morgen Liebe Ragegeplagten,
Also ich habe das Spiel jetzt endlic nachlangem fummeln, flüssig zum laufen gebracht.
Allerdings gab es eben ein Steamupdate und das spiel ist nun englisch.
Wenn man mit der rechten Maustaste auf Rage, in der Bibliothek und dann auf Eignschaften klickt, kann man ja eigendlich im Reiter Sprache, eigendlich deutsch auswählen. Leider steht diese Auswahl hier nicht zu Verfügung.

Ich habe auch schon unter Steam/Einstellungen Reiter Interface, die Sprache auf englisch, neugestartet und dann wieder auf deutsch gestellt.
Ohne Erfolg. hat jemand hier eine Idee???

Echt zum kotzen, erst diese Grafikfehler und dann das...

PLS HLP


----------



## resu223 (12. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist seit heut dasselbe Problem.
Erst versucht Rage ein Update über 21GB zu machen und dann kam nach 10 Minuten ein Steam Update und nun ist das spiel nur noch in Englisch obwohl ich eine Multilanguage Version gekauft habe.
So was nervt gewaltig.
Schon jemand ne Lösung parat?


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Oktober 2011)

Wendet euch doch am Besten an den Steamsupport, die können euch sicher weiter helfen.


----------



## Gottes_ohr (12. Oktober 2011)

Super Hilfe Danke...


----------



## kaepernickus (12. Oktober 2011)

Anscheinend wurde heute Nacht so eine Art Regional-Lock eingeführt. Habe aber noch keine offizielle Bestätigung gefunden.


----------



## M1LO (12. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel ist super: ich liebe die Atmosphäre, Charaktere und natürlich ganz nach ID - die Waffen 
Bei mri macht das Game keinen Ärger. Als ich den Texturencache auf large gestellt habe, hat er nicht mehr so oft die Texturen nachgeladen.

Das Einzige, was mich stört, ist, dass es keine vernünftigen Grafikeinstellungen gibt.

Ich denke, es werden aber noch genug Updates erscheinen, die alle Probleme beseitigen werden...

LG
Milo


----------



## Grobiii (12. Oktober 2011)

Also für mich ist RAGE sozusagen "aussen hui, innen pfui". Ich mag nicht abstreiten das es mir Spass gemacht hat, und sicher auch ein solider Shooter ist, aber letztendlich weit unter den Erwartungen. 

Warum? 
Die Aussenareale sehen wirklich gut aus, aber sobald man eine der Missionslvl betritt, bzw. teils sogar die Städte...sieht man überall ganz miese Textaturen. 

Ebenso wird die Welt von RAGE und deren Charaktere nur sehr oberflächlich abgehandelt. Das fängt beim namenlosen Helden an, und endet mit einem lächerlichen Showdown. Leider gibt es auch kaum Höhepunkte. Bossgegner? 2?! welche nich mal zur Hauptstory gehören. Wie gesagt, die ganzen Quests und so machen Spass, aber so richtig will die Story nicht rüber kommen. Positiv ist auf jeden Fall das die NPCs auf abgeschlossene Quests immer gut zu sprechen sind und immer ein Lob parat haben, oder eine Warnung.

Auch die Fahreinlagen...nun ja...machen Fun, haben aber 0 Anspruch. Sogar die besten Gegner sterben nach nur einem Schuss mit der zum gleichen Zeitpunk erhältlichen besten Waffe. *gääähn* Da hätte ruhig auch mal etwas Abwechslung und dicke Bosse gut getan.

Alles in allem bin ich nur über das schwache Ende wirklich enttäuscht...und halt über die genannten Dinge wenn ich so im nachhinein drüber nachdenke. 

Wirklich schade....


----------



## Grobiii (12. Oktober 2011)

...ach ja, und das manche Hauptquestgeber entführt werden, und dann aber nie wieder auftauchen bzw. erwähnt werden...auch ganz schwach, bzw. riecht schwer nach DLC. Da sind wir wieder bei der flachen Story.


----------



## chaosmailer (12. Oktober 2011)

HiHo,

neu hier, also nicht gleich mit der Keule drauf 

Ich kann mich Grobiii nur anschliessen. Fazit des Games für mich ganz klar FAIL.

Ich dachte ich kaufe einen SHOOTER der, ähnlich wie Stalker, RPG Ansätze hat. Vieleicht bin ich ja einfach nur zu blöde 
Aber das andauernde Rennen fahren damit die Karre "besser" wird, was soll das ? Das Game ist ein "Racer" ? Die Missionsanzahl, ok bestimmt nicht alle gefunden / gemacht, ist ein grosses "LOL". Als PC-Spieler ist es für mich ein GREUEL die Einschränkungen produziert durch diese ****** Konsolengamepadsteuerung anzuwenden. Beispiel: Mausrad wechselt 4 Waffen durch, kommt bekannt vor ? Klar mehr geben die Knöpfe eines Gamepads ja nicht her. Und so geht das weiter.
Für meine Wenigkeit ist es ein Problem mit der WASD Steuerung den Wagen gezielt zu bewegen, so wie in fast jedem Rennspiel. Auch errinnert das Game doch stark an Halflife. Wobei natürlich Elemente aus Doom, schleimiges sich durch Wände drückendes Fleischgewuchere, ID-Soft mässig nicht fehlen durfte.

Big FAIL ID-Soft was ihr da gemacht habt. Irgendwie die Zeit verpennt, mit einer supertollen Engine ( ist das tatsächlich so? )
ein Stück Game abgeliefert das sein Geld nicht wert ist. Ich ärgere mich darüber das Teil gekauft zuhaben.
Doom4 wird in keinem Fall einen Weg auf meine Festplatte finden.


----------



## Bull56 (12. Oktober 2011)

wie siehts eigentlich mit 3d in dem spiel aus??? also per shutter oder polarisation versteht sich


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hmmmm, habs mir heute gekauft und bis jetzt ne gute Stunde oder so gespielt. Also ich muss sagen das es mir ganz gut gefällt...bis jetzt. Weiß ja nicht was noch kommt.

Aber ne Frage hab ich auch mitgebracht:

Wie ziehe ich die rote Eliterüstung an und wo finde ich den Rat Rod Buggy? Hab den Code eingegeben und auch die Shotgun bekommen, wäre froh mir könnte da jemand was zu sagen.

Gruß und gute Nacht
-Kero-


----------



## KornDonat (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Elite Rüstung bekommst du später wenn du in der ersten Stadt bist und dich umkleiden sollst, dort kannst du die dann zwischen den anderen 3 auswählen 
Wo man den Rat Rod Buggy herbekommt weiß ich auch noch nicht


----------



## jupph (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir war der Rat rod wählbar als die Autorennen begonnen hatten.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, gestern spiele ich rage, mit angepasster config (8k usw)+ nvidia beta treiber, ansonsten im ingame setting alles auf high. Alles läuft flüssig, sieht super aus, kein Texturnachladen, keine Abstürze. Aber DANN: Ich bekomme meinen ersten buggy mit bewaffnung, fahre raus in die wüste und boome den ersten gegnerischen buggy weg, und was passiert -->  75% des Bildes wird schwarz und flackert......dann baut es sich wieder auf und es sieht normal aus. und das passiert immer wenn ein buggy in die luft fliegt!!!
Und es gibt noch einen bug (selten!), wenn ich z.b.: von dem gelände der banditen zurück nach wasteland wechsle lädt er ganz normal.....aber dann ist das bild voller bild-fehler!! Das konnte ich aber einfach lösen, schnellspeichern, schnellladen alles wieder tip top. Aber das mit den buggys kp was ich machen noch soll.

So jetzt meine Fragen:
Hat jemand das selbe problem gehabt?
Spielt irgendjemand fehlerfrei mit dem letzten whql treiber, vielleicht liegts ja am beta treiber?
Hat noch irgendjemand rage unter win xp installiert, und kann mir sagen wo man dort den cache ordner erstellt?


Please help! Ich bin für alle tips dankbar.


----------



## Grobiii (13. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir lief es wunderbar mit den Beta Treibern, vom Anfang bis Ende...also zumindest ohne Grafikfehler. Bin nur einmal beim Garagenlift zur Wiederstandsbasis durch den Boden ins Nichts gefallen. 

Win7 64 - GF570

Unter Windows XP:

*Documents and Settings\userid\Local Settings\Application Data\id Software\rage*


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2011)

@ grobiii

jo danke schonmal, ich habe zwar schon ordner erstellt bin mir aber nicht sicher ob auch an dieser stelle. Kanns jetzt aber leider nicht nachgucken(bin auf arbeit).

was ich halt so üüüüübelst seltsam finde ist, dass bis auf oben genannte probleme alles mega gut läuft....kein stocken, kein texturploppen. ich habe mit jetzt auch nochmal 2 größere configs gebastelt.....eine "very high" und eine "very low" mal zum testen. es ist als wenn er nur einen effekt bei der explosion nicht darstellen kann und deshalb "rumspackt".


----------



## Grobiii (13. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst ganz einfach überprüfen ob es funktioniert mit dem Cache indem du nach der Ordner Erstellung ein Spiel startest, und dann in den Ordner schaust...dann sollte da eine Datei liegen, bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob du das Spiel beenden musst, oder nicht. 

Habe selber die Konfig ausm Steam Forum genommen..."Very High", also eine unter "HD". 

Kollege von mir hat aber auch so Grafikfehler...aber er spielt noch kompl. ohne Konfig, Cachefolder etc. 

Hast du die Startoptionen auch drin? 

Standart  Optionen:
_+set com_skipIntroVideo 1  _+r_swapInterval 1 +vt_pageImageSizeUnique 8192  +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly 8192 +vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly2 8192  +fc_maxcachememoryMB 1024 +ik_enablesmoothing 0 +fs_cachepath

Zusätzliche Optionen:
_+cvaradd g_fov _XX  steht dabei für den Wert, der zum bestehenden FOV, also dem Field of View,  hinzugefügt werden soll. Da das Sichtfeld von Haus aus auf 80 eingestellt ist,  tragt ihr beispielsweise einen Wert von 15 ein, um ein Sichtfeld von 95 zu  erreichen. Die optimale Lösung ist hier von eurem persönlichen Geschmack  abhängig. In dem folgenden Bildervergleich seht ihr den  Unterschied
_+vt_maxPPF XX -   _Der sollte nur aktiviert werden, wenn im Grafik-Menü von Rage  kein GPU-Transcoding festgelegt ust. Der Befehl sorgt dafür, dass der Prozessor  einen Teil seiner Last an die Grafikkarte abgibt. Er ist also sinnvoll, wenn  eine starke Grafikkarte vorhanden ist, aber nur über eine schwächere CPU. Für XX  sollte man beispielsweise ein Wert von 8 ausprobieren, wenn man über einen  Zweikernprozessor verfügt. Für bessere Prozessoren kann man mit etwas höheren  Werten experimentieren.
_vt_cudaBudget XX -  _Je höher der Wert ist, desto weniger stuft die id-Tech 5 die  Bildqualität herunter. Standardwert ist hierbei 14. Bei höherer Werten, kann  zwar die Framerate leiden, die Bildqualität aber profitieren.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2011)

Startoptionen:

skipintro habe ich drin, und der rest steht in der config. Die ja auch funzt --> wie gesagt Grafik, Framerate, v-synch alles erste sahne.

Also mein Plan für heute abend ist erstmal das testen der anderen configs, wenn das nicht funzt würde ich auch mal den letzten whql treiber versuchen....im CB-Forum hat wohl jemand mit einer Geforce GTX  285 und dem treiber das game ohne fehler durchgezockt.

ich melde mich sobald ich ergebnisse habe, hoffe ich schaffe das heute abend....meine freundin meint ich würde sie seit 2 tagen vernachlässigen --> woran das wohl liegt??


----------



## Bull56 (13. Oktober 2011)

der hinweis bei der installation ist echt der wahnsinn (bild siehe anhang! 

also-neue version von c++ redist deinstallieren und dann von rage die alte installieren lassen!


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Antwort wegen der roten eliterüstung.


----------



## Schlingel (13. Oktober 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat es sich gestern gekauft und ist stinksauer,er hat gestern ein paar Stunden damit zugebracht es vernünftig zum laufen zu bekommen aber nichts geht.Wir haben es dann bei mir ausprobiert aber fast die gleichen Probleme.Sowas zu veröffentlichen ist ein Bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## NanoSoldier (13. Oktober 2011)

Da sind ja wirklich einige, die Probleme mit Rage haben. Das ist wirklich schade und dürfte eigentlich nicht sein. Wenn das Spiel allerdings richtig läuft, kann ich euch sagen, es ist spielerisch und grafisch ein Meisterwerk. Hatte schon jahrelang keinen solchen Spielspaß mehr.


----------



## Grobiii (13. Oktober 2011)

NanoSoldier schrieb:


> Da sind ja wirklich einige, die Probleme mit Rage haben. Das ist wirklich schade und dürfte eigentlich nicht sein. Wenn das Spiel allerdings richtig läuft, kann ich euch sagen, es ist spielerisch und grafisch ein Meisterwerk. Hatte schon jahrelang keinen solchen Spielspaß mehr.


 
Womit begründest du deine Aussage "Meisterwerk"? Ok, ich meine...wenn es dir Spass macht, macht es dir Spass...und das tut es ja eigentlich auch. Aber wie ich schon sagte, und viele Andere auch...realistisch betrachtet ist die Grafik nicht wirklich toll, zumindest an vielen Stellen nicht, und spielerisch hält es sich auch in Grenzen was viele Bestandteile angeht. Klar, man kann toll rumballern, und da hörts fast schon auf. Ob nun die Sache mit den nicht vorhandenen Bossgegnern, fehlenden Höhepunkten, blaßen bis schlechten Story und noch einiges mehr.


----------



## KornDonat (13. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir läuft es jetzt recht mit AA auf x8, die Texturen laden jetzt nur noch ganz selten nach 
Es ist zwar immer noch kein Grafisches Meisterwerk man kann es aber spielen.
Bin jetzt bei der Mission wo man sich die Teile für den besseren Defi holen soll, ab wann bekommt man denn diese Spinnen Roboter ?


----------



## Grobiii (13. Oktober 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft es jetzt recht mit AA auf x8, die Texturen laden jetzt nur noch ganz selten nach
> Es ist zwar immer noch kein Grafisches Meisterwerk man kann es aber spielen.
> Bin jetzt bei der Mission wo man sich die Teile für den besseren Defi holen soll, ab wann bekommt man denn diese Spinnen Roboter ?


 
Bist fast soweit...glaube die gibts nach dem du Mitglied beim Widerstand bist.

And leider gehts bei den Kollegen genauso farblos weiter wie vorher. Dachte echt bis zum Ende das die auch irgendwie "böse" sein müssen, da man von denen nur rumkommandiert wird. Leider ändert sich daran nix...und sogar das Ende...naja, schaut selber, unbefriedigend. Ach ja, und die Bösen aller Bösen, die Regierung...was wissen wir über sie? Nix! Nicht eine böse Hauptfigur. Nur knapp ne Handvoll verschiedene Gegnertypen von denen. Soooo schwach! Da war auch die Rede von irgend einer dicken Überraschung im Regierungsgebäude...hä wo??? Genauso lächerlich sind einige andere Missionen Rund um die Regierung. NPCs reden immer wieder von Propaganda...hä wooo die 2.???? Und der ein o. andere "wichtige" NPC scheint auch kein Bock mehr gehabt zu haben, der wird dann innerhalb der Story von der Regierung einfach mal entführt...und nie wieder wurde von Ihm gehört, gesehn, gelesen,...


----------



## NanoSoldier (13. Oktober 2011)

Grobiii schrieb:


> Womit begründest du deine Aussage "Meisterwerk"? Ok, ich meine...wenn es dir Spass macht, macht es dir Spass...und das tut es ja eigentlich auch. Aber wie ich schon sagte, und viele Andere auch...realistisch betrachtet ist die Grafik nicht wirklich toll, zumindest an vielen Stellen nicht, und spielerisch hält es sich auch in Grenzen was viele Bestandteile angeht. Klar, man kann toll rumballern, und da hörts fast schon auf. Ob nun die Sache mit den nicht vorhandenen Bossgegnern, fehlenden Höhepunkten, blaßen bis schlechten Story und noch einiges mehr.


 
Naja, für mich ist es spielerisch einfach fantastisch. Ich hatte auch kein Open-World Spiel oder eine tiefgründige Story mit Mega-Wendungen erwartet ... sondern genau das, was Rage dann auch letztendlich ist. Die Atmosphäre und die Charaktere sind einfach cool. Ich liebe es einfach, wenn es ein bisel abgedreht zugeht. Ich bin zum Beispiel ein Fan vom Remake von "The Hills Have Eyes" und die Bandideten wirken so ein bisschen wie die "Verstrahlten" aus "THHE". Dazu habe ich aber noch viel mehr Charaktere und das Ballern ist so gut abgestimmt, dass jede Ballerei von neuem Spaß macht. Die Waffen sind auch total cool. Und grafisch ist es für mich auch genial. Klar sehen einige Texturen aus näherer Distanz verwaschen aus, dafür sieht bei normalem Durchzocken die Gesamtgrafik und Beleutchtung in 1080p einfach nur bombastisch aus. ID hat da wirklich viel Mühe in die Welt von Rage gesteckt. Zudem läuft das Spiel absolut flüssig und das ist saugeil. 

Was ich auch so gut finde, ist, dass man zwar seine Freiheit hat, aber nie vollkommen auf sich allein gestellt ist. Man weiß, was man zu tun hat und wenn man im dem coolen Ödland seine Runden dreht, dann bekommt man immer die richtige Richtung angezeigt. Ich spiele jetzt ca. 7 Stunden auf Schwer und bin durch und durch begeistert. 

Aber wie gesagt, das ist halt meine Meinung. Das Spiel + Atmosphäre + Charaktere trifft halt genau meinen Geschmack von Unterhaltung.


----------



## DenniRauch (13. Oktober 2011)

Schlingel schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat es sich gestern gekauft  und ist stinksauer,er hat gestern ein paar Stunden damit zugebracht es  vernünftig zum laufen zu bekommen aber nichts geht.Wir haben es dann bei  mir ausprobiert aber fast die gleichen Probleme.Sowas zu  veröffentlichen ist ein Bodenlose Frechheit.


 

Tja willkommen im Club. Ich hab in den letzten 3-4 Jahren selten ein Spiel bekommen bei dem alles von Anfang an lief. Traurig aber wahr...
Aber im Vergleich zu so Releaseleichen wie Stalker & Co. ist Rage recht pflegeleicht. Wobei das ja kein Maßstab sein darf. Mittlerweile laufen ja sogar Konsolenspiele nicht mal mehr von Anfang an ohne rumgemurkse.... Internet sei dank. Fluch oder Segen?


----------



## KornDonat (13. Oktober 2011)

Also die kleinen Spinnen-Roboter hab ich jetzt auch, gab es nachdem ich aus der Toten Stadt zurückgekommen war und dann wieder Wellspring aufgesucht hab im Shop 
Sind echt genial die kleinen und auch ziemlich stark meiner Meinung nach.
Also mittlerweile macht mir das Spiel echt Spaß auch wenn die Story nicht die bester, aber darauf leg ich auch keinen Wert.


----------



## PakiXT (13. Oktober 2011)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Tja willkommen im Club. Ich hab in den letzten 3-4 Jahren selten ein Spiel bekommen bei dem alles von Anfang an lief. Traurig aber wahr...
> Aber im Vergleich zu so Releaseleichen wie Stalker & Co. ist Rage recht pflegeleicht. Wobei das ja kein Maßstab sein darf. Mittlerweile laufen ja sogar Konsolenspiele nicht mal mehr von Anfang an ohne rumgemurkse.... Internet sei dank. Fluch oder Segen?


Wie bei mir  ich warte auf ein Patch und einen neuen Treiber...des wären meine einzigen Hoffnungen noch dass Spiel zu retten. Hab sowas auch nie erlebt.


----------



## Grobiii (13. Oktober 2011)

NanoSoldier schrieb:


> Naja, für mich ist es spielerisch einfach fantastisch. Ich hatte auch kein Open-World Spiel oder eine tiefgründige Story mit Mega-Wendungen erwartet ... sondern genau das, was Rage dann auch letztendlich ist. Die Atmosphäre und die Charaktere sind einfach cool. Ich liebe es einfach, wenn es ein bisel abgedreht zugeht. Ich bin zum Beispiel ein Fan vom Remake von "The Hills Have Eyes" und die Bandideten wirken so ein bisschen wie die "Verstrahlten" aus "THHE". Dazu habe ich aber noch viel mehr Charaktere und das Ballern ist so gut abgestimmt, dass jede Ballerei von neuem Spaß macht. Die Waffen sind auch total cool. Und grafisch ist es für mich auch genial. Klar sehen einige Texturen aus näherer Distanz verwaschen aus, dafür sieht bei normalem Durchzocken die Gesamtgrafik und Beleutchtung in 1080p einfach nur bombastisch aus. ID hat da wirklich viel Mühe in die Welt von Rage gesteckt. Zudem läuft das Spiel absolut flüssig und das ist saugeil.
> 
> Was ich auch so gut finde, ist, dass man zwar seine Freiheit hat, aber nie vollkommen auf sich allein gestellt ist. Man weiß, was man zu tun hat und wenn man im dem coolen Ödland seine Runden dreht, dann bekommt man immer die richtige Richtung angezeigt. Ich spiele jetzt ca. 7 Stunden auf Schwer und bin durch und durch begeistert.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, das ist halt meine Meinung. Das Spiel + Atmosphäre + Charaktere trifft halt genau meinen Geschmack von Unterhaltung.



Die findest die Charakere cool? Ah ja, sehen schick aus, dass stimmt. Aber es gibt nicht eine Hintergrundgeschichte zu irgend einem Charakter in dem Spiel. Oder? Die Banditen...tja...leider tauchen sie wie alle Gegnertypen nur in den dazugehörenden Missionen auf, und klar...ein paar immer wiederkehrende Banditenautos an den immer gleichen Stellen. Auch wenn du es magst, wirklich toll ist das ansich nicht.

Die Grafik ist bombastisch? Also schon in der Garage gleich am Anfang sind die Rohre an der Wand und die Schriftzüge und die Kisten in den Regalen sowas von hässlich, da wird einem fast schlecht. Und so sieht es fast überall in den Innenbereichen aus. Ach, wenn man sich schon in der Arche die Leichen anschaut...naaaja. Jaa, Aussenbereiche sind hübsch, die Charatere auch, gutes Endzeitszenario...das wars. Und bei Rage von einer Welt zu sprechen...nunja...etwas klein dafür. 

Die Waffen sind ok, aber für einen TopShooter fehlt einfach die Möglichkeit diese anständig aufzurüsten. Ja, am Anfang gibts da noch ein paar Verbesserung, aber ab der Hälfte des Spiels halt nicht mehr.


----------



## NanoSoldier (13. Oktober 2011)

Grobiii schrieb:


> Die findest die Charakere cool? Ah ja, sehen schick aus, dass stimmt. Aber es gibt nicht eine Hintergrundgeschichte zu irgend einem Charakter in dem Spiel. Oder? Die Banditen...tja...leider tauchen sie wie alle Gegnertypen nur in den dazugehörenden Missionen auf, und klar...ein paar immer wiederkehrende Banditenautos an den immer gleichen Stellen. Auch wenn du es magst, wirklich toll ist das ansich nicht.
> 
> Die Grafik ist bombastisch? Also schon in der Garage gleich am Anfang sind die Rohre an der Wand und die Schriftzüge und die Kisten in den Regalen sowas von hässlich, da wird einem fast schlecht. Und so sieht es fast überall in den Innenbereichen aus. Ach, wenn man sich schon in der Arche die Leichen anschaut...naaaja. Jaa, Aussenbereiche sind hübsch, die Charatere auch, gutes Endzeitszenario...das wars. Und bei Rage von einer Welt zu sprechen...nunja...etwas klein dafür.
> 
> Die Waffen sind ok, aber für einen TopShooter fehlt einfach die Möglichkeit diese anständig aufzurüsten. Ja, am Anfang gibts da noch ein paar Verbesserung, aber ab der Hälfte des Spiels halt nicht mehr.


 
Geschmäcker sind nun mal unterschiedlich. Ich leg auf Rohre an den Wänden nicht so großen Wert wie vielleicht du 
Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann musst du es ja auch nicht spielen. Waffen und Gegner gefallen mir auch, klar, man kein Rotpunktvisier  auf die Waffe machen, aber ich find sie trotzdem geil. Und mit Welt mein ich halt einfach das Gesamtbild.


----------



## viiolet (13. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, falls schon gefragt wurde, aber kann man die Grafik irgendwie selbst verstellen?


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2011)

electrofreak84 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Ich habe ebenfalls KEINEN SOUND im Spiel. Verwende Creative SB Audigy SE, Win Vista 32bit
> Habe bereits Treiber aktualisiert und den Patch drauf aber ohne Erfolg...
> ...


 
Bist du der recht kurzgehaltenen Anweisung überhaupt gefolgt? Da afaik, die X-Fi Audio Xtreme auf der Audigy SE basiert und somit den gleichen Chip verwenden.


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. Oktober 2011)

Also diese 21GB... da frag Ich mich auch wo die sich verstecken. Die Texturen sind teilweise ja recht gut, aber eben nicht überdurchschnittlich.


----------



## Kamikaze2905 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe kleines Problem mit RAGE.  

Hier erstmal mein System:

ASUS M4A89TD Pro/USB3
AMD Phenom X6 1090T  6x3,2GHz
G-Skill Ripjaws 2x 4GB F3-10666CL9  9-9-9-24  1T
ATI/AMD HD 6870 1GB
ASUS Xonar D2
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P8
3x 1Terrabyte SATA und 1x 500GB SATA von Samsung

So jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern geholt und gleich installiert. Nach dem  ersten starten wollte ich die Grafikeinstellungen ändern, aber wenn ich  Antialiasing verändere und dann auf übernehmen gehe, bleibt der  Bildschrim schwarz.
Nach neu start des Spiels ist alles ok. Gehe ich ins Spiel habe ich nur ca. 26-35 FPS . Die Grafikkarte läuft dann auch nur auf 50% laut GPU´Z. Meine CPU ist dann nicht mal zu 60% ausgelastet.

Woran kann das liegen. Muss ich nur einstellen vornehmen die ich nicht kenne?


----------



## der Türke (13. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend Community, ich habe Rage vor 3 bis 5 Stunde vorher durchgespielt aber mir erschließt sich die Story irgendwie nicht, könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Man Kommt mittels eine cut Szene auf die erde mit einem Meteoritenblock und ist eigentlich ein Relikt, aus der Vergangenheit 6-7 Stunden später schließt man sich dem widerstand an (erinnert an das Spiel Resistenz) . Ab dort hab ich nichts mehr begriffen.... Kaum hat man den Hälfte Mensch Hälfte Androide den Krieg erklärt, ist das spiel auch zu ende. 

MFG

Der Türke


----------



## fabsi_87 (13. Oktober 2011)

Die story is so flach das sie eigentlich jeder versteh sollte. Du wurdest im jahre x eingefroren und 120 jahre glaub ich warns später wieder aufgetaut hast dich ein paar stunden später dem wiederstand angeschlossen  und noch 2 stunden später  hast die gesamte authority untermauert ....  hast somit in 8 stunden 12 minuten ( warns bei mir ) mehr geschafft wie der wiederstand die letzten jahrzente  ....  die story is so verdammt schlecht und flach  das mir  beim abspann die freudentränen in den augen standen! 

@ Türke   ganz am schluss im AUTHORITY HEADQUARTER  das bewacht wird  mit 2 diesel generatorn  die wiederrum von 3 soldaten bewacht werden   muss man dann noch 3 schalter irgendwo im obersten stockwerk drücken ( ja richtig gelesen das ultimative böse wird vernichtet durch 3 schalter die von ner handvoll hirnloser mutanten bewacht werden, kein endboss nicht mal irgend ein dialog einfach schalter umlegen  und credits durchlesen ....) und durch das werden alle vaults  weltweit  quasi alle die  die genau so eingefroren waren wie du  gleichzeitig geöffnet und abgetaut  und weil du alleine ja schon der chuck norris von der endzeit  mit scheiss grafik bist  kann die authority gegen und die muppet show  einpacken und symbolisiert so das ende von der authority,  nu geschnallt ?

UND AN ALLE DIE RAGE SPIELEN BITTE SPIELT ES ZU ENDE!! der schluss wird euch so vom hocker reissen das euch die ganze ******** in den stunden davor absolut nicht mehr ******** vorkommt!
Also mir kamm das ende vor wie so ne halbe wurst die stark verschwommen ist und von nem schwein das ein langweilliges leben hatte,  nach der halben wurst is plötzlich aus und du fragst dich dann ´´ wo isn die andre hälfte?? oder hab ich nur ne halbe wurst bestellt .... bezahlt hab ich doch ne ganze!!!´´

RAGE SCHLECHTESTES SPIEL DES JAHRES!!   das einzig gute war der abstann nach 8 stunden und 12 minuten ( inclusive aller neben quests aufm schwersten grad)


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2011)

Quark, Rage ist ein gutes Spiel. BRINK war ein schlechtes Spiel.


----------



## der Türke (13. Oktober 2011)

fabsi_87 schrieb:


> Die story is so flach das sie eigentlich jeder versteh sollte. Du wurdest im jahre x eingefroren und 120 jahre glaub ich warns später wieder aufgetaut hast dich ein paar stunden später dem wiederstand angeschlossen  und noch 2 stunden später  hast die gesamte authority untermauert ....  hast somit in 8 stunden 12 minuten ( warns bei mir ) mehr geschafft wie der wiederstand die letzten jahrzente  ....  die story is so verdammt schlecht und flach  das mir  beim abspann die freudentränen in den augen standen!
> 
> @ Türke   ganz am schluss im AUTHORITY HEADQUARTER  das bewacht wird  mit 2 diesel generatorn  die wiederrum von 3 soldaten bewacht werden   muss man dann noch 3 schalter irgendwo im obersten stockwerk drücken ( ja richtig gelesen das ultimative böse wird vernichtet durch 3 schalter die von ner handvoll hirnloser mutanten bewacht werden, kein endboss nicht mal irgend ein dialog einfach schalter umlegen  und credits durchlesen ....) und durch das werden alle vaults  weltweit  quasi alle die  die genau so eingefroren waren wie du  gleichzeitig geöffnet und abgetaut  und weil du alleine ja schon der chuck norris von der endzeit  mit scheiss grafik bist  kann die authority gegen und die muppet show  einpacken und symbolisiert so das ende von der authority,  nu geschnallt ?
> 
> ...




Vielen dank, für die auflösung.......  hab die story also doch verstanden... ich dachte es geht um etwas mehr als dass...... -.-  eine 0815 Spiel, aber das Spielprinzip die waffen  haben mir gefallen. Der zwischen Boss in DEAD City hat mir Freunde gemacht, ich dachte boah alta das ist ja was FETTES zum Grillen am Ende wird bestimmt spannend aber neee....... Diese Mutanten waren nur Futter für meine Bumerang hab mich nicht groß angestrengt. 


ich habe bisschen mehr als 10stunden gebraucht, war dann aber ziemlich enttäuscht. (Mit allen Rennen, die waren das Beste was das Spiel zu bieten hat.)


Na Vielen dank für die Auflösung, Die Story ist sowas von miess und dafür haben die mehr als 10Jahre gebraucht? lol......  Schmeiss teiil in die Ecke und spiel es irgendwann nochmal durch.
Der Multiplayer ist auch fürn arsch ..... Das der Deathmatch fehlt ist ein großes Minus. 


> "RAGE SCHLECHTESTES SPIEL DES JAHRES!!"




Ne das Schlechtes Spiel des Jahres ist und Bleibt MAFIA 2 die grösste Enttäuschung des Jahrzehnts, Keine neben Mission, kein Online Modus, nichts ausser eine 8Stündigen Mainstream Kampagne. 



MFG

Der Türke


----------



## Bu11et (13. Oktober 2011)

NanoSoldier schrieb:


> Da sind ja wirklich einige, die Probleme mit Rage haben. Das ist wirklich schade und dürfte eigentlich nicht sein. Wenn das Spiel allerdings richtig läuft, kann ich euch sagen, es ist spielerisch und grafisch ein Meisterwerk. Hatte schon jahrelang keinen solchen Spielspaß mehr.


 
Habe ich evtl. ein anderes Rage wie du oder wie kommst du auf die Idee den Texturenbrei als Meisterwerk zu bezeichnen ? Irgendwie wwerd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich der einzige mit mit dem Pixelhaufen unterwegs bin.Abgesehen von Waffen und den Fahrzeugen sieht alle wie aus dem letzten Jahrhundert aus. Und das ist nicht übertrieben. Man könnte die Grafik glatt mit den Eastereggs (Doom, Quake, Wolfenstein) vergleichen. 
Kann es sein, dass du die Grafik auf den Konsolen meinst? Also was ich in den ganzen Trailern gesehen habe und wie die ihre ach so tolle Engine hochgelobt haben is die Grafik, die man da geboten bekommt eine Frechheit!
Um mal ein Beispiel zu zeigen! Das hat nix mit heutiger Grafik zutun . ​


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2011)

Mafia 2 war schlecht???  Ich fands richtig Geil!


----------



## KornDonat (13. Oktober 2011)

@Bullet so schlimm sieht das bei mir irgendwie nicht aus  

Deins sieht irgendwie ziemlich verwaschen und plastisch aus...


----------



## strelok (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Entwickler Rage (in meinen Augen ein gute Game) durch schlecht auflösende Texturen versauen. Die Grafik ist nähmlich sonst nicht so schlecht.
Warum funktioniert Vsync nicht??? Muss auch wieder per Treiber erzwungen werden. Aber wie ich das Game Installiert habe, hat alles funktioniert und dann leider nicht mehr. Naja, jetz wird aber gezockt und nicht gemeckert.


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert Vsync ingame so lange bis ich kurz mal auf den Desktop wechsele. Danach ist es wieder aus geschaltet. Schon komisch, wobei ich eh meistens über d3doverrider vsync forciere...


----------



## strelok (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist auch lustig, das ich keinen Patch runterladen musste um die Grafikeinstellungen zu haben. Ok, mein Rage ist erst gestern gekommen und vllt. schon eine neuere Version inkl. Patch?? 
Oder liege ich da total falsch.


----------



## resu223 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hat schön jemand ne Lösung für das Problem das nach dem Steam-Update viele Spiele nur noch in Englisch spielbar waren?
Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe!

Grüße resu223


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2011)

Hier reden alle von der Grafik, ist die irgendwie wichtig?

Bei mir herrscht neben dem (id)Standard Texturenbrei, beim dezenten Schwenken von links nach rechts, auch noch auf weiter Entfernung ein schwarz/blaues matschiges beinahe Viereck, das verschwindet sobald man näher kommt, hab 2xAA im Spiel an. Die nervtötenden Fummelei um das Spiel vernünftig zum laufen zu kriegen, das erspar ich mir und warte bis der neue Beta Forceware Treiber seinen Stempel kriegt und dann werde ich Rage (höchstwahrscheinlich) weiter zocken. Jetzt mal ehrlich, habt ihr je einen Shooter gesehen mit intelligenter Story, mit Ausnahme Half-Life 1 inkl. Opossing Force und Blue Shift, Half-Life 2 und Deus Ex 1 obwohl das wiederum ein verdammt gut gelungener Genre-Mix ist. Was bitte bringt denn die geilste/schönste/hübscheste/wie-auch-immer Grafik, wenn das Spiel am Ende "nur" mittelmaß oder reif für die Tonne ist. Da gibt es auch zwei schöne Beispiele Crysis und Fra Cry 2, bringen die Grakas böse ins schwitzen, aber der Rest ist nur schmückes Beiwerk. Was mich aber echt in Rage bringt *Wortspielalarm*, schaut euch doch bitte die Anleitung auf Seite 2 an, dort wird so ein verfickt beschissenes XBox 360 Pad* abgebildet, hallo mir war schon klar das es keine/kaum noch richtige PC-Versionen gibt, aber es uns legalen Käufern dann auch noch so brühwarm um die Ohren zu hauen, mal ganz vom gänzlich fehlenden Einstellungsmenü für Grafikoptionen abgesehen was auch schon mehr als dreist und eine abwertende Aktion uns PClern gegenüber. Hinzu käme noch das sich das Spiel auf das System automatisch anpasst, wer hat sich denn diesen geistigen Dünnschiss ausgedacht? Wo wäre Fräulein Carmack ohne uns Doom 1, Quake 1, Spear of Destiny (Wolfenstein 3D) etc. Veteranen, wenn wir nicht wie blöd ihm seine entwickelnden Kunstwerke aus den Händen gerissen hätten. Entweder wäre er Schuhverkäufer oder Mitarbeiter eines Videospielladens geworden, der davon träumt Spiele zu entwickeln. Keine Ahnung wie mit id Software weiter geht, aber John Carmack hat eindeutig mit Rage die PCler erzürnt. Er wird es wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen diese meterhohen Woogen zu klätten. Auch ich kann die ganzen Konsolenportionierung nicht mehr ertragen, doch dieses Thema wurde bereits in anderen Threads hier bei PCGH durchgekaut. Ich könnte mir selbst in den Arsch beißen, für die Anarchy Edition 55 € gezahlt zu haben, was bin ich doch nur für ein selten dämlicher Süßfisch.


* Damit wollte ich keinem Konsolero oder auch Konsolenspieler die sich im Besitz einer XBox 360 befinden auf die Füsse pissen, ich verstehe es beim besten willen nicht, warum id Software nicht eine vernünftige Anleitung rausbringen wo eine Tastatur abgebildet ist, keine PC-Konfigurierte Steuerung erstellt und die Einstellungoptionen fehlen (Anti-Aliasing=AA, Anisotrope Filterung=AF etc.). Es macht mich halt nur extrem sauer, wie viele andere auch, das wir PCler immer die Arschkarte gezogen haben, das mit dem abgebildeten Pad wahr für mich das i-Tüpfelchen, was bei mir das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat. Es gab schon seit Anno dazumal keine PC-Exklusivtitel oder ich habe sie verpennt, denn wo immer man hinsieht, es heißt immer nur "noch" Multiplattform (für mich DAS unwort des JAHRZENTS), aber dafür könnt ihr Konsolenbesitzer am allerwenigsten was, da ihr euch auch mit dem einen oder anderen Titel herumschlagt, der auf eurer Konsole rumzickt und zum Teil erhebliche Fehler aufweist und sich die Entwickler die Hose braun freuen. Apropo Entwickler, Entwickler sind wie Huren, schauen wo man am besten Geld verdient und die restlichen Kunden werden später befriedigt.

PS: Jetzt geht es mir besser, wo ich Dampf abgelassen habe.

Ich weiß das ich mit dieser Aussage, beinahe 100% aller Entwicklerstudios verbal links und rechts die Tastatur um die Ohren haue, na und Tastaturen kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## Zeromajor (14. Oktober 2011)

Recht haste!!!


----------



## DenniRauch (14. Oktober 2011)

ShiZon schrieb:


> ... Was bitte bringt den die geilste/schönste/hübscheste/wie-auch-immer Grafik, wenn das Spiel am Ende "nur" mittelmaß oder reif für die Tonne ist. Da gibt es auch zwei schöne Beispiele Crysis und Fra Cry 2, bringen die Grakas böse ins schwitzen, aber der Rest ist nur schmückes Beiwerk....





Das spiegelt absolut mein Empfinden nach dem Durchspielen wieder. Nach allen 3 Games dacht ich WTF? Das war's? Wo sind die guten alten Zeiten hin als man sich gefreut hat wie'n Schnitzel dass man 'n Endboss / Spiel bezwungen hat? Wenigstens hat mir der Duke und DeusEx dieses Jahr wieder etwas von dem Feeling gebracht. War'n zwar grafisch Schwach aber Overall haben Sie gute Erinnerungen hinterlassen. Bei Rage hab ich's so empfunden als wäre das Game bis zum wechsel nach Subwaytown immer beser geworden um danach alles voher links liegen zu lassen und in die totale belanglosigkeit abzudriften. Die 2. Storyhälfte hat mich brutal enttäuscht. Hatte aber trotz allem ne menge Spass mit Rage. 
Fazit: Gut wenn auch nicht annähernd so Gut wie möglich gewesen wär.


----------



## NanoSoldier (14. Oktober 2011)

Bμllet;3529065 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich evtl. ein anderes Rage wie du oder wie kommst du auf die Idee den Texturenbrei als Meisterwerk zu bezeichnen ? Irgendwie wwerd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich der einzige mit mit dem Pixelhaufen unterwegs bin.Abgesehen von Waffen und den Fahrzeugen sieht alle wie aus dem letzten Jahrhundert aus. Und das ist nicht übertrieben. Man könnte die Grafik glatt mit den Eastereggs (Doom, Quake, Wolfenstein) vergleichen.
> Kann es sein, dass du die Grafik auf den Konsolen meinst? Also was ich in den ganzen Trailern gesehen habe und wie die ihre ach so tolle Engine hochgelobt haben is die Grafik, die man da geboten bekommt eine Frechheit!
> Um mal ein Beispiel zu zeigen! Das hat nix mit heutiger Grafik zutun . ​


 
Moin, 

ich meine nicht die Grafik auf Konsolen. Ich besitze keine Konsole. Ich spiele auf PC. 

Also, 
es gibt tatsächlich einige Texturen, die aus naher Distanz sehr verwaschen aussehen. Das hätte man heutzutage natürlich besser machen können, da gebe ich dir Recht. Allerdings muss man dem Spiel gut heißen, dass es insgesamt einfach klasse aussieht. Ich bevorzuge eine beeindruckende Gesamtgrafik und seh über einige verwaschene Detailtexturen hinweg. Vor allem weil es bei mir konstant absolut flüssig spielbar ist. Das ist für mich sehr wichtig. Desweiteren kommt bei mir das tolle Gameplay von RAGE hinzu. 

Wie schon 1x hier im Forum erwähnt: Wer das Spiel nicht mag oder wer die Grafik als eine Frechheit empfindet, der kann RAGE von seiner Festplatte löschen und gut. Oder man wartet auf einen Patch, der die Detailtexturen verbessert. 

Und ja ich halte RAGE meiner Meinung nach für ein SPIELERISCH und auch grafisches Meisterwerk. Wenn man das Spiel ganz normal zockt und nicht mit der Lupe anfängt Rohre und Kisten und so nach Texturbrei zu untersuchen, dann ist man von einer wirklich tollen Grafik/Atmosphäre umgeben.


----------



## RaZZ (14. Oktober 2011)

Hat irgendjemand vll nen Savegame bei der Dritten Stadt womöglich nach der ersten Mission bei der Blauen Metro?

Habe Windoof neu aufgesetzt und ich idiot habe vergessen die Savegames zu sichern..  Und Steam Cloud hats natürlich nicht gemacht.


----------



## Bu11et (14. Oktober 2011)

NanoSoldier schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich meine nicht die Grafik auf Konsolen. Ich besitze keine Konsole. Ich spiele auf PC.
> 
> ...



Da hat sich ID aber selbst ans Bein gepinkelt . Hätten die ihre Enginde und das Game nicht so hoch gehypt, würde ich locker über das ein oder andere hinweg sehen. Aber da der liebe John diese tollen "Megatexturen" unbedingt an die große Glocke hängen musste, hab ich sehr wohl ein Recht darauf die Grafik als eine Frechheit zu bezeichnen.
Und überhaupt... werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich der einzige bin, bei dem es nicht hier und da, sondern nahezu in allen Areallen (abgesehen draußen) Matchtexturen vorhanden sind. Und ich übertreibe keines wegs (wer die Pics aus meiner Steamgalerie gesehen hat, weiß was ich meine).
Achja hat schon mal einer nen Blick auf den Himmel geworfen .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2011)

So, für alle Rage-Fans gibt es ab sofort einen Community-Contest mit netten Preisen 

Rage Community Contest: Gewinnen Sie 5 Rage-Fanpakete mit handsigniertem Poster von John Carmack - rage, bethesda


----------



## ShiZon (14. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, für alle Rage-Fans gibt es ab sofort einen Community-Contest mit netten Preisen
> 
> Rage Community Contest: Gewinnen Sie 5 Rage-Fanpakete mit handsigniertem Poster von John Carmack - rage, bethesda


 
Ähm Thilo, das ist doch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint von id Software bzw. von John Carmack, wollen sie damit in etwa uns PCler trösten nachdem wir so vor den Kopf gestoßen wurden?


----------



## KornDonat (14. Oktober 2011)

@bullet der himmel ist echt die härte, eine schicke fototapete könnte das werden  xD schön statisch in 2d


----------



## NanoSoldier (14. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, für alle Rage-Fans gibt es ab sofort einen Community-Contest mit netten Preisen
> 
> Rage Community Contest: Gewinnen Sie 5 Rage-Fanpakete mit handsigniertem Poster von John Carmack - rage, bethesda


 
Das Fan-Paket ist ja echt cool. 
Soll man die Bilder hier im diesem Thread hochladen?


----------



## jobo (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
hab ein Problem/Frage: 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man in die Basis des Wiederstandes in Subwaytown kommt? 
Ich finde den Eingang einfach nicht mehr!


----------



## Bu11et (14. Oktober 2011)

jobo schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab ein Problem/Frage:
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man in die Basis des Wiederstandes in Subwaytown kommt?
> Ich finde den Eingang einfach nicht mehr!


 
Einfach in die Werkstat gehen und dann rechts von der Garagentür steht eine Hebebühne. Fährst die mit nem Shcalter hoch und dann wieder runter.


----------



## Kamikaze2905 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen von Seite 21. 

Ich habe kleines Problem mit RAGE.  

Hier erstmal mein System:

ASUS M4A89TD Pro/USB3
AMD Phenom X6 1090T  6x3,2GHz
G-Skill Ripjaws 2x 4GB F3-10666CL9  9-9-9-24  1T
ATI/AMD HD 6870 1GB
ASUS Xonar D2
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P8
3x 1Terrabyte SATA und 1x 500GB SATA von Samsung

So jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern geholt und gleich installiert. Nach dem   ersten starten wollte ich die Grafikeinstellungen ändern, aber wenn ich   Antialiasing verändere und dann auf übernehmen gehe, bleibt der   Bildschrim schwarz.
Nach neu start des Spiels ist alles ok. Gehe ich ins Spiel habe ich nur ca. 26-35 FPS . Die Grafikkarte läuft dann auch nur auf 50% laut GPU´Z. Meine CPU ist dann nicht mal zu 60% ausgelastet.

Woran kann das liegen. Muss ich nur einstellen vornehmen die ich nicht kenne?


----------



## jobo (14. Oktober 2011)

Bμllet;3532077 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach in die Werkstat gehen und dann rechts von der Garagentür steht eine Hebebühne. Fährst die mit nem Shcalter hoch und dann wieder runter.


 thx!


----------



## Felixxz2 (14. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal ist die Grafik, vor allem die Texturen ()  wirklich so schlecht oder liegt das an meinem PC? Das schaut ja  grauenhaft aus, geradezu grässlich. Schaut schlechter aus als Xbox 360  Launchtitel.

Ist das bei euch auch so?

Abgesehen davon dass das Spiel auch noch immer kruz braucht um diese grässlichen Texturen zu laden. 
Was hat denn John Carmack geraucht? Sonst immer Grafikperlen abgeliefert und jetzt so nen Müll.


----------



## kaepernickus (14. Oktober 2011)

Gute Neuigkeiten von der Twitter-Front:

Tweet von John Carmack:


> We have a bicubic-upsample+detail texture option for the next PC patch that will help alleviate the blurry textures in Rage.



Tweet von Matt Hooper:


> We're working on getting the console commands back in for the PC...




Wenn dann noch id Studio und 64-Bit-exe abgeliefert werden, bin ich (auch wenns bis auf die Detail-Texturen jetzt schon super läuft/ist) mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## PakiXT (14. Oktober 2011)

MrSesc schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten von der Twitter-Front:
> 
> Tweet von John Carmack:
> 
> ...



Na endlich ich kann noch immer nicht gescheit zocken wegen den verwaschen texturen -.- trotzdem letzten Patch und Preview 2 Treiber. (2600k; 5870; 4GB)


----------



## Bu11et (15. Oktober 2011)

Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist die Grafik, vor allem die Texturen ()  wirklich so schlecht oder liegt das an meinem PC? Das schaut ja  grauenhaft aus, geradezu grässlich. Schaut schlechter aus als Xbox 360  Launchtitel.
> 
> Ist das bei euch auch so?
> 
> ...


 
Meine Rede . Ich kamm mir ziemlich verahsct vor, was die da abgeliefert haben nachdem das Game so schön geredet wurde. Habs zwar nach 26 STd. durch aber ich hoffe, dass mit dem Patch sich wirklich was tut und ich das Game dann richtig anpacken kann .

@Kimikaze: Auf wie viel hast du dein AA hochgedreht? Ich bekomme bei höheren Werten ebenfals Frameeinbrüche. Mehr als x4 läuft da nichts .


----------



## NanoSoldier (15. Oktober 2011)

Bμllet;3533786 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Rede . Ich kamm mir ziemlich verahsct vor, was die da abgeliefert haben nachdem das Game so schön geredet wurde. Habs zwar nach 26 STd. durch aber ich hoffe, dass mit dem Patch sich wirklich was tut und ich das Game dann richtig anpacken kann .
> 
> @Kimikaze: Auf wie viel hast du dein AA hochgedreht? Ich bekomme bei höheren Werten ebenfals Frameeinbrüche. Mehr als x4 läuft da nichts .


 
26 Stunden? Das ia ja heftig. Hatte es nach knapp 11 Stunden auf Schwer durch. Habe allerdings nicht alle Nebenmissionen gemacht. Aber einige ...

Hab eine Woche daran gezockt. Zocke grundsätzlich nicht mehr als 1-2 Stunden am Tag.


----------



## JawMekEf (15. Oktober 2011)

Hackslash schrieb:
			
		

> Meinetwegen auch HD Porno's , ich kann mir die Größe einfach nicht erklären.
> Vllt. hat man ja die Texturen bei Paint in 64x64 "gezeichnet" und dann auf 3840*2160 upgescaled ^^
> Danach ist dann vermutlich ein bissel Fett von einigen Burgern ins Bild gelaufen (wie auch immer das ging) und dadurch entstanden die MEGATEXTURES. Aber vllt hat man auch versehentlich Doom4 schon mitreingepackt und es irgendwie vergessen.... wer weiß.
> 
> ...



Zu Genial, ich kopier das ma und schick das gleich in Skype paar Kollegen. Zu geil.


----------



## Hackslash (15. Oktober 2011)

Schön das ich noch wen zum Lachen bringen konnte, mit diesen "leider" Fakten 

Ich hab mir sagen lassen Nachfolger der Megatextures sind die Ultratextures, sollen dann auch das 8fache an Platz brauchen und noch viel schöner aufploppen


----------



## ShiZon (15. Oktober 2011)

Als ich mich nach langen hin und her, doch dazu durchgerungen habe den Forceware Beta-Treiber zu saugen und auf die Platte zu zimmern, wollte ich Rage nach mehreren Tagen abstinenz auf den Zahn fühlen, klicke völlig entgeistert auf die Verknüpfung von Rage und die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden?

Wie kann denn das passieren, die Rage.exe war nicht mehr da? *Seufz* Rage leicht genervt von der Platte gebannt. Mein DVD-Laufwerk mit Rage gefüttert, dann war Steam die Volldiva und meckerte mich von der Seite an, also habe ich der Lady geholfen und kickte sie winkend von der Platte, ich bin halt ein waschechter Gentleman.

*tief Seufz* Spiel samt Steam nochmal drauf gewuchtet und oh welch ein Wunder ein Patch, was für ein seltener Besuch. Den ganzen nervtötenden unnützen Steam Mist abgewürgt Rage angeworfen und hatte gleich im oberen Bildschirm ein verzerrter schwarzer Balken, der von einem Art leichten Schatten umgeben war, das fing ja wieder gut an. Da dachte ich mir, jetzt schau dir die Grafikeinstellung an und siehe da, es gab gleich ein paar neue Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Kaum habe ich die Neueinstellung vorgenommen, war dieser eben genannte Balken gänzlich verschwunden.

Jetzt schaut Rage richtig edel aus und das mit meiner, beinahe mit Atari 1040 ST auf einer Stufe, Zotac GTX 260² 896 RAM beim ersten anspielen war ich so perplex, das ich ständig auf die Fresse bekam und völlig konfus durch die Gegend stolperte geblendet von der grandiosen Grafikpracht, das ich erst mit dem sabbern aufhörte, als ich eben mit dem Spiel erst einmal pausiert habe.

Habe 2x AA und 2x AF in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung und mehr nicht, Auflösung bei 1680x1050 "22 Zoll HannsG Hi221D. Im Spiel selbst verwende ich die selbe Auflösung wie beim Desktop, Antialiasing x4, VSync ein, Texturen Cache Groß, Anisotropes Filtern High und das Spiel läuft Butterweich, nur die Gesichtsschatten von Personen sehen etwas kantig aus, die Schatten generell u. a. bei Steinen sehen bei mir nicht so gut aus, so ein wenig pixelig/verwaschen ich kann das nicht genau erklären. Könnte eventuell an meinem doch recht betagten Pixelluder liegen, hat noch jemand die gleichen Ergebnisse? Das ist eher nur eine Kleinigkeit die mir aufgefallen ist und auch nicht weiter wild, wenn ich aber schnell nach links schwenke habe ich fast in der linken oberen hälfte, manchmal beinahe mittig so eine weisse Stelle, die ihre Form ständig wechselt und nicht genauer zu beschreiben ist.

Meine Graka kommt nicht einmal ins schwitzen und das bei *dieser Einstellung*. Mich wundert es immer noch das meine heiß und innig geliebte Zotac GTX 260² so ein Grafikfeuerwerk auf den Bildschirm zaubern kann.

Die Geschichte in Rage wird dadurch leider nicht besser, denn was ich bisher mitbekommen habe, ist das Ende doch recht enttäuschend ausgefallen, aber bütte nichts petzen ich möchte das Ende selbst erleben, um dann zu sehen wie ich das ganze wahr nehme.

Jetzt hätte ich Bock mit id Software zu kuscheln, das sie es geschafft haben innerhalb von 10 Tagen einen Patch zu basteln, womit man das Spiel auf dem heimischen PC genießen kann. *Den Hut zieh* Aber was dennoch geschehen ist kann ich nicht so schnell vergessen und viele PCler nehmen es John Carmack samt id Software eine lange Zeit noch übel, wie sie uns behandelt haben. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, das viele PCler und Doom-Veteranen der ersten Stunde in Zukunft id Software Spiele mit skeptischen Blicken beliebäugeln werden um einen zweiten Rage-Start-Vermurkser möglichst zu vermeiden.

PS: Ja ich bin ein Textjunkie.


----------



## KornDonat (15. Oktober 2011)

Weiß einer wie oder wann ich die Raketen fürs Auto bekomme ?
Konnte bis jetzt irgendwie noch keine kaufen.


----------



## Bu11et (15. Oktober 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie oder wann ich die Raketen fürs Auto bekomme ?
> Konnte bis jetzt irgendwie noch keine kaufen.


 
Müstest mit Autoscheinen bei Rusty kaufen können.


----------



## KornDonat (15. Oktober 2011)

Das hab ich mir ja auch so gedacht, aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen ist dieser nicht aufgelistet.


----------



## Bu11et (15. Oktober 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir ja auch so gedacht, aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen ist dieser nicht aufgelistet.


 
Du weißt schon, dass drüber nen schwarzer Pfeil ist, wo du dann zwischen Ausrüstung und irgendwas anderem und so wechseln kannst?


----------



## KornDonat (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja weiß ich 
Wie gesagt der ist bei mir nicht in der Liste hab eben noch mal extra geschaut.


----------



## NanoSoldier (16. Oktober 2011)

Erster Test bezüglich der angekündigten High-Res Textures ging nach hinten los ... 

John Carmack crashes PC gamers’ hopes for a High-Resolution Texture Pack on RAGE | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## kero81 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hm komisch, ich hab mit 8x AA, der PCGH Config und dem erstellten Ordner konstant 60 Fps und es sieht m.M.n. nicht schlecht aus. Frameeinbrüche kann ich auch keine verzeichnen. Achja, den Beta2 Treiber von AMD hab ich ebenfalls.


----------



## ShiZon (16. Oktober 2011)

Soderle habe Rage jetzt ausführlicher gespielt und muß mein letztes Posting gründlich revidieren, der Patch ist zum Teil echter Murks.

Pluspunkt:



 Die nachladenden Texturen beim schnellen schauen von links nach rechts sind fast völlig weg. (Nach dem ersten Steampatch)
 Bugfrei, das heißt mir sind keine aufgefallen
 Es kam *!! ungeschnitten !!* nach Deutschland
 Die musikalische Untermalung war gut gewälht und passt schön zum Szenario
 Nach dem ersten Steampatch, konnte man die Grafikoptionen nach belieben einstellen
 
Minuspunkt(e):



 Nach dem Spielstart von Rage sehe ich blauen Grafikmatsch gepaart mit "vollständigen Landschaften" aus der Ferne und auch in ein paar Innenbereichen z. B. Archen-Kanalisation weißen dieses blaue Texturseuche auf. (Nach dem ersten Steam-Patch)
 Fahre ich mit dem Fahrzeug egal mit welchen und die Kiste beschleunige, ploppen sich dutzende Texturen vor mir auf und verwandeln den Matsch in den Wüstensand um.
 Viele Objekte sehen extrem schlecht aus, dort fehlen gänzlich die Texturenschärfe und mundet als ein Pixelbrei, achtet dabei einfach mal auf die braunen Stahlfässer, da sehen die Texturen in Doom 3 um Lichtjahre besser aus, obwohl dies hübsche Stück Software schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Wurden die Texturen eventuell aus Wolfenstein 3D übernommen und einfach lieblos ins Spiel geschmissen?
 Hakelige Steuerung mit Tastatur im Rennen
 Endgegner (das Vieh in der Totenstadt, hab Rage danach nicht mehr weiter gespielt) sind ein Witz und fodern nicht einmal
 KI ist zum weglaufen, okay sie suchen schon eigenständig Deckung und beim nachladen der Waffe ebenfalls, aber das so ungeschickt, daß ich sie Problemlos ins Bein, in den Arm schießen kann oder die Rübe wegblasen kann und sie nicht einmal darauf reagieren, selbst die Mutanten sind nicht die hellsten, anstatt meinen Schüssen auszuweichen springen sie ziellos durch die Gegend oder rennen mir mitten in die Schußbahn
 Offene Spielwelt? Von wegen, ein langer Canyon mit keinerlei wirklichen Freiraum, man kann zwar jeden Ort betreten, aber die Gegner sind nur Questbedingt dort anzutreffen
 Rollenspielelemente fehlen gänzlich, das gesichtsmonotone Gerede mit einem Bewohner der Stadt oder das bisschen Kram aufsammeln was da rumliegt hat doch nichts mit einem Rollenspiel zu tun, dazu gehört weitaus mehr
 Bahnbrechende Grafik Engine mit wohlklingenden Namen id 5 Tech, da hat man sich wohl viel zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, erstens die Engine ist aus 2007 soweit ich weiß und nicht wirklich neu, zweitens sieht die Engine auf dem PC miserabel aus und kann nur stellenweise glänzen, wie bei Licht und Wettereffekten. Mir kann keiner erzählen das meine Graka "zu schlecht für Rage sei", an meiner Graka kann es nicht liegen nur weil sie nicht über 3 oder 4 Gimmigs mehr verfügt wie aktuelle GPU's, ist meine GTX 260/216 896 MB doch nicht aus dem Jahr 1850.
 Atmosphäre?!? HALLLOOOOOO Jungs und Mädels von id Software, seit ihr aus eurem Dornröschenschlaf immer noch nicht erwacht, es fehlt die Atmosphäre in diesem Spiel, in der Totenstadt fühlte ich mich wie auf einem Jahrmarkt wo alle möglichen Farben einen erschlagen, die ein paar Xenomorphe (Aliens aka Allen Ripley aka Aliens die Filmreihe aka pöse schwarze Viecher) als Besucher hatten, die ein lecker Süppchen schlürften, der triefende Schleim erinnerte mich sofort an Aliens und schaute mich um, ob mich kein eben genanntes pöses schwarzes Vieh anspringt, die gesamte Umgebung war viel zu quietschbund um das eine wirkliche Endzeitstimmung bzw. beklemmende Stimmung aufkam, frei nach dem Motte: Die Welt ist voll am Arsch und ich muß diese Welt erst einmal begreifen lernen".Die ersten gefühlten Fünf Minuten war ich schon recht angetan von der Totenstadt, aber die Kombination aus quietschbund und triefenden (Xenomorphe)-Schleim, gepaart mit häßlichen Texturen und der gesamten fehlenden Atmosphäre im ganzen Spiel machten diesen Eindruck rasch zunichte
 Es gab keinerlei Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Grafikmenü außer AA als Rage rauskam, es wird alles ans System angepasst, quasi eine automatische Grafikeineinstellung, das regt mich immer noch ein bisschen auf, ich möchte selber entscheiden, was ich meinem System bzw. meiner Graka abverlangen kann und nicht das mir es von einem Spiel vorgekaut und schnell hingekotzt wird.
Man war/ist gezwungen an der *.ini des Spiels händisch den ganzen Bockmist von id Software auszubügeln, um das Spiel einigermaßen spielbar zu genießen.
 
Fazit: Rage ist wie Borderlands nur gänzlich ohne fehlenden Inhalt und mit ganz wenig Waffen, es wurden Dinge angekündigt und versprochen, die am Ende niemlas Einzug ins Spiel erhielten. Eine offene Spielwelt, Rollenspielelemente und eine völlig neue Grafik Engine (warum ich die id 5 Tech Aufliste, weil die Engine damlas nicht genutzt wurde, weil 21 GB selbst für heutige verhältnisse immer noch abartig groß ist). Rage sollte das Genre Ego-Shooter auf einem völlig neuen Level hiefen, woran sie zumindest für PC brütalst gescheitert sind. Doom 3 war damals ein Meilenstein und mit Rage wollten sie wieder so ein Ding landen, wieso haben sie nicht nicht Hilfe von Rollenspiel-Profis in Form von Programmieren, Designern, Modellierer etc. geholt, dann wären sie ihrem indirekten Vorbild Borderlands recht nahe auf den Pelz gerückt. So wird Rage als trauriges Beispiel einer durchschnittlichen grottigen Konsolenportionierung in die Videospielgeschichte eingehen und wurde unfertig PC-Zockern an die Birne geschmettert, ohne irgendwelche Grafikoptionen, da sich das Spiel automatisch an das System anpasst, was soll das denn bitte? Damit hat id Software ein wunderschönes Eigentor geschossen. Wir PCler haben id Software zu dem gemacht was sie bis Doom 3 waren,  so richtig gut. Hätten wir damals vor fast 20 Jahren ihm die Klassiker 'ala Doom 1, Spear of Destiny, Hexen etc. nicht aus den Händen gerissen, dann wüßte niemand genau was aus John Carmack geworden wäre. Zu guter letzt, ich verstehe immer noch nicht, *wie Rage eine geschätze durchschnittliche 80% für "PC" bekam, wenn man alle PC Spielemagazine zusammen nimmt, in dem Zustand wie es rauskam, wären gnädigerweise höchstens eine 65* *Wertung gerecht.  *

Nach der herben Enttäuschung werde ich jetzt ohne noch irgendein Wort über diesen unverantwortlichen Konsolenport von einem Durchschnittsspiel zu verlieren, das *ähm, hust* Spiel durchzocken von der Platte verbannen, tief in meine Spielesammlungskiste packen und aus meinem Gedächtnis streichen. Dort können sich Rage, Saints Row 2 (dt.), und Alpha Protocol die Hände reichen und im dunklen nichts ihr dasein fristen. Dank dem verfluchten Steam-Zwangsgeiselung Scheiß von Valve wird man dazu verpflichtet die Spiele zu behalten und sie nicht verkaufen zu dürfen, wie war das noch zum Start von Steam..... Wurde dort nicht groß rumgetönt *"Steam wäre kein Zwang, nur wer es nutzen möchte kann darauf zu greifen"* über diesen genialen Geistesblitz von einem Gag lache ich immer noch. Viel schlimmer finde ich aber, daß man Saints Row 2 nicht "Erwachsen machen kann", da es Steamgebunden ist und die Seite wo ich das Zeugs finde, wo ich als Erwachsener behandelt werde fummeln an Steamgebundene Titel nicht rum, weil das illegal ist. Hätte ich doch nur die schwarzgezogene Steamunabhängige Version des Spiels noch, dann hätte ich kein so krass geschnittenes Spiel gekauft und muß dieses verschissene Drecksspiel dann auch noch behalten. 

Deswegen kann ich auch verstehen, warum auf Tauschbörsen so viele Steam Spiele ohne Steamzwang gehandelt werden. Mal schauen was die Version aus Österreich kostet und wie schlimm die geschnitten ist, wenn die Importkosten nur nicht so hoch wären, boah wie ich diese Bevormundung von der BPjS abgrundtief hasse. *Mit dem Kopf schüttel" Entweder man informiert sich vorher ob das Spiel geschnitten ist (was ich in der zweiten deutschen Version von Saints Row 2 gänzlich vergeigt habe weil ich unbedingt ein Original haben wollte), besorgt es sich bei Tauschbörsen da Steam Änderungen mit einem Update zunichte macht (Fallout New Vegas und Uncut Patch) oder bestellt es sich aus dem Ausland. Wofür gibt es denn die BPjS, wenn die nichts bringt. Wenn man bedenkt das es bei Mario sagen wir mal für das N64, auch Gewalt im Spiel ist dort springt man dem Gegner auf den Kopf oder Smash Brothers Melee (so heißt das glaub ich) für Gamecube, dort wird sogar Gewalt öffentlich dargestellt, man kann mit allen Helden von Nintendo so richtig ordentlich Backenfutter verteilen und das gänzlich ohne Blut. Gewalt gegen andere kommt nicht durch's/vom  Zocken, das Umfeld um diese Person herum macht diesen Menschen erst aggressiv.

*Zügel in Hand nehm* Okay, ich bin arg weit vom Thema abgekommen und werde das auch nicht mehr fortführen.

ShiZoedit: Hab das Spiel eben von der Platte gefegt und werde es nie mehr installieren, weil mich das Kackspiel nur noch annervt, wegen dem gottverdammten Grafikmatsch was eine Playstation 2 um einiges besser hinbekommt, da nenne ich 2 Titel auf die es zutrifft Metal Gear Solid 3 - Snake Eater und Primal die vie bessere Texturen aufweisen. Rage geht mir ab sofort am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## altazoggy (16. Oktober 2011)

ich finds auch nich so berauschend. was auffällt: die lügen alle wie gedruckt. wenn man sich an die teaser-videos von crysis 2 erinnert, mit wahnsinns physic, zerstörbarer umgebung und was weiß ich noch alles. im spiel: nix davon.  bei rage ist es ähnlich.

ist das wahr, das man das net verkaufen kann?  oO


----------



## ShiZon (16. Oktober 2011)

altazoggy schrieb:


> ich finds auch nich so berauschend. was auffällt: die lügen alle wie gedruckt. wenn man sich an die teaser-videos von crysis 2 erinnert, mit wahnsinns physic, zerstörbarer umgebung und was weiß ich noch alles. im spiel: nix davon.  bei rage ist es ähnlich.
> 
> ist das wahr, das man das net verkaufen kann?  oO


 
Jep, alle Spiele die (Zwangs)-Steam unterstützen sind an deinen Steamaccount gebunden und du wirst gezwungen deine Fehlkäufe auch noch mit stolz geschwellter Brust zu behalten, schön wie mit den Kunden umgesprungen wird, ich bin wahnsinnig stolz auf euch Mädels von Valve, ihr wisst tatsächlich Kundenwünsche zu erfüllen.


----------



## altazoggy (16. Oktober 2011)

das is ja doof. hm, in zukunft mal aufpassen. (hl2 werd ich nit verkaufen)


----------



## kero81 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch immer so das im Vorfeld beschönigte, gerenderte Filmchen zu sehen sind und das fertige Spiel nicht dem entspricht. Glaube damit müssen wir uns abfinden. Aber ich muss sagen mir gefällt Rage. So EXTREM Schlecht finde ich es nicht, zumindest empfinde ich "Spielspass"...


----------



## ShiZon (17. Oktober 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so das im Vorfeld beschönigte, gerenderte Filmchen zu sehen sind und das fertige Spiel nicht dem entspricht. Glaube damit müssen wir uns abfinden. Aber ich muss sagen mir gefällt Rage. So EXTREM Schlecht finde ich es nicht, zumindest empfinde ich "Spielspass"...


 
Spielerisch gefällt es mir auch, obwohl es gewöhnliche durchschnitt Shooterkost ist, nur der Rest geht überhaupt nicht, die Story von der ultrapösen Regierung ist sowas von abgedroschen, das ich jedes mal nicht weiß ob ich flennen oder lachen soll, wenn ich an die Hintergrundgeschichte zu diesem Spiel denke, mir ist dann immer nach einem flachen zu mute.

In dem Spiel dessen Name ich nicht ausspreche *Harry Potter auf Schippe nehm*, tauchte die Regierung ganz sicher deswegen nicht auf, weil sie vor lauter Papierkram und meterhohen Akten, überhaupt keine Zeit mehr übrig haben sich auch noch um die Leute "aus der alten Welt" zu kümmern. Tststs, kein Wunder das deren Job auch noch die ganzen armen Viecher und Banden da draußen übernehmen müssen, dabei regen sich die Stadtbewohner auf, das ihre Welt da draußen so feindselig ist.

Edith sagt: Kann man die Spielstände/Spielfortschritte im Steam irgendwie löschen, kenne mich mit Steam gar nicht aus, da ich es nur zum installieren der Steamzwangsspiele nutze und für Updates.


----------



## strelok (17. Oktober 2011)

R.I.P John Cackman


----------



## böhser onkel (19. Oktober 2011)

Ist der gestorben?


----------



## Bu11et (19. Oktober 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ist der gestorben?


 


Ist nicht ernst gemeint die Frage oder?


----------



## böhser onkel (19. Oktober 2011)

Doch!

Einer hatgeschrieben "RIP"


Heißt für mich "Ruhe in Frieden" = jemand ist gestorben


----------



## KornDonat (19. Oktober 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ist der gestorben?


 
Made my Day 

Sagt dir das Wort Ironie etwas ?


----------



## Pravasi (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Grafik ist echt arm.
Gott sei Dank: ein lieber Freund aus Russland ist zur Besuch und hat es mir für nur 15€ mitgebracht...
Mehr ist es auch wirklich nicht wert.
Liegt ausserdem auf einem seperratem account,wie die meisten SP-Games von Steam.
Kann es deswegen noch weitergeben.
Aber 50€ und dann nicht verkaufbar?-Dreck!


----------



## strelok (19. Oktober 2011)

Also für mich ist er gestorben., für das was er vorher angekündigt hat und was schlussendlich dabei rausgekommen ist.   "Rage ist ein richtiges PC-Game bla bal bla... "
Naja, hoffentlich kommt bald der 150GB Texturpatch. Dann werde ich das Game vllt. auch zocken.


----------



## Sixxer (20. Oktober 2011)

strelok schrieb:


> Naja, hoffentlich kommt bald der 150GB Texturpatch


Vorher kommt aber noch das:
S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Oblivion Lost - YouTube


----------



## Hackslash (20. Oktober 2011)

Rest in Peaces 



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht eher,
> Rest in Pieces?


 
jo, sicher sry brett vorm kopf ^^


----------



## unterseebotski (20. Oktober 2011)

Meinst Du nicht eher, 
Rest in Pieces?


########

Also entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung finde ich Rage bis jetzt super. Es hat hohen Unterhaltungswert und auch nach 3 h zocken kann ich es kaum erwarten, bis ich wieder ins Ödland kann.
Das Artdesign ist super - unglaublich viele Details. Auch die Kampfaction rockt - eine tiefe Story hatten id-Games ja noch nie, oder täusche ich mich?
Also ich fühle mich bestens unterhalten - und das Gerede über Texturen kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören. Ich lauf doch im RL auch nicht mit der Nasenspitze bis direkt vor ne Wand und sag, öhm die Textur sieht aber kagge aus.
Nein, aber in Rage machens alle oder was?
Wenn irgendwo Texturen komisch aussehen, dann wohl eher deswegen, weil die id-tech Engine entschieden hat, dass der eigene PC dafür zu langsam ist - oder sonst die 60 fps nicht gehalten werden können.


----------



## Tripleh84 (20. Oktober 2011)

ihr labert vielleicht so ein Rotz. Das spiel ist recht gut. Und is ne Konsolen Umsetzung.. Weil der PC nicht die Leadplattform ist. Und Welches neue Game läuft so wie Rage auf nem 5 Jahren alten Rechner Super Flüssig? Respekt an die Engine, sorry aber was ihr labert is echt kacke. Was habt ihr erwartet? es ist genau das gekommen was angekündigt war.


----------



## Dolomedes (22. Oktober 2011)

Jo geht mir genau so Rage macht spass, so n richtiger id shooter,...(ich steh ned auf id shooter) 

ABER

Rage gefällt mir ! vor allem die Bosse Zwichendurch, z.b. die dead city, sieht doch super aus !
Naja ich geh mal die Authority kloppen


----------



## Bu11et (22. Oktober 2011)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> ihr labert vielleicht so ein Rotz. Das spiel ist recht gut. Und is ne Konsolen Umsetzung.. Weil der PC nicht die Leadplattform ist. Und Welches neue Game läuft so wie Rage auf nem 5 Jahren alten Rechner Super Flüssig? Respekt an die Engine, sorry aber was ihr labert is echt kacke. Was habt ihr erwartet? es ist genau das gekommen was angekündigt war.


 
Ach und was du sagst ist Gestzt oder was? Wer warst du gleich noch mal?.... 

Das ist ein Forum und dazu gehören nun mal verschiedene Meinungen. Und wens dir nicht passt, lies es halt nicht aber lass deine geistigen neveaulossen Ergüsse bei dir oder lern dich vernünftig auszudrücken .


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2011)

Bullet, das ihr Rotz labert ist halt seine Meinung. Damit musst du klar kommen, genauso wie er mit deiner Meinung klar kommen muss.  Btw. dein "wer warst du noch gleich" finde ich ziemlich lächerlich. Stellst dich damit iwie über ihn. Naja, wenn du es brauchst.


----------



## Bu11et (22. Oktober 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Bullet, das ihr Rotz labert ist halt seine Meinung. Damit musst du klar kommen, genauso wie er mit deiner Meinung klar kommen muss.  Btw. dein "wer warst du noch gleich" finde ich ziemlich lächerlich. Stellst dich damit iwie über ihn. Naja, wenn du es brauchst.


 
Eben nicht . Ich hab auch meine Meinung gepostet. Mit manchen stimmts über ein, mit manchen eben nicht. Aber die, die anderer Meinung sind, hören von mir nicht hören "öh du laberst bullshit". Sowas gehört hier nicht hin. Und wenn du meinen Post falsch interpretierst, dann kan ich dir auch nciht helfen.


----------



## Sixxer (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Ton macht die Musik. Da haben hier Worte wie Rotz etc nichts zu suchen. Das Game ist nach 7 Jahren Entwicklung nun mal völlig daneben. Vielleicht für diejenigen nicht die in einer Miniauflösung spielen. Aber jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2011)

Aber Bullet, meinste nicht das du mit "wer bist du noch gleich" es genauso machst wie tripleh mit "rotz" ? Mir is egal wenn jmd anderer Meinung ist wie ich, auch wenn so Worte wie rotz oder so fallen. Geht mir am Po vorbei.  Die einen drücken sich halt so aus, die anderen so. Egal...


----------



## strelok (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das Game ist nach so langer Entwicklungszeit schon bisschen gaga. Bei mir gibts noch immer Clippingfehler (vllt. nicht bei jedem gleich, aber nervt extrem), man kann nicht einmal über einfachste sachen drüber oder drauf springen (voll fail, wenn man nicht einmal auf eine Kiste oder so springen kann), der Himmel bzw. die Wolken sehen nicht schlecht aus - wirken aber wie aufgemalen oder wie eine Tapete (kann mal gelten lassen weils ja nicht so stört), Texturen lassen oft sehr zu wünschen übrig (sehen oft aus wie aus dem Jahr 2002  -meine damit aber nicht alle Texturen), Waffen lösen sich in Luft auf (gehts noch) und letztens hat er unendlich lange die Schrotflinte nachgeladen . Also, für mich sieht das Game noch unfertig aus, leider. Hätte ja was werden können.


----------



## kaepernickus (23. Oktober 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Das Game ist nach 7 Jahren Entwicklung nun mal völlig daneben. Vielleicht für diejenigen nicht die in einer Miniauflösung spielen



... und genau das ist keine Meinung. Eine Meinung wäre "ich *finde* das Game völlig daneben", du aber stellst, wie viele denen das Spiel nicht gefällt, deine persönliche Meinung als Tatsache hin. Denn wenn man die Reviews und Meinung durch die Bank liest, fällt auf das denjenigen die sich das zu Erwartende erwatet haben (einen typischen id Shooter) das Spiel gut bis super finden. Leute, welche hingegen ein Open World-, Fallout-, GTA-, Borderlands-Gemisch wollten äußern sich ziemlich negativ. Somit ist das Spiel sachlich gesehen sicher keineswegs "völlig daneben".

...und zum leidigen Thema der Detailtexturen: Ja da gibts einige unschöne Beispiele, aber mit den richtigen Settings sind die relativ selten und die Grafik ansonsten eine Wucht die selbst auf GeForce 8/200er Karten (spiele auf ner GTX 260² in 2400x1350 @ 1920x1080 mit ultra-config @ 60 FPS) butterweich läuft.


----------



## strelok (23. Oktober 2011)

Ok, das Game läuft Butterweich. Aber die Clippingfehler sind ech abtörnend. 
Da ich nur 33,35€ für das unfertige Game gezahtl habe ist es ja kein großer Schaden für mich. 
Abwarten ob Treiber und Patches das Game noch verbessern oder sonst runter von der Platte (incl. Steam).


----------



## Sixxer (23. Oktober 2011)

MrSesc schrieb:


> du aber stellst, wie viele denen das Spiel nicht gefällt, deine persönliche Meinung als Tatsache hin


Ist das so?



MrSesc schrieb:


> spiele auf ner GTX 260² in 2400x1350 @ 1920x1080  mit ultra-config @ 60 FPS butterweich läuft.


Da drum gehts aber nicht! Vielleicht den Thread nochmal von Anfang an lesen. Dann kommst du sicherlich dahinter was gemeint ist. Oder auch nicht.


----------



## kaepernickus (23. Oktober 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> 
> Da drum gehts aber nicht! Vielleicht den Thread nochmal von Anfang an lesen. Dann kommst du sicherlich dahinter was gemeint ist. Oder auch nicht.


 
Wenn du sagst "das Game *ist*...", dann redest du von einer Tatsache.

Ich weiß das es nicht speziell  die Performance geht. Habe nur gesagt, dass ich mit den paar Matschtexturen kein Problem habe und das u.a. deshalb, weil halt auch die Performance stimmt.
Zu Streaming- und Popup-Problemen kann ich nichts sagen weil ich persönlich keine hatte.

Vll solltest du mal meinen Beitrag verstehn, bevor du mich runtermachst.


----------



## Sixxer (23. Oktober 2011)

MrSesc schrieb:


> Vll solltest du mal meinen Beitrag verstehn, bevor du mich runtermachst.


 --->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/181957-rage-eine-total-konversion.html


----------



## kaepernickus (23. Oktober 2011)

Sixxer schrieb:


> --->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/181957-rage-eine-total-konversion.html



Ich habe es hier schon gesagt und habe es auch in obigem Thread nochmal geschrieben, was ich davon halte. Wüsste also nicht was ich falsch verstanden hätte.

Außerdem war der Satz:





> ...und zum leidigen Thema der Detailtexturen: Ja da gibts einige unschöne Beispiele, aber mit den richtigen Settings sind die relativ selten und die Grafik ansonsten eine Wucht die selbst auf GeForce 8/200er Karten (spiele auf ner GTX 260² in 2400x1350 @ 1920x1080 mit ultra-config @ 60 FPS) butterweich läuft.


 an dem du dich störst nicht auf dich/deinen Post bezogen sondern auf das allgemeine Gejammere über grobe Detailtexturen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (24. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich dagegen tun kann, dass das Spiel beim manuellen Speichern dauernd zusammenbricht?
 Während des Spielens brechen manchmal die Frames ein und es funktioniert nicht mehr...
Unabhängig davon sind die Texturen einfach unterirdisch. Da da Spiel über Steam läuft, müsste es doch automatisch gepatched werden, oder?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Oktober 2011)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich dagegen tun kann, dass das Spiel beim manuellen Speichern dauernd zusammenbricht?
> Während des Spielens brechen manchmal die Frames ein und es funktioniert nicht mehr...
> Unabhängig davon sind die Texturen einfach unterirdisch. Da da Spiel über Steam läuft, müsste es doch automatisch gepatched werden, oder?


 
das problem mit den einbrechenden frames hatte ich wenn bei meiner graka der speicher (1,5gig) vollgelaufen ist wegen downsampling/grafiktweaks und er angefangen hat texturen in den systemspeicher zu puffern ....
2ten monitor deaktiviert, 100mb mehr frei und spiel lief ohne probs, 2ten monitor aktiviert, nach ca 30 min war der grafikspeicher voll


----------



## HeinzNeu (24. Oktober 2011)

Meine GrafKa hat doch 2 x 2048 MG VRAM und downsampling nutze ich nicht (ATi). Auch habe ich keine zweiten Moni. 
Selbst wenn ich kein AA in Spiel einstelle, kommt das Problem immer wieder auf...


----------



## kaepernickus (24. Oktober 2011)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Meine GrafKa hat doch 2 x 2048 MG VRAM und downsampling nutze ich nicht (ATi). Auch habe ich keine zweiten Moni.
> Selbst wenn ich kein AA in Spiel einstelle, kommt das Problem immer wieder auf...


 
Neuesten Radeon 11.10 Preview 3 Treiber installiert?


----------



## HeinzNeu (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja, auch der ist installiert.
Im Übrigen habe ich auch im APP/Local-Ordner einen neuen Ordner "id software" und darin einen Unterordner "Rage" angelegt. Der wurde bei der Installation merkwürdigerweise nicht angelegt; nunmehr werden dort Dateien abgespeichert, was die Stabilität jedoch nicht positiv beeinflusst hat.
Hat denn keiner einen zielführenden Tipp?!


----------



## psuch (25. Oktober 2011)

@ HeinzNeu: Versuch mal den Preview 2 Treiber. Hatte auch nur Probleme mit dem Preview 3

Ich will mal meinen Unmut gegenüber der Community (ich meine jetzt nicht speziell PCGH, sondern einfach den Großteil der Gamer - zumindest kommt es mir so vor) äußern. Mir zwingt sich der Eindruck auf, dass die Leute mit der Lupe nach Fehlern im Spiel suchen, um dann möglichst ausschweifend darauf hinzuweisen. Einige Tests wirken schon wie komplette Flamewars. 

Rage ist sicherlich kein perfektes Spiel. Aber Rage macht in erster Linie meiner Meinung nach ganz schön Spaß. Natürlich ist die Texturschärfe stellenweise wirklich ärgerlich. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn man im Buggy durch die Gegend knallt, dann sieht doch die Grafik genial aus?! 
Die Textufehler, die Anfangs teilweise extrem spielspaßraubend waren, werden auch sofort id software angelastet. Aber, dass unseren geliebten Grafikkartenhersteller seit Jahren OpenGL einfach nur stiefmütterlich behandeln, ist dann egal? 
Carmack hat vor Release ja gesagt, dass die Hauptentwicklung für die Konsolen der größte Fehler seiner Karriere war. 
Rage hat doch aber auch wirklich sehr gute positive Aspekte: Die Städte wirken sehr lebendig, die KI ist ziemlich gut, die Ragdoll Physik bei Gegnertreffern sah noch nie so realistisch aus, die Mimik und die Charaktere an sich sind sehr detailliert designt, die Minigames sind sehr unterhaltsam und kreativ, es gibt sogar eine passable Story (hey, für id Verhältnisse ^^).

Ich zocke Rage sehr gerne und das Spiel hat auch weitesgehend meine Erwartungen erfüllt, nachdem der erste "Texturschock" vergangen war. Was mich glaube ich am meisten nervt, sind die Leute, die jetzt auf Doom 3 verweisen (geile Technik, vieeel besseres Game) aber zum D3 Release auch nur rumgeflamet haben (Immer das gleiche, zu dunkel, langweilige Schockeffekte). Daran scheint nur keiner mehr zu denken.

Naja vielleicht versteht ihr, was ich meine. Ist mir in letzter Zeit nur sehr krass aufgefallen. Nunja, ich freue mich weiterhin auf Rage, bis ich es dann durch habe (grade aus Wellspring weg, 15 Stunden Spielzeit). Und, hey, der Hammer ist was wir den Konsoleros immer vorraus haben werden und was id nun wirklich perfekt in Rage wieder eingebunden hat (nachdem man in Doom 3 so einen trägen Heini verkörpert hat  ): Man kann wieder perfekt Strafejumpen!!!!


----------



## KornDonat (30. Oktober 2011)

So hab Rage jetzt auch durch und muss sagen das Ende ist wirklich enttäuschend, sieht ganz stark nach einen zweiten Teil aus wobei ich mir das auch nicht so recht vorstellen kann.


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

mal sehn ....


----------



## HeinzNeu (31. Oktober 2011)

Das sind die Grafikfehler, die sich hin und wieder einstellen: 

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/rage2011-10-3110-15-38nus8.png]

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/rage2011-10-3110-15-08au7p.png]

Ich weiß nicht, was ich dagegen tun kann
Hat keiner ein Idee?


----------



## Bu11et (31. Oktober 2011)

Das selbe wie alle anderen: auf den nächsten Patch warten . Gibs da überhaupt was neues? Oder haben die sich gedacht da jeder das Game schon durch hat bzw. alle BF3 spielen, brauchen wir auch nichts mehr machen .


----------



## Flotter Geist (31. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hatte keine Grafikfehler


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. November 2011)

na, das ist ja ganz hervorragend!


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2011)

Ich hole mir das Game erst wenn der neue Patch draussen ist.


----------



## HeinzNeu (3. November 2011)

Nachdem der neue Treiber alle Fehler behoben hat, ein Frage zur Spiel:
Ich habe bisher acht Nebenmissionen geschafft, weitere werden am Anschlagsbrett nicht angeboten. Für eine Errungenschaft brauche ich aber 10.
Wo bekomme ich die restlichen zwei her?


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. November 2011)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Nachdem der neue Treiber alle Fehler behoben hat, ein Frage zur Spiel:
> Ich habe bisher acht Nebenmissionen geschafft, weitere werden am Anschlagsbrett nicht angeboten. Für eine Errungenschaft brauche ich aber 10.
> Wo bekomme ich die restlichen zwei her?


 

Wenn du die Hauptstory weiterspielst kommen neue Aufträge .


----------



## Fantom (4. November 2011)

gibt es schon irgendwelche mods?

kriegt ihr SLI zum laufen?


----------



## NanoSoldier (6. November 2011)

Habe es eben zum zweiten Mal durchgespielt - auf Nightmare! Einfach nur ein göttliches Game. Seit Jahren hat mich kein Game mehr so gepackt. Jetzt zock ich es aus Fun auf easy oder normal und sammel alles ein ...
Habe schon 26 Stunden mit RAGE verbracht und hab immer noch nicht genug davon.


----------



## Jasper (7. November 2011)

Ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Spiel. 
Wenn mein Spielstand geladen hat und ich die Welt gerade gestream wird (wenn alles von matschig zu scharf wird) stürtzr das Spiel ab. Und nach rumhacken auf der tastatur kommt folgenden nachricht: (bild)
Directupload.net - D9wmvpxpj.jpg

HELP PLEASE!


Ok Update:
Ich hab gestern folgende Tipps befolgt:
http://www.spieletipps.de/pc/rage/tipps/47323/1/

Gestern lief noch alles perfekt, nur heute nicht.
Jetzt hab ich Schritt 3 rückgängig gemacht... jetzt sieht das spiel wieder aus wie *******


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. November 2011)

hihi,

gibt es eine weltkarte von rage??? 

wär irgendwie hilfreich. scheint doch ein umfangreiches gebiet zu sein. 

danke


----------



## Bu11et (8. November 2011)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> hihi,
> 
> gibt es eine weltkarte von rage???
> 
> ...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (9. November 2011)

hab ich schon.....es bringt mir allen mist von den sammelkarten. die will ich aber selber finden. von weltkarte keine spur...vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof für zum googeln .....


----------



## Bu11et (9. November 2011)

Hmm irgendwie spuckt der mir auch mehr Zeug von WoW etc, als das was ich gesucht habe . Tja goggle ist eben auch nicht mehr das selbe wie früher .


----------



## HeinzNeu (9. November 2011)

Bisher habe ich nur zwei Eingänge zu unterirdischen Gängen und Kellern gefunden. Einer in der Nähe der Absturzstelle und ein weiterer unter einem ehemaligen Autobahnzubringer.
 Gibt es noch weitere?


----------



## Bu11et (9. November 2011)

Ich glaub es gibt mehr. Und zujedem Eingang gibts ja auch einen Augang.


----------



## HeinzNeu (9. November 2011)

Und wo sind diese Eingänge?


----------



## unterseebotski (10. November 2011)

zB noch bei den Outriggern, bei Wellspring und in Wellspring.

Hier ne Wasteland-Karte:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (10. November 2011)

Ist die Karte aus dem Lösungsbuch???


----------



## Bu11et (10. November 2011)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Und wo sind diese Eingänge?


 
Boa da fragste was .

Also am Anfang, nicht weit wo das Spiel beginnt, gibt es eine ehmalige Highway Verzweigung. Unter ihr (mittig) ist der Eingang. Da steht noch ein Opa, der dich davor warnt da runter zu gehen. Der dazgehörige Ausgang ist  in etwa gegenüber. Wenn man zurück läuft und den "Abhang" runterschaut, wo der Typ dich am Anfang rettet. 
Das zweite System ist dierekt neben der ersten Stadt. Wenn man dise zu Fuss verläßt und sich ganz rechts hält, wirst du den Eingang sehen. Etwas weiter die Straße runter ist der Ausgang. 
Kp kommisch zu beshreiben. Ist nen Weilchen her, dasss ich da unterwegs war


----------



## unterseebotski (10. November 2011)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Ist die Karte aus dem Lösungsbuch???


Kann sein, hab das Foto mit Google gefunden.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (10. November 2011)

danke fürs finden....


----------



## lu89 (10. November 2011)

Hat schon mal wer versucht, den LOD auf -2 zu stellen? Das bringst echt.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal wer versucht, den LOD auf -2 zu stellen? Das bringst echt.





was ist ein LOD-2???


----------



## HeinzNeu (12. November 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Frage zur Nebenmission "Eskortiere die Karawane":
 Drei Personen sind zu schützen, für jede wird eine Lebenszeile angezeigt.
 Bereits nach kurzer Zeit stirbt die ersten Person.
 Wie muss ich mich verhalten, dass alle drei überleben?


----------



## KornDonat (12. November 2011)

Ich glaube das ist gewollt das zu erst die eine Person stirbt, bei mir wurde die jedes mal überfahren


----------



## HeinzNeu (12. November 2011)

Bekommt man dann trotzdem die Errungenschaft (keine Nebenspieler erheblich verletzt)?


----------



## KornDonat (12. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, kann gerad auch nicht nach schauen da ich Steam nicht mehr installiert hab.


----------



## lu89 (12. November 2011)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:
			
		

> was ist ein LOD-2???



Der Level of Detail. Kann man im Nv Inspector einstellen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (12. November 2011)

Was ist eigentlich eine Legende bei Rage?
(Die abgeschlossen werden muss)


----------



## Bu11et (12. November 2011)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich eine Legende bei Rage?
> (Die abgeschlossen werden muss)


 
Ist das nicht ein Coop/Multiplayermodus?


----------



## NanoSoldier (14. November 2011)

Das sind die Legenden des Ödlands. Diese kannst du via Co-op spielen. Wahlweise auch solo. Allerdings dann sehr schwer.


----------



## rebel85 (15. November 2011)

hallo,
ich habe ein problem mit rage und zwar kann ich als rerin ati amd nutzer nur immer 30 min. spielen dann stürtz rage ab bzw programm muss geschlossen werden und dann ich neu starten und es läuft wieder 30 min.
mein system:
am phenom 2 x6 1090t
radeon 6970 (asus DCII 2gb)
samsung hdd's und ocz ssd
asus crosshair formula 4 mainboard
und ati treiber 11.09 + previews 11.10 und rage peformance treiber + application profile 2,3,4

bitted helft mir mein problem zuu lösen damit ich mal wieder durchgehend daddeln kann und nicht immer bei 30 neustarten muss.

mit dem aktuellen 11.10 treiber sehe ich in rage nur noch blaue texturen.

mfg


----------



## unterseebotski (16. November 2011)

So auf die Schnelle gelesen klingt es wie ein Hitze-Problem einer Komponente, zB GraKa, Netzteil oder CPU... durch Hitzestau.

Passiert das auch bei geöffnetem Gehäuse? Gehört aber dann in einen anderen thread.


----------



## aloha84 (16. November 2011)

@rebel85

kam heute nicht wieder ein neues catalyst update raus, welches das problem mit den blauen texturen lösen soll? Schau doch mal nach.


----------



## HeinzNeu (16. November 2011)

Gibt's in der Welt von Redstone auch Sewers?
In der ersten Welt habe ich alle 7 gefunden...


----------



## rebel85 (16. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> So auf die Schnelle gelesen klingt es wie ein Hitze-Problem einer Komponente, zB GraKa, Netzteil oder CPU... durch Hitzestau.
> 
> Passiert das auch bei geöffnetem Gehäuse? Gehört aber dann in einen anderen thread.



habe komplett wakü und die grafikkarte ist die von asus mit der 3slot kühlung und direct cupper kühlkörper.
die lüfter waren bei 30% und die temp. lag dann bei ca. 50c° was ja nun für ne gra-ka nicht so hoch ist.

mit dem neuen treiber muss ich mal gucken ob einen neuen gibt.
bzw geht auch beta treiber?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (18. November 2011)

so! habs durch....laut statistik ca.17h.  das ende ist etwas mau!!! ansonsten wars ok.


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

Ist das game 50 Euro wert oder soll cih warten?

BZW. wie ist der Coop Mode? Hat die Story einen Sinn? Hat das Game wiederspielwert? Was ist mit den Level Ups? Wieviele waffen gibt es in etwa?

Sry, für die ganzen Fragen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (18. November 2011)

Das mit dem 50,- € Wert ist sehr subjektiv. Obwohl das Spiel wirklich Laune macht und nicht in wenigen Stunden durchgezockt ist, sind 50,-€ m-E. zu viel.
Ich fand es faszinierend und habe ich mehrfach durchgespielt. Vor allem das Aufsammeln der Karten ist witzig. 
Es gibt sieben Waffen, aber noch unterschiedliche Munition und unterschiedlicher Wirkungsweise (Hypnosepfeile, ect...), mit den Wingsticks sind es wohl acht. Die Upgrades der Waffen und Ausrüstung ist ebenfalls sehr gut im Spiel.
Das mit dem Sinn ist auch so eine Sache. Einen verständlichen Hintergrund hat das Spiel. Natürlich kannst Du noch interpretieren. 
Schlecht war der anfangs nicht funktionierende Treiber (Preview V3). Inzwischen läuft's mit dem Final.


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

danke für die information.

Der Coop Modus ist doch gut oder?


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. November 2011)

Ja, der ist zumindest nicht schlecht- vorausgesetzt, Du hast einen guten Partner


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (19. November 2011)

naja letzt wars schon für knappe 34€ bei steam zum download. ich würd eher bis weihnachten warten wenn steam die sales macht. da isses bestimmt schon für 20-25€ zu haben. dafür isses dann auch ok. 50 find ich zuviel....eigentlich


----------



## altazoggy (20. November 2011)

bei mir flackert jetzt einiges wie blöde. liegt das an dem neuen ati-treiber?


----------



## MR.Chaos (21. November 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Mein Rage weist leider Graffikprobleme auf ab einer bestimmten stelle kommen blaue texturen am boden auf und ich seh einzelne felder nur noch blau als wäre das spiel ein puzzel 

ich habe schon neu installiert ein neues savegame angefangen gepatcht ist es auch grafiktreiber neu installiert auch dx11 und so 
aber der fehler ist noch vorhanden weis einer mir zu helfen wäre super 
MFG Daniel


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2011)

@mr.chaos

stelle mal im grafiktreiber den anisotrope filter auf anwendungsgesteuert


----------



## MR.Chaos (21. November 2011)

hmmmm ok du meinst in dem controllcenter wie bei ATI das Catalys CControl center (CCC)??


----------



## HeinzNeu (21. November 2011)

Hallo Freunde, 
 heute habe ich das Finger-Filet wieder vollständig geschafft, allerdings bekam ich wieder die Meldung, dass der Erfolg nicht gewertet werden könne, weil die Konsole geöffnet gewesen war.
 Ich weiß gar nicht, was damit gemeint ist. Ursprünglich dachte ich, es sei das Chat-Fenster, aber dieses war diesmal gar geöffnet.
 Wer hat einen Tipp?


----------



## kaepernickus (29. November 2011)

MR.Chaos schrieb:


> hmmmm ok du meinst in dem controllcenter wie bei ATI das Catalys CControl center (CCC)??


 
genau da.




HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> heute habe ich das Finger-Filet wieder vollständig geschafft, allerdings bekam ich wieder die Meldung, dass der Erfolg nicht gewertet werden könne, weil die Konsole geöffnet gewesen war.
> Ich weiß gar nicht, was damit gemeint ist. Ursprünglich dachte ich, es sei das Chat-Fenster, aber dieses war diesmal gar geöffnet.
> Wer hat einen Tipp?


 
Das ist die "Dev Console". Du nutzt vermutlich eine config und in dieser ist der Eintrag *com_allowconsole "1"* zu finden. Ändere den Wert von *"1"* auf *"0"* und die Achievements sollten funktionieren.
Die zweite Möglichkeit ist, dass du bei Steam in den Startoptionen für RAGE den Eintrag *“+set com_allowconsole 1″* hinzugefügt hast, diesen einfach löschen und es sollte passen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mal mit "Ö" die Konsole geöffnet, aber nichts eingegeben.
Wo finde ich diese config bzw. wo kann ich die Startoptionen für RAGE ändern?


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Dezember 2011)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit "Ö" die Konsole geöffnet, aber nichts eingegeben.
> Wo finde ich diese config bzw. wo kann ich die Startoptionen für RAGE ändern?


 
Die (wenn du eine erstellt hast) rageconfig.cfg findest du in Steam/SteamApps/common/rage/base

Die Startoptionen findest du wenn du in der Steam-Library auf den Rage-Eintrag rechtsklickst und dann auf Eigenschaften gehst.


----------



## kaepernickus (4. Dezember 2011)

.....


----------



## HeinzNeu (4. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Dank!
Endlich konnte ich diesen Eintrag in den Startoptionen von Steam auf "0" ändern.
In der rage.config habe ich keinen entsprechenden Eintrag gefunden.

EDIT: Obwohl ich diesen Eintrag- +set m_rawinput 1 +set m_raw 1 +m_smooth 0 +com_allowconsole 0- in den Startoptionen von Steam gänzlich gelöscht habe, erscheint am Ende des Spiels (bin gerade bei Capitel prime) ein kleiner Bildschirm auf dem steht, die Erfolge wurden deaktiviert, weil Sie die Konsole geöffnet hatten.


----------



## kaepernickus (5. Dezember 2011)

Probier mal in den Startoptionen den Eintrag *“+set com_allowconsole 0″* zu lassen, wichtig dabei ihn auf "0" zu setzen

Wenn das auch nicht klappt lösche den obigen Eintrag aus den Startoptionen und erstell dir einfach hier eine Config, welche du dann in *".../Steam/SteamApps/common/rage/base"* reinkopierst.
Wichtig dabei ist beim erstellen der Config bei *"allow toggling console with the tilde key"* "0" auszuwählen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke erst mal. Das  mit dem "+set com_allowconsole 0"hatte ich schon probiert, gleichwohl wurde mir nach Abschluss des Spiels wieder angezeigt, ... die Konsole war aktiviert.
Ansonsten klappt die verlinkte Seite nicht. Ich sehe nur einen grauen Bildschirm mit der Überschrift Home und Welcome gust..
Das ist bei mit in der rageconfig.cfg:
seta image_usecompression "0"
seta image_anisotropy "16"
seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 "8192"
seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly "8192"
seta vt_pageimagesizeunique "8192"
seta vt_pageimagesizevmtr "8192"
seta vt_minlod "-1"
seta vt_lodBias "-1"
seta vt_maxaniso "2"
seta vt_qualityhdplossless "1"
seta vt_qualityhdppower "0"
seta vt_qualityhdpspecular "0"
seta vt_qualityhdpnormal "0"
seta vt_qualityhdpdiffuse "0"
seta vt_qualitydctpower "100"
seta vt_qualitydctspecular "100"
seta vt_qualitydctnormal "100"
seta vt_qualitydctchroma "100"
seta vt_qualitydctluma "100"

Und das in der default.cfg:
in_joystick 1
vehicle_stickControl 0

// ================================================================================
// First Person Mode Bindings
// ================================================================================

bindset 0
unbindall

// Movement
bind "w" "_moveforward"
bind "s" "_moveback"
bind "a" "_moveLeft"
bind "d" "_moveRight"
bind "SPACE" "_jump"
bind "SHIFT" "_sprint"
bind "CTRL" "_CHANGEWEAPON"
bind "c" "_crouch"
bind "e" "_use"
bind "g" "_weapnext"
bind "f" "_weapprev"
bind "b" "_ammoprev"
bind "n" "_ammonext"

bind "r" "_reload"
bind "ESCAPE" "toggleMainMenu"
bind "t" "messagemode"

// Scoreboard & Inventory
bind "TAB" "_inventory"

// Weapons
bind "1" "_weap0"
bind "2" "_weap1"
bind "3" "_weap2"
bind "4" "_weap3"
bind "5" "_weap4"
bind "6" "_weap5"
bind "7" "_weap6"
bind "8" "_weap7"
bind "9" "_weap8"
bind "0" "_weap9"

bind "MOUSE1" "_attack1"
bind "v" "_attack2"
bind "MOUSE2" "_zoom"
bind "MOUSE3" "_quickuse"
bind "q" "_quickuse"

bind "MWHEELDOWN" "_weapnext"
bind "MWHEELUP" "_weapprev"

bind "CAPSLOCK" "_quickselect"
bind "F1" "_quick0"
bind "F2" "_quick1"
bind "F3" "_quick2"
bind "F4" "_quick3"

// client commands

bind F5 "savegame quick"
bind F9 "loadgame quick"
bind F12 screenshot

// ================================================================================
// Vehicle Driving Mode Bindings
// ================================================================================
bindset 1
unbindall

// Keyboard

bind "w" "_moveforward"
bind "a" "_moveLeft"
bind "d" "_moveRight"
bind "s" "_moveback"
bind "q" "_quickuse"
bind "e" "_weap5"
bind "r" "_cycleTarget"

bind "SHIFT" "_use"
bind "SPACE" "_sprint"
bind "t" "messagemode"

// Scoreboard & Inventory
bind "TAB" "_inventory"

bind "CAPSLOCK" "_quickselect"
bind "F1" "_quick0"
bind "F2" "_quick1"
bind "F3" "_quick2"
bind "F4" "_quick3"

// Mouse
bind "MOUSE1" "_attack1"		// left mouse button
bind "MOUSE2" "_quickuse"			// right mouse button
bind "MOUSE3" "_zoom"		// middle mouse button
bind "MWHEELDOWN" "_weapnext"
bind "MWHEELUP" "_weapprev"

// ================================================================================
// MULTIPLAYER Vehicle Driving Mode Bindings
// ================================================================================
bindset 6
unbindall

// Keyboard

bind "w" "_moveforward"
bind "a" "_moveLeft"
bind "d" "_moveRight"
bind "s" "_moveback"
bind "r" "_reload"
bind "q" "_quickuse"
bind "e" "_weap5"

bind "SHIFT" "_sprint"
bind "SPACE" "_use"
bind "t" "messagemode"

// Scoreboard & Inventory
bind "TAB" "_inventory"

bind "CAPSLOCK" "_quickselect"
bind "F1" "_quick0"
bind "F2" "_quick1"
bind "F3" "_quick2"
bind "F4" "_quick3"

// Mouse
bind "MOUSE1" "_attack1"		// left mouse button
bind "MOUSE2" "_zoom"			// right mouse button
bind "MOUSE3" "_quickuse"		// middle mouse button
bind "MWHEELDOWN" "_weapnext"
bind "MWHEELUP" "_weapprev"

// ================================================================================
// Remote Control Car Driving Mode Bindings
// ================================================================================
bindset 2
unbindall

// Keyboard
bind "a" "_moveLeft"
bind "d" "_moveRight"
bind "s" "_moveback"
bind "w" "_moveforward"
bind "e" "_weap5"
bind "SHIFT" "_use"
bind "t" "messagemode"

// Mouse
bind "MOUSE1" "_attack1"		// left mouse button
bind "MWHEELDOWN" "_weapnext"
bind "MWHEELUP" "_weapprev"

// ================================================================================
// AI Control Mode Bindings
// ================================================================================

bindset 3
unbindall

bind "w" "_moveforward"
bind "s" "_moveback"
bind "a" "_moveleft"
bind "d" "_moveright"
bind "space" "_jump"
bind "c" "_crouch"
bind "e" "_use"
bind MWHEELUP "_zoomin"
bind MWHEELDOWN "_zoomout"
bind "r" "_reload"
bind "MOUSE1" "_attack1"
bind "MOUSE2" "_attack2"
bind "MOUSE3" "_use"
bind "t" "messagemode"

// ================================================================================
// Vehicle Gunner Mode Bindings
// ================================================================================
bindset 4
unbindall

// Keyboard

bind "r" "_reload"
bind "x" "_quickuse"

bind "e" "_weap5"				// exit vehicle

// Mouse

bind "MOUSE1" "_attack1"		// left mouse button
bind "MWHEELDOWN" "_weapnext"
bind "MWHEELUP" "_weapprev"

// ================================================================================
// Vehicle Passenger Mode Bindings
// ================================================================================
bindset 5
unbindall

bind "e" "_weap5"				// exit vehicle

//==============================================================================
// Joystick Bindings
//==============================================================================

exec joystick.cfg

// Always go back to bindset 0 before exiting the config
bindset 0


----------



## kaepernickus (5. Dezember 2011)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Danke erst mal. Das  mit dem "+set com_allowconsole 0"hatte ich schon probiert, gleichwohl wurde mir nach Abschluss des Spiels wieder angezeigt, ... die Konsole war aktiviert.
> Ansonsten klappt die verlinkte Seite nicht. Ich sehe nur einen grauen Bildschirm mit der Überschrift Home und Welcome gust..
> Das ist bei mit in der rageconfig.cfg:
> 
> ...



Füge die rote Zeile mal da bei deiner Config ein, sollte klappen. ansonsten könnte ich mir nur noch vorstellen, dass du ein neues Spiel (mit deaktivierter Konsole) starten musst und während des Durchlaufs die Konsole nie aktivieren darfst um die Achievements zu bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe das SPiel jetzt auch. MIt den Patch treten die Texturnachladefehler nur einmal nach dem Laden der Map auf.
Ansonsten finde ich es grafisch ganz gut. Für DirectX9. Ok, die Texturen sehe vom nahen nicht so toll aus aber sonst gehts.

Bis jetzt macht mir das Game richtig viel Spaß. Bin gerade bei der Mission mit dem vergifteten Wasser und den Banditen. Lasse mir auch Zeit.

Am besten ist das Artwork, sprich Design der Levels, Gegner usw. Damit meine ich nur die Optik. Die Levels, bzw Missionen sind sehr schlauchartig und vorgegeben. Aber wohl ID typisch.

Ingesamt schon abwechslungsreich. Habe bis jetzt noch keine lange Weile bekommen.

Hoffe das man bei Doom4 DirectX11 verwendet und den PC wieder als Hauptplattform ansieht, so das nicht die selben Fehler wieder gemacht werden. Die ID Tech 5 Engine hat auf jeden Fall Potential.


----------



## kaepernickus (7. Dezember 2011)

*id verwendet* bei RAGE, wie auch bei allen zuvor produzierten Spielen, *OpenGL*.
Ist eigentlich eine bekannte Tatsache und OpenGL ist gänzlich unabhängig von DirectX und dessen diversen Versionen. 
OpenGL ist eine offene, plattformunabhängige Grafikschnittstelle. Soll heißen es läuft auf Handys, Konsolen bis hin zum PC und Entwickler dürfen eigene Funktionen einbauen und die Schnittstelle erweitern.
DirectX hingegen ist Microsoft-only und das Feature-Set darf/kann nicht erweitert werden. Sprich es ist nicht möglich z.B. Tessellation einfach nachträglich in DX10 einzubauen.


----------



## Rohstoff (7. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> ...Die Levels, bzw Missionen sind sehr schlauchartig und vorgegeben. Aber wohl ID typisch...



Open World und große Areale haben vermutlich alle am Anfang erwartet. Zumindest die schlechter informierten . Was ich an den Schlauchlevels ganz cool finde, ist dass das Missionsende meistens am Schlauchausgang ist. Sprich wenn ich die Zielperson in einem Versteck plattgemacht habe muss ich nicht noch einmal durch das komplette Versteck laufen und den anfänglichen Eingang suchen. Da könnten sich viele Spiele eine Scheibe abschneiden. Es ist vielleicht nicht immer realistisch oder logisch, aber es gefällt mir.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2011)

*@ MrSesc :*

Ich dachte die verwenden DirectX9. 
  Kann man denn ähnliche Effekte wie in DirectX11 verwenden? Tesselation usw?

Das ID Spiele nur in Open GL sind wußte ich gar nicht. Heftig.

Mit "Fehlern" meinte ich auch dieses anpassen an alle Systeme mit 60 FPS. Und die technischen Bugs der PC Version.




Rohstoff schrieb:


> Open World und große Areale haben vermutlich alle am Anfang erwartet. Zumindest die schlechter informierten . Was ich an den Schlauchlevels ganz cool finde, ist dass das Missionsende meistens am Schlauchausgang ist. Sprich wenn ich die Zielperson in einem Versteck plattgemacht habe muss ich nicht noch einmal durch das komplette Versteck laufen und den anfänglichen Eingang suchen. Da könnten sich viele Spiele eine Scheibe abschneiden. Es ist vielleicht nicht immer realistisch oder logisch, aber es gefällt mir.


Das stimmt, verlaufen kann man sich da nicht. Hätte mir nur noch ein bißchen mehr Bewegungsfreiheit gewünscht. Mit mehr Secrets usw.

Im Grunde genommen ist die große Map auch Open World mäßig nur die Missionen streng vorgegeben.

Bin jetzt gerade mitn Gefängnis fertig. Finde das Spiel bis jetzt relativ leicht. Spiele in "normal".


----------



## unterseebotski (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich find das Leveldesign auch klasse, aber was wirklich fehlt ist ne Physik-Engine und damit die Interaktion mit der Umwelt. Kann ja nicht sein, das man auf ein Teil schießt, das an einer Schnur hängt und das Teil bewegt sich NULL. Das ist schon schade...


----------



## Rohstoff (8. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> ...Hätte mir nur noch ein bißchen mehr Bewegungsfreiheit gewünscht. Mit mehr Secrets usw.
> 
> Im Grunde genommen ist die große Map auch Open World mäßig nur die Missionen streng vorgegeben.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ein paar Storyhäppchen oder irgendwelche interessanten Details hier und da, sowie etwas größere Schläuche würden dem Spiel ein bisschen mehr Atmosphäre verleihen und gut tun. "Abseits des Weges" gibt es in Rage so gut wie nicht und wenn doch, gibt es da nichts zu finden  Trotzdem ein tolles Spiel!

Spielt eigentlich irgendjemand ausgiebeig im Multiplayer?


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2011)

MP spiele ich nicht. Habe auch noch nicht mal SP durch.

Was beim Spiel auch noch ganz gut gewesen wäre, wäre das der Held spricht und man in Gesprächen mehr interagieren könnte. Man hätte sich besser mit dem Held identifizieren können. So weiß man ja nicht mal wie er aussieht. 
Mit der Story das stimmt auch, teilweise echt schlecht erzählt. Oder kaum vorhanden.

Aber insgesamt würde ich dem SPiel bis jetzt 85% geben. Da es weiterhin großen Spaß macht.


----------



## kaepernickus (30. Dezember 2011)

Anscheinend hat AMD/ATI in die neue GPU-Generation (Radeon HD 7xxx, Southern Islands) eine Hardwarebeschleunigung für die Megatexture-Technologie eingebaut.

AnandTech - AMD Radeon HD 7970 Review: 28nm And Graphics Core Next, Together As One


----------



## riedochs (3. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage zu dem Mutant Bash TV: Kann ich die 2. Runde auch später spielen?

Dann habe ich das Problem da sich nicht über 60FPS komme. Ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht, irgendwie will das nicht. Meine rageConfig.cfg:


```
//HD Config v2.1.1 By FusedCore
echo "^1 Loading the HD Config v2.1.1 by FusedCore..."
//cvar_restart //use this setting to use the games default settings
cvaradd s_lockListener -1; seta s_lockListener 0; echo "^1Setting the Cvar listener to unlock the settings so this game can use the config..."
seta jobs_numThreads 1; echo "^1Setting the threads..." //CPU Threads Use 0-12 for the number of threads your system has. Lower Numbers are better and Use this only if your having Stuttering or hanging.
seta com_videoRam "1503"; echo "^1Setting the Video memory size..." //sets the Video Card memory Set this to the amount you have in MB
cvaradd com_synctotime -1;  echo "^1Disabling the framelimiter..." //Use this command to disable the 60fps locker
//seta com_maxfps "60"; echo "^1Setting the fps to your settings..." //limits the frames to 60 can be changed to what you desire
seta fc_maxcachememoryMB 2048; echo "^1Setting the File Cache size..." //Increases the default file cache size to completely eliminate the popins
seta image_anisotropy "16"; echo "^1Setting the Ansistropy Filtering..." //Using the highest setting here but you can set as 2, 4 or 8
seta image_usecompression 0; echo "^1Disabling the Image Compression..."
seta image_filter "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"; echo "^1Setting the image filtering..."
seta image_blend "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"; echo "^1Setting the image blending"
seta image_preload "1"; echo "^1Enabling preloaded Images..."//Use preload images when ever possible
seta image_lodbias "-1"; echo "^1Setting the image  LoD..." //LoD settings
seta image_ignoreHighQuality "0"; echo "^1Setting the HQ images..." //Sets up for using HQ gfx
seta image_ignoreLowQuality "1" echo "^1Setting the LQ images..." //ignores the low textures
seta image_useCache "1"; echo "^1Setting the image cache..." //Enabled Cache to allow the textures to load properly without popping
seta image_cacheMegs "8192"; echo "^1Setting the cache maxsize..." //Cache size in Megabytes
seta image_cacheMinK "1024"; echo "^1Setting the cache minsize..." //Cache minimum size in kilobytes
seta r_aspectRatio "1"; echo "^1Setting the Aspect Ratio..."  // 0=4:3, 1=16:9, 2=16:10, 3=5:4 TFT, -1 custom
seta r_fullscreen "1"; echo "^1Setting the fullscreen option..."
//seta r_customAspectRatioV "10"
//seta r_customAspectRatioH "16"
seta r_swapInterval 1; echo "^1Setting the Vsync option..." //VSYNC 1 enabled, 0 diabled
seta r_useHighQualityPostProcess "1"; echo "^1Setting the HQ post proccessing..." //Fore High Quality post proccessing
seta r_shadowsHighQuality "1"; echo "^1Setting the HQ Shadows..." //Fore High Quality shadows
seta r_displayRefresh "0" //keep it so the engine doesn't double render a frame
seta r_renderer "best" //highest rendering options
seta r_multiSamples "32"; echo "^1Setting the MultiSampling..." //Set this to 16 or 8 if you're having low-fps as 32 is the Max Multi-sampling
seta r_useHBAO "1"; echo "^1Setting the Ambient occlusion..."
seta r_useRenderThread "1" // 0 Disable or 1 Enable threaded rendering  useful for newer cards to increase performance.
seta r_visDistMult "1"
seta r_useMotionBlur "1"; echo "^1Setting the Motion Blur..." //use blur
seta r_skipBump "0"
seta r_skipSpecular "0"
seta r_skipNewAmbient "0"
seta r_shadows "1"; echo "^1Setting the Shadows..."
seta r_cgFragmentProfile "best"
seta r_cgVertexProfile "best"
seta vt_lodBias "-1"; echo "^1Setting the Visual Texture LoD..." //LoD settings
//below is cache settings And advanced GFX settings
echo "^1Setting the Textures type..."
seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 "8192"
seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly "8192"
seta vt_pageimagesizeunique "8192"
seta vt_pageimagesizevmtr "8192"
seta vt_maxPPF 64; echo "^1Setting the Pages per file..." //Set this to 64 for Quad-cores CPU's or higher, 16 or 8 for dual-cores CPU's
seta vt_preload "1"; echo "^1Setting the Visual Textures to Preload..."
//Begin Advanced GFX Filtering and Sharper Images. Comment these 3 lines out if you are having issues or don't like the way it looks.
echo "^1Setting the Visual Texture Filters"
//seta vt_filter "GL_NEAREST, GL_NEAREST_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
seta vt_envf "GL_TEXTURE_ENV, GL_TEXTURE_ENV_MODE, GL_MODULATE"
seta vt_blend "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
//End of Advanced GFX Filtering
seta vt_useCache "1"; echo "^1Setting the Visual texture cache..."
seta vt_cacheMegs "8192"; echo "^1Setting the cache maxsize..."
seta vt_cacheMinK "10"; echo "^1Setting the cache minsize..."
seta vt_ignoreHighQuality "0"; echo "^1Setting the HQ Visual Texture..."
seta vt_ignoreLowQuality "1"; echo "^1Setting the LQ Visual Texture..."
//Begin HD Settings
echo "^1 -Loading the HD Settings..."
seta vt_qualityhdplossless "1"
seta vt_qualityhdppower "1"
seta vt_qualityhdpspecular "1"
seta vt_qualityhdpnormal "0"
seta vt_qualityhdpdiffuse "1"
seta vt_qualitydctpower "100"
seta vt_qualitydctspecular "100"
seta vt_qualitydctnormal "100"
seta vt_qualitydctchroma "100"
seta vt_qualitydctluma "100"
seta vt_maxlockedpages "2048"
//HD Image settings
seta image_qualityhdplossless "1"
seta image_qualityhdppower "1"
seta image_qualityhdpspecular "1"
seta image_qualityhdpnormal "0"
seta image_qualityhdpdiffuse "1"
seta image_qualitydctpower "100"
seta image_qualitydctspecular "100"
seta image_qualitydctnormal "100"
seta image_qualitydctchroma "100"
seta image_qualitydctluma "100"
seta image_maxlockedpages "1024"
//End HD Settings
echo "^1 -HD Settings Loaded..."
echo "Setting Advanced detailing"
seta g_showPlayerShadow "1"
seta r_showGlobalShadows "1"
seta r_showDimShadows "1"
seta r_showAmbientLighting "1"
seta r_showDynamic "1"
seta r_showEdges "1"
seta r_showEnvs "1"
seta r_showShadows "1"
seta r_showBlendedLights "1"
seta r_showBlendedSurfOverdraw "1"
seta r_showBuffers "1"
seta r_showCommits "1"
seta r_showCracks "1"
seta r_showDepth "1"
seta r_showDestinationAlpha "1"
seta r_showDetailNodeBounds "1"
echo "...Advanced detailing Set"
//Change these to 0 Disable or 1 Enable
seta r_skipAddAlways                  "0"
seta r_skipAnalyze                    "0"
seta r_skipAreaCPUCulling             "0"
seta r_skipAreaGPUCulling             "0"
seta r_skipAugment                    "0"
seta r_skipAutosprites                "0"
seta r_skipBaseSurfaces               "0"
seta r_skipBeams                      "0"
seta r_skipBlendedSurfaces            "0"
seta r_skipBlendLights                "0"
seta r_skipCloth                      "0"
seta r_skipCommits                    "0"
seta r_skipDecals                     "0"
seta r_skipDetailModels               "0"
seta r_skipDetailTris                 "0"
seta r_skipDimShadows                 "0"
seta r_skipDistortionSurfaces         "0"
seta r_skipDynamic                    "0"
seta r_skipDynamicLighting            "0"
seta r_skipEffects                    "0"
seta r_skipEmissiveGlare              "0"
seta r_skipFeedback                   "0"
seta r_skipFlares                     "0"
seta r_skipFoliage                    "0"
seta r_skipGeneratedFileCheck         "0"
seta r_skipGlare                      "0"
seta r_skipGuis                       "0"
seta r_skipLightCPUCulling            "0"
seta r_skipLightGPUCulling            "0"
seta r_skipLights                     "0"
seta r_skipMergeMeshes                "0"
seta r_skipModelCPUCulling            "0"
seta r_skipModelGPUCulling            "0"
seta r_skipModelRangeCulling          "0"
seta r_skipModels                     "0"
seta r_skipNodeCPUCulling             "0"
seta r_skipNodeGPUCulling             "0"
seta r_skipOcclusionBaseModel         "0"
seta r_skipParticles                  "0"
seta r_skipSlowLights                 "0"
seta r_skipStripDeadCode              "0"
seta r_skipSuppress                   "0"
seta r_skipSurfaceCPUCulling          "0"
seta r_skipTransparencySort           "0"
seta r_skipUpdateInView               "0"
seta r_skipViewParms                  "0"
seta r_skipVmtrs                      "0"
seta r_skipWaterSurfaces              "0"
seta r_skipWorld                      "0"
seta r_skipZCullReconstruct           "0"
echo "...Advanced IO Objects set"
//seta vt_maxaniso 4; echo "^1Setting the Visual Texture anisotropy..." //Set this to 0 if your having lots screen tarring issues and do NOT set this higher then 4 otherwise it will corrupt the Mega-Textures
echo "^1-If you Have seen NO Unknowns above this line then it has all been Loaded without errors-"
echo "^1 ...HD Config v2.1.1 by FusedCore Loaded, Enjoy the game!!!"
```
*cvaradd com_synctotime -1* sollte das doch deaktivieren mit dem Framelock bei 60

Meine Launch Options sehen so aus: +com_skipIntroVideo 1 +set g_fov 96 +set m_rawinput 1 +set m_raw 1 +m_smooth 0 +com_allowconsole 1 +cvaradd com_synctotime -1


----------



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo an die PCGHX Community,

unzwar macht Rage mir seit heute Probleme. Beim Betreten von *Wellspring* oder dem *Wasted Garage* lädt das Game nicht und stürzt ab. Mein Arbeitsspeicher füllt sich während des Ladevorganges *über 6 GB Ram*. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt ? 

Hatte Rage schon 5h gezockt und keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Ich habe leider keinen Spielstand in Gebäuden, um das Spiel da aus zu starten. Die ganzen Verbessungspatches sind installiert und der aktuelle *Nvidia Treiber 285.62* auch. 

Meine Grafikkarte ist *nicht* übertaktet (GTX570 Phantom). Im Gegesatz läuft Batman Arkham City völlig problemlos. Desweiteren habe ich die PCGH Config für Rage übernommen. Hier der Ausschnitt der Config.


```
seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 8192
seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly 8192
seta vt_pageimagesizeunique 8192
seta vt_pageimagesizevmtr 8192

vt_qualityhdplossless 1
vt_qualityhdppower 0
vt_qualityhdpspecular 0
vt_qualityhdpnormal 0
vt_qualityhdpdiffuse 0
vt_qualitydctpower 100
vt_qualitydctspecular 100
vt_qualitydctnormal 100
vt_qualitydctchroma 100
vt_qualitydctluma 100
vt_usecudatranscode 2
vt_minlod -1
vt_uncompressedvmtr 1
vt_uncompressedphysicalimages 1
vt_vmtrcompression none
vt_maxaniso 8
image_anistropy 8
image_usecompression 0
```

Das Ändern der ersten 4 Zeilen hat nichts gebracht.


*Zusätzlich sind diese Befehle in den Startoptionen beigefügt :*


```
+set com_SkipIntroVideo 1 +r_swapInterval 1 +cvaradd g_fov 20  +vt_maxPPF 16
```



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen, weil ich bin ratlos.

Danke schon mal im voraus !!!


----------



## Eftilon (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

über RAGE habe ich verschiedenes gehört, die einen sagen klasse, die anderen, grottig. Das Spiel ist ja im Oktober raus gekommen und schon gibt es bei Saturn und Gamestop für 19,99 zu kaufen. Da es die "Steel Edition" ist habe ich sofort zugeschlagen. Warum ist es eigentlich so schnell so billig geworden, hat es sich in D so schlecht verkauft das die verkäufer ihre lager schnell räumen müssen ?, das finde ich schon seltsam.

Was ist Eure generele meinung zum Game ? Ich habe es noch nicht gespielt da ich es gleich bei Steam aktiviert hab und es zur zeit noch gedownloaded wird, damit ich die DVD nicht mehr einsetzen muss.

lg

eftilon


----------



## ViolentVocalist88 (8. Januar 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> über RAGE habe ich verschiedenes gehört, die einen sagen klasse, die anderen, grottig. Das Spiel ist ja im Oktober raus gekommen und schon gibt es bei Saturn und Gamestop für 19,99 zu kaufen. Da es die "Steel Edition" ist habe ich sofort zugeschlagen. Warum ist es eigentlich so schnell so billig geworden, hat es sich in D so schlecht verkauft das die verkäufer ihre lager schnell räumen müssen ?, das finde ich schon seltsam.
> 
> Was ist Eure generele meinung zum Game ? Ich habe es noch nicht gespielt da ich es gleich bei Steam aktiviert hab und es zur zeit noch gedownloaded wird, damit ich die DVD nicht mehr einsetzen muss.



Gleiche Geschichte wie bei mir!.. Habs mir vor einigen Tagen bei MM gekauft und bin begeistert! Einziges Manko sind wirklich die Texturen und die Treiberprobleme, wobei ich letzteres in den Griff bekommen habe! Bei den Texturen merkt man wirklich, dass Carmack dieses Spiel hauptsächlich auf Konsolen ausgerichtet hat.. teilweise siehts echt schlimm aus für einen Shooter der 2011 erschienen ist..! Aber ich hab gelesen, dass ein Update in Mache ist, der hoffentlich Abhilfe schafft.. Die Texturen sollen dabei bikubisch hochgesampelt werden... Die "Ausgangstextur" soll dabei jedoch die gleiche sein..naja, wenn das was wird, bin ich beeindruckt! 

@ eXtrem-Nvidia-User
Hast du schon probiert die Level ohne Config zu laden? Ansonsten versuche mal ein Treiberupdate! Soweit ich weiß gibts von Nvidia einen neueren Beta-Treiber!


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Was ist Eure generele meinung zum Game ? Ich habe es noch nicht gespielt da ich es gleich bei Steam aktiviert hab und es zur zeit noch gedownloaded wird, damit ich die DVD nicht mehr einsetzen muss.
> 
> lg
> 
> eftilon


Ich kann das Spiel nur weiterempfehlen. Macht sehr viel Spaß. Ok, hat hier und da ein paar Schwächen und vom Schluß hätte ich mehr erwartet, aber insgesamt ganz gut. Würde dem Spiel so 85% geben.

Werde es demnächst nochmal in "Nightmare" spielen.

@Riedochs: Hast du Vsync aus?


----------



## Spookman (12. Januar 2012)

eXtrem-Nvidia-User schrieb:


> Hallo an die PCGHX Community,
> 
> unzwar macht Rage mir seit heute Probleme. Beim Betreten von *Wellspring* oder dem *Wasted Garage* lädt das Game nicht und stürzt ab. Mein Arbeitsspeicher füllt sich während des Ladevorganges *über 6 GB Ram*. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt ?
> 
> Hatte Rage schon 5h gezockt und keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Ich habe leider keinen Spielstand in Gebäuden, um das Spiel da aus zu starten. Die ganzen Verbessungspatches sind installiert und der aktuelle *Nvidia Treiber 285.62* auch.



Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe fast das identische Problem. Nur bei mir fängt es weitaus Früher an. An der Stelle wo man den ersten Buggy bekommt und das Rennen für den Turbo bestreitet, läd das Spiel zuerst sehr langsam, und danach bin ich wieder im Hauptmenü. Wenn ich dann auf "Fortsetzen" klicke, ruckelt alles. Alle Waffen und Gegenstände sind weg und ich kann niemanden ansprechen und keine Türen öffnen. Neustarts halfen auch nicht.

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt lief das Spiel in 1920x1080 mit allen zusätzlichen Optionen auf Hoch eingestellt, flüssig und ohne Probleme.
Ich habe schon alle Tipps und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten aus diversen Foren ohne Erfolg getestet.

Original Steam Retail Version mit Patch 1 (Weis zufällig jemand ob ein zweiter Patch in der Mache ist?)

Mein System:
Win 7 x64
i5 - 750@2,4 ghz nicht OC
8GB Ram
GTX 460 nicht OC

Alle Treiber sind aktuell.

Ich hoffe es hat noch jemand einen Tipp wie man das beheben kann.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Sasori (12. Januar 2012)

3te mal ist die komplette umgebung weiß, muss ich wieder raus und rein, vlt... Grafik runterstellen?


----------



## strelok (15. Januar 2012)

So, hab jetz auch angefangen Rage zu Zocken. Es ist doch kein so schlechtes Spiel, aber die ClippingFehler nerven und die Texturen sind manchmal sehr schlecht. 
Ich habe auch so ein Problem, das es manchmal ruckelt, weiss auch nicht warum? Bevor ich mein System neu aufgesetzt habe, hatte ich Rage auf meiner ssd und jetzt habe ich es auf einer hdd.
Die Cpu auslastung ist auch iwi komisch. Manchmal normal, dann ist wieder 1 Kern zu 100% ausgelastet und die anderen nur ein bisschen.. dann wieder alle ziehmlich hoch ?? Naja, das bring mich ja richtig in rage.


----------



## NanoSoldier (15. Januar 2012)

Ruckeln sollte es eigentlich nicht. Ich hab schon 33 Stunden mit RAGE verbracht und keinen einzigen Absturz. In diesen 33 Stunden hatte ich vielleicht 5-6 Mal einen kurzen Nachladeruckler. Aber absolut nicht der Rede wert. Es läuft permanent mit 60FPS und sieht genial aus. Konstante 60FPS sind einfach viel wert - da nehm ich auch gern ein paar schwache Texturen in Kauf. Weil beim "normalen" Zocken fallen diese auch gar nicht auf. Im Gegenteil da sehen sie klasse aus. RAGE ist für mich das beste Spiel seit Far Cry und Quake 4. Einfach eine Kampagne, die spielerisch so viel Spaß macht.


----------



## strelok (15. Januar 2012)

Ok, du hast schon recht. Spielerisch machts schon spass und da vergesse ich die schlechten Texturen auch, aber Clippingfehler sind noch da.  
Und warum es manchmal so komisch ruckelt kann ich auch nicht sagen??, vllt mal neu installieren. Lief ja vorher auch flüssig.


----------



## NanoSoldier (16. Januar 2012)

strelok schrieb:


> Ok, du hast schon recht. Spielerisch machts schon spass und da vergesse ich die schlechten Texturen auch, aber Clippingfehler sind noch da.
> Und warum es manchmal so komisch ruckelt kann ich auch nicht sagen??, vllt mal neu installieren. Lief ja vorher auch flüssig.


 
Installiere mal neu, Savegames bleiben ja erhalten. Vielleicht geht dann das Ruckeln bei dir weg.


----------



## Schokomonster (16. Januar 2012)

hat das Spiel garkeine Grafikoptionen? Ich dümpel da grade mit 19fps durch die Welt und wenn ich mich mal dreh den sind die Texturen alle erstmal für 1-2 Sekunden total verschwommen.


----------



## unterseebotski (17. Januar 2012)

Du solltest Deine Grafiktreiber und Rage selber aktualisieren. Das ist ein Problem erster Stunde und längst fixed!


----------



## Schokomonster (17. Januar 2012)

Grafiktreiber sind die aktuellen (Catalyst 10.12) und Spiel scheint auch aktuell zu sein, oder eher gesagt Steam lädt nix mehr an Patches. Steam steht natürlich auch auf "aktuell halten".

Edit: Habe mal AA von 2 auf 4x gestellt und nun habe ich komischer weise aufeinmal 60fps.


----------



## NanoSoldier (17. Januar 2012)

Schokomonster schrieb:


> Grafiktreiber sind die aktuellen (Catalyst 10.12) und Spiel scheint auch aktuell zu sein, oder eher gesagt Steam lädt nix mehr an Patches. Steam steht natürlich auch auf "aktuell halten".
> 
> Edit: Habe mal AA von 2 auf 4x gestellt und nun habe ich komischer weise aufeinmal 60fps.


 
Ich habe es auch auf 4x stehen. Läuft butterweich! BTW: Wenn du bei RAGE die Kantenglättung zu hoch hast, hast du stärker verwaschenere Texturen. Deshalb nur 4x nehmen.


----------



## Dragonfire (2. Februar 2012)

> unzwar macht Rage mir seit heute Probleme. Beim Betreten von *Wellspring* oder dem *Wasted Garage* lädt das Game nicht und stürzt ab. Mein Arbeitsspeicher füllt sich während des Ladevorganges *über 6 GB Ram*. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt ?


Hab ebenfalls ein ähnliches Problem. Könnte aber bei mir am Downsampling liegen, da ich mit einer 2880x1620-Auflösung spiele. Wenn ich das Spiel starte (Speicherpunkt in der Garage in Wellspring), läuft es in Wellspring mit sahnigen 60 FPS, ich kann auch mal die Stadt verlassen und draußen mit dem Buggy rumheizen, ebenfalls bombenfeste 60FPS. Aber wenn ich dann wieder nach Wellspring zurückmöchte oder auch in ein anderes Gebiet wechsle, bricht in den meisten Fällen (nicht immer) die Framerate bei mir auf rund 10FPS ein. Wenn ich das Spiel neustarte, läufts wieder einwandfrei... eben bis ich wieder ein paar mal, durch die Gebiete wechsle.

Wenn ich mit 1080p spiele, ist mir dieser Fehler nicht passiert. Eigentlich nur mit Downsampling-Auflösungen.

Gibts dafür evtl nen Lösungsvorschlag? Spiel und Treiber sind auf aktuellem Stand...

Edit: Jetzt wurde gerade ein Patch geladen und jetzt geht bei mir gar nichts mehr. Spiel hängt sich sofort auf, wenn ich den Spielstand laden will, egal welche Auflösung... 

Edit 2: Jetzt hat er mich komplett rausgeschmissen, mit der Fehlermeldung, dass meine Hardware nicht die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt. Toller Patch...


----------



## Eftilon (2. Februar 2012)

Hi , heute wurde RAGE bei Steam up-gedated, 

hat schon der eine oder andere schon erfahrungen gemacht ob die Texturprobleme damit schon gelöst sind ?



eftilon


----------



## kaepernickus (2. Februar 2012)

Bin mal kurz mit Patch (inkl. "Detail Texture") herumgewandert. Für die Tatsache, dass die Texturen gleich gelieben sind und "nur" geupsampled werden sieht es doch um ein ganzes Stück besser aus.


----------



## NanoSoldier (2. Februar 2012)

Oh cooler Zug, werd ich morgen mal testen. Ich liebe RAGE


----------



## Razor2408 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab RAGE vor ein paar Tagen durchgespielt, laut Steam ~23 Stunden Spielzeit - aber mit allen Nebenmissionen und alle Rennen auf Gold beendet.

Das Spiel hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und die Grafik finde ich in Verbindung mit konstanten 60fps wie es bei mir läuft eigentlich ganz gut.

Was mich nur EXTREM aufgeregt hat ist das unglaublich schlechte Ende! Ich ändere die Farbe der Schriftart falls es manche nicht wissen wollen.

-> die "Endsequenz" dauert keine 30sek. und man sieht einfach wie die restlichen Archen aus dem Boden auftauchen. Das war's!

Und dafür zockt man 23 Stunden? WTF!?


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Februar 2012)

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen Rage gekauft, gefällt mir wirklich gut. Das Timing für den Texturpatch war somit natürlich klasse. Hat zwar keine Wunder bewirkt, aber eine Aufwertung ist dennoch zu sehen. Auch das Aufploppen der Texturen ist jetzt auf ein Minimum reduziert. Ich finde das Gesamtbild der Grafik, das ganze Artwork unheimlich schön. 

@Dragonfire

Hast zum downsampling noch ingame-AA dazugeschaltet? Ich spiele mit 2520x1575@1680x1050 + 4AA. Jederzeit Butterweich @55-60 FPS (Vsync ein). Sobald ich aber auf 8AA stelle, gibt´s ne Diashow. Vielleicht gestaltet sich dein Problem ja ähnlich. (Abstürze hatte ich noch keine)


----------



## Razor2408 (5. Februar 2012)

Seit ein paar Tage gibt es ja den Benchmark für die Berechnung der Texturen.
Finde es erstaunlich wie gut da mein fast 3 Jahre alter Core i7 920 @ 3,8GHz abschneidet (+ GeForce GTX 295 EVGA)
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja mal eure Werte posten um Vergleichswerte zu sehen.

Bei mir läuft RAGE in 1920x1080, 4xAA (Ingame), +8xCSAA (Nvidia Treiber), Vsync on, alle Details auf max. (plus Downsampling-AA etc.)
konstant mit 60fps. Hab keinerlei Probleme mit Nachlader etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Februar 2012)

Dieser Bench schwankt aber extrem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2012)

kurze Frage, Warum wird mit einer HD6950 der Schalter GPU-Transcod. deaktiviert?


----------



## NanoSoldier (6. Februar 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> kurze Frage, Warum wird mit einer HD6950 der Schalter GPU-Transcod. deaktiviert?


 
Weil GPU-Trans. nur Nvidia Karten unterstützt. Bei ATI Karten ist diese Funktion deaktiviert. Ist aber an sich eine gute Sache. Somit wird die Bildqualität entsprechend der Stärke deiner GPU angepasst. Zusätzlich kann man mit Nvidia Karten im Autostart von RAGE noch die GPU-Beschränkung reduzieren. Damit man ein noch besseres Bild bekommt.


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Februar 2012)

> Zusätzlich kann man mit Nvidia Karten im Autostart von RAGE noch die  GPU-Beschränkung reduzieren. Damit man ein noch besseres Bild bekommt.



Huh? Welche Option ist das, sagt mir jetzt nix? (Kann grad nicht gucken, bin nicht an meinem Rechner)

Mit dem NV-Inspector kann man auch einiges machen, enhance the application setting + 16CSAA + 4SSAA (+ Downsampling). Schaut schon gut aus, leider brachen die FPS manchmal weg (beim Wechsel der Areale). Da half nur ein Neustart, da das recht nervig ist, belasse ich es bei Downsampling + 4x Ingame-AA.


----------



## NanoSoldier (6. Februar 2012)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Huh? Welche Option ist das, sagt mir jetzt nix? (Kann grad nicht gucken, bin nicht an meinem Rechner)
> 
> Mit dem NV-Inspector kann man auch einiges machen, enhance the application setting + 16CSAA + 4SSAA (+ Downsampling). Schaut schon gut aus, leider brachen die FPS manchmal weg (beim Wechsel der Areale). Da half nur ein Neustart, da das recht nervig ist, belasse ich es bei Downsampling + 4x Ingame-AA.


 
Ja, bei mir brechen die FPS, wenn ich das Texture Detail aktiviere. Geh mal auf STEAM, dann RAGE Startoptionen: Dann gibst du dort ein: " +vt_cudaBudget 30" (ohne Anführungszeichen). Je höher der hintere Wert, desto weniger reduziert RAGE die Bildqualität. Standardwert ist 15.


----------



## Fantom (7. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen

ich kann mit meiner GTX460 1GB das texturupsampling nicht anmachen, da löst sich die welt nach und nach auf, es fehlen immer mehr texturen bis dann nur noch der himmel übrig bleibt?

habt ihr das auch


----------



## NanoSoldier (7. Februar 2012)

Fantom schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich kann mit meiner GTX460 1GB das texturupsampling nicht anmachen, da löst sich die welt nach und nach auf, es fehlen immer mehr texturen bis dann nur noch der himmel übrig bleibt?
> 
> habt ihr das auch


 
Hmm, das ist eigentlich nicht normal. Dann schalte es lieber ab. Musste ich auch machen, weil bei mir performance-technisch RAGE nicht mehr so sauber lief. Vielleicht beheben die Jungs von ID diese Probleme mit einem weiteren Patch. Wie sind deine sonstigen Einstellungen bei RAGE? Also grafisch und die Auflösung?


----------



## KaterTom (7. Februar 2012)

@Fantom: Hast du den neuesten Beta-Treiber 295.51 drauf? Der sorgt nämlich dafür, dass die Karte ewig nicht in den 3D-Takt geht.


----------



## Fantom (7. Februar 2012)

die jungs von ID beheben garnichts mehr, die sind ja jetzt keine eigenständige firma die müssen sich an vorgaben halten, guck dir mal das spiel an wieviel grafikfehler das hat, den neuen patch hat carmack wahrscheinlich privat geschrieben

bei mir hat texturupscale und textur cache auf gross geklappt, aber nur ganz kurz, vielleicht 30 sekunden, dann kamen die fehler

naja egal, dann spiele ich eben auf meiner grossen kiste

WAS SOLL GUP TARNSCODING BRINGEN, das soll doch nur die CPU entlasten oder nicht


----------



## aloha84 (7. Februar 2012)

Von was für Grafikfehlern sprecht Ihr denn eigentlich?
--> Ich hatte auch diverse Fehler. Das kam dadurch dass ich im Treiber AF 16x forciert habe, ich hab dann im Nvidiapanel die rage.exe unter Anwendungen hinzugefügt und AF auf "Anwendungsgesteuert" gestellt.
Ergebnis: Seit dem keine Grafikfehler mehr!

Grüße


----------



## Fantom (19. Februar 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Von was für Grafikfehlern sprecht Ihr denn eigentlich?


 
also grafikfehler kann man das nicht nenen alle polygone sind weg, AF auszumachen hat mir auch nicht geholfen


----------



## NanoSoldier (19. Februar 2012)

Fantom schrieb:


> also grafikfehler kann man das nicht nenen alle polygone sind weg, AF auszumachen hat mir auch nicht geholfen


 
Stell mal im normalen RAGE Menü ein: Deine gewünschte Auflösung, 4xAA, V-Sync: ON, Texture Cache: Groß, AF: höchste, Texture Detail: AUS, GPU Transc: EIN, lade einen Spielstand frisch und schau mal. 

Vorher im Treiber alles die Anwendung entscheiden lassen. Also die oberste Option.


----------



## unterseebotski (23. Februar 2012)

So ich habs jetzt auch durch!
Hab 21 Stunden gebraucht... 

Ende enttäuschend, wusste ich ja schon, weils alle gesagt haben.

Aber von wem ist der Song am Schluss?


----------



## Micha77 (23. Februar 2012)

Es ist ab Morgen für 19€ bei Media Markt!!


----------



## unterseebotski (25. Februar 2012)

...öhm anarchy edition inkl. Versand bei Amazo.co.uk für um die € 16,-


----------



## Snoozle (20. Juli 2012)

HUhuuuuu,

habe eine Frage an die Profis *;D ! HBabe mir vor kurzem mal Rage - Anarchy Edition - geholt, gibts ja total günstig inzwischen *g* !

Nun wollte es evtl. heute installieren *;D ! Gab ja beio Veröffentlichung viele Grafikprobleme bzw. man musste immer voll die Action reißen anscheinend um die Grafil zu verbessern.

Es gibt ja inzwischen den Patch 1.2, der wohl auch an der Grafik feilt. Muss man da jetzt noch etwas verbessern ? PCgameshardware hat ja zb. eine config datei zur verfügung gestellt, die viele Verbesserungen beinhaltet hat, braucht man die jetzt nochj nach diesem neuen Patch ??

Also ich habe eine Geforce GTX 580 mit 1,5 GB (8 GB RAM, I7 2600 K - 4 * 3,6 GHZ), was muss ich machen um die bestmögliche Grafik zu erreichen * ?? Brauche ich diese Config noch ??


*glg Melanie


----------



## Eftilon (20. Juli 2012)

Hast du tearing ? Wenn ja dann VSync einstellen (war bei mir so)


eftilon


----------



## Snoozle (20. Juli 2012)

Ich habs noch nichtmal installiert, wollte erst wissen, ob ich noch irgendwas machen muss um die Grafik so gut wie möglich zu pushen. Da es ja einen Grafikpatch gab weiß ich jetzt halt nit, ob ich die config datei noch brauche, die pcgameshardware mal für die Spieler erstellt hat, wo auch die Texturqualität hochgeschraubt wird durch die Einträge in die config-datei *;D


----------



## Eftilon (20. Juli 2012)

Ist es nicht erstmal sinnvoller das spiel zu installieren, patch 1.2 installieren und gucken was da noch geht ?


----------



## Snoozle (20. Juli 2012)

ginge auch, nur ist es nicht so, dass ohne die configs die texturen auf 4k irgendwas festgefahren sind, trotz neustem patch ? Weil ich könnte sie mit meiner grafikkarte jka auf 8k hochpimpen *

weil dann würde ich nach installation direkt die config einfügen und dann anfangen *


----------



## Snoozle (21. Juli 2012)

*push* *;D


----------



## Eftilon (21. Juli 2012)

Das iinteresse an Rage hat anscheinend ziemlich stark nachgelassen, , hast du schon darüber gegoogelt ? 

Ich bin mit patch 1.2 zufrieden, das spiel sschaut so oder so sehr gut aus, aber ich würde es mal so probieren:

Patch 1.2 installieren, dann die config suchen und mit dem editor öffnen, danach die pcgh config mit dem editor öffnen 

und die werte die interessant sind auf der installierten config übertragen. Vorher aber sichern nicht vergessen 

vielleicht klappts ja so

eftilon


----------



## Snoozle (22. Juli 2012)

hihi hey,

ja sieht so aus *g* ! Ne noch nit so richtig, dachte ich kriege hier auf jeden Fall ne Antwort *;D !

HM kann ich auch probieren, also erstellt das Spiel dann die config in diesem "base" ordner (glaube so hieß der, wo die config reinkäme) ?

Könnte dann beide öffnen, vergleichen udn evtl. anpassen.

ABer hat noch etwas Zeit, habe erstmal World at War installiert und das durchgespielt (war echt geil, obwohsl stupide ballerrei nur ist, an sich bin ich ja Stalkerin, gibt kein besseres Spiel *;D) und mir jetzt noch mehr zombie maps besorgt, der zombie modus ist auch toll, will da mal ein paar maps ausprobieren *;D !

*lg Meli


----------



## RaZZ (22. Juli 2012)

SO habe Rage vor ner Woche durchgespielt... 


NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJA .. Bis zum Ende wars ganz lustig.  bis auf das Dämliche Backtracking .

Und das Ende  ist wirklich Grottenschlecht.


----------



## Core #1 (18. Juni 2013)

Ist Rage jetzt eigentlich in voller Pracht ohne Probleme spielbar?
Ich erinnere mich noch an spätes Texturnachladen trotz Patches, SSD, i7-2600 und GTX580...


----------



## debalz (19. Juni 2013)

Naja perfekt läuft es immer noch nicht und manch Texturen sind einfach grauselig - aber die Verföffentlichung des Mod-Tools  Rage - Veröffentlichung des Mod Kit ist erfolgt (Update) - News - GameStar.de
gibt Hoffnung


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Juni 2013)

Da gibt sich keiner dran.


----------



## debalz (19. Juni 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Da gibt sich keiner dran.


 Meinst du da traut sich keiner dran??


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Juni 2013)

nööööö ist ja seit 2011 raus
Auf moddb.com gibt es nichts dazu.
Mods for Games - Mod DB


----------



## Core #1 (2. Juli 2013)

D.h. das Spiel einfach auf die SSD installieren und mit einer flotten CPU - GPU Kombo spielen, dann passt das mit dem Texturnachladen/Streaming?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir hestern Rage bei Steam um 5€ gegönnt und diverse Probleme:


Ich hab keine "Dynamischen" Schatten (z.B. am Buggy zu Spielstart)
Ich hab komisch flackernde Punkte/Striche. besonders in Bewegung sehr auffällig
Ich hab mal zwei Screenshots gemacht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screenshot 1: Punkt/Striche unter Buggy wo eigentlich dessen Schatten sein sollte
Screenshot 2: z.B ganz links auf den Felsen vertikale/horizontale "Striche" - die in Bewegung extrem auffällig Flackern und sich alle paar "Ingame"-Meter wiederholen

Hat irgendjemanne Lösung?
Hab im Netz zu Rage einige Problemthreads gefunden - aber zu dem speziellen nix !

Hier steht zwar was von "Dotted Lines between Textures" - aber ich hab ja keine NVidida und wenn ich die AF-Einstellungen bei meiner AMD ändere bringts nix.
http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/RAGE#cite_note-1


PS:
Treiber sind natürlich aktuell.
Hab auch alles mit Standardtakt getestet - keine Besserung 

Ein anderes Problem ist das Rage nicht startet wenn ich im Hintergrund RadeonPro laufen hab. 
Aber das ist nicht so wichtig.


----------

